# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  يومِيات محمد و زينب, عجيييب لا يفوتكم اجزاء ((ارجو التثبيت))

## فيلسوف

يومِيات محمد و زينب, عجيييب لا يفوتكم ((ارجو التثبيت)) 
يومِيات محمد و زينب, عجيييب لا يفوتكم ((ارجو التثبيت)) 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

يومِيات محمد و زينب, عجيييب لا يفوتكم 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يومِيات محمد و زينب 

انزين البدايه 

زينب عندها 3 خوات وهي الرابعه 

وعندها اخو واحد وامها وابوها ويدتها الي مغربلتنهم 

انزين الأم والأبو و اليده ام الأبو 

انزين اخو زينب الهو العود اسمه علي و عمره 23 

تالي تجي اختها سارة عمرها 20 

تالي تجي هي زينب عمرها 18 

تالي تجي اختها مريم الي عمرها 12 ,,, انزين هذي عائلة زينب 

انزين عائلة محمد 

هذا محمد ولد طائش 

عنده خت سمها ايمان عمرها 10 سنوات 

واخوه حسين 7 سنوات وإخته فاطمة 16 سنه 

وهو 20 سنه 

انزين انا الحين عرفتكم على الشخصيات 

في الحلقة الثانيه راح ابدء الحلقه 

ترى حليوه 

واذكروني..

الفيلسوف

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ننتظر تفاصيل القصه يا فيلسوف
ورح ننظر في أمر التثبيت على حسب
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## فيلسوف

يلا نبدأ الحلقه الاولى من يوميات :: محمد وزينب :: 

******* ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــ******* 
*

في ليله من ليالي العطله الصيفيه ,, صار محمد متملل ولا عنده شغله شوفوا ويش سوى 

محمد : اوووه ويش هل الملل ,, افف انعل ابوها حاله ما ليي الا اطق رقم واذا طلع رقم بنيه خير واذا ما طلع في الطقاق 

وقام حضرته يطقق ارقام هرار ما سمع الا : ريال : الوووو ؟؟؟؟ من . تحجى وصمخ جلاب ياخدك 

محمد : بللللييييي هاويش هل الحظ وقطعه 

رد قعد يهر ارقام ما سمع الا صووت بنيه 

زينب : الووو من معاي 

محمد : احم هني محمود ؟ (( يتعلف ))

زينب : لا الضاهر النمره غلط خووي 

محمد : اوكي مسامحه اختي 

سكرو التفلون 

محمد استانس قال خوشش ,, باسيف الرقم عندي 



بعد جم ساعه قام حضرته كل حين يطرش ليها مسجات 

قامت هي اتصلت له : الوو ,, انت ليش تطرش ليي مسجات انت من ؟

و ويش تبغي ؟

محمد : لا بس يعني حبيت اتعرف 

زينب : 

انتظرو الحلقه القادمه 

واذكروني.. اذ ماشفت تفاعل ماراح احط لكم الجزا الثاني

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. السلام عليكم  و رحمة الله و بركاته .. 

بداية رائــعة . وشوقتني لقراءة الأجزاء القادمة ,
يعطيك ألف عافيـة أخوي .. و إن شاء الله يثبتوا لك الموضوع ,. 
و إن شاء الله نشووف تفاعل حتى نكمل قراءه  :amuse:   .. 
بإنتظار التكلملة أخوي .. 

تحياتي لك 
طوق الياسمين

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

تسلم اخوي 
 ع القصه 
وننتظر التكمله 
وان شاء الله اثبت الموضوع 

مع تحياتي 
الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## بيسان

ننتظر الجزء القادم

بجد يوميااااات حلوه

يسلمو اخوي

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

الى متى اخوي ياالله كملها بسرررررررررررعه

----------


## فيلسوف

هـــلاااا

انزين اعصابكم هداني بحطها 

انزين مر سبوع وهم على هل الحاله يعني يتصلون الي بعض ومسجات 

المهم صارو فري ويا بعض عادي مو دلاعه 

تتكلم وياه كأنه اخوها 

عاد محمد عنده قطوة يحبها يموت عليها

اتصلت زينب الى محمد 



شال التلفون : هلا , ويش تبين 

زينب بصوتها العادي مو دلاعه :ويش ابا بعد ابي اتكلم وياك 

محمد : روحي انا مشغول بحبيت قلبي 

زينب :اي حبيبت قلب بعد؟ 

محمد : هي بصراحه اني احبها اكثر منش 

زينب : صدق جليل حيه ,, وسكرت التلفون 

رد اتصل شالت التلفون : وي وي ويش تبا روح الي حبيبتك

محمد : حبيبتي طلعت .. هبول تدرين منهي حبيبتي الي اتكلم عنها ؟؟ 

زينب : منهي اني ؟ 

محمد : لا يبا انتين 

زينب : منهييييييييي 

محمد : قطوه خخخخخ 

زينب : ههههههههه حسبي الله على بليسك الحين هي ويش تسوي ؟؟ 

محمد : قلت لش طلعت ,, المهم انا الحين بروح ويا الربع 

زينب : يعني الربع اغلى مني 

محمد : اوهو بدينه بالمقارنه 

زينب : بي بي يت يدتي ... وسكرت التلفون 

اليده : أهو أهو اتصلي ليي بيت ابرار رفيقتش ابي اچالم أمها 

زينب : انزين اوف .. اتصلت زينب وقعدت اليده تهرهر وتبربر يمكن نص ساعه 

عاد اتصل محمد وصار الخط مشغول 

زينب : بس عاد خلصتين الفوجر وتالي سكرت التلفون 

رن التلفون وشالته : توها بتقول الو الا اختها مريم يايه 

مريم : هذي من أبرار ؟؟ 

زينب: نعم ؟ ما يخصش قومي فچي عني 

مريم : لا والله ؟ ماني قايمه الا اذا عرفت 

زينب : ولاخير قومي لا تخليني اصرخ 

مريم : زين زين ما اقدر على صراخش يهز البيت ,, يمه 

زينب: اي احسن 

وتابعت زينب كلامها وي محمد 

يوم زينب تتكلم ويا محمد كان محمد ويا ربعه 

انزين عاد ربعه مثله 
الهو يقول انزين متى بتتصلين ليي

الهو يقولون له ربعه منهي هذي الي تباها تتصل لك 

قال : انتون هادوي هل التفكير هذي اختي 

قـالو: اي كلش اختك .... هههههههههاااااي 

وتالي قال ليها باي وسكر التلفون 

ومهل وايد ويا ربعه 

عقب كم ساعه تمللت زينب من النت والتلفزيون 

قالت اروح اتصل الى محمدوه 

وتصلت له وصار ليهم نص ساعه إلا بييت (( بجيت )) اخوها 

زينب : يوووو جا اخويي 

محمد : عادي قولي صديقتش 

زينب : رووووح صديقتي في هل الحزة .. ودخل اخوها ومرة وحده سكرت التلفون 

اخوها علي : من الي في التلفون 

زينب : ها هادا اقصد هادي خالتي 

علي : خالتي هل الحزة ويش تبا 

زينب : ها ... تقول تسأل عن امي

علي : والله ماعندها سالفه تسأل عن امي هل الحزة 

زينب : اي اي ويش دراني بها 

علي : قومي سوي ليي بيض يوعان ما تعشيت 

زينب : اوه ما أعرف 

علي : ويييييش ما تعرفين وعمرش 18 امن بلوه قومي قومي 

زينب : اوه روح سو لك گباگب الي صادهم ابويي العود اليوم 

علي : صدق في گباگب 

زينب : لالالا امزح وياك (( وتقول في قلبها : احسن شي بعطي الگباگب الي محمد ))هههههه

على : مينونه بس شفيتيني عليهم 

المهم قومي سوي ليي بيض 

زينب : انزين (( وتقول في قلبها : احسن من ياخد الگباگب )) خخخخخ 

وقامت تسوي البيض حق اخوها علي 

تالي اكلها وراح نام 

ردت اتصلت الي محمد وقالت له : محمد الحق 

محمد : ويش ويش صاير كشفوش 

زينب : لالا .. عندنا گباگب ابي ايبهم لك 

محمد : الحيييييييييييين 

زينب : لا هو انت صادفت 

محمد : متى عيل إفادي في گباگب من زمان ما أكلت 

زينب : انزين تعرف بيت حجي علي دون صوبه خباز انت روح صوب الخباز ؟؟ 

محمد : اي اي اعرفه 

زينب : روح صوبه الساعه وحده الظهر 

محمد : انشاء الله من عيوني ... يعني انتين بتكونين هناك ؟؟

زينب : لييييييي چي اني بقرة اروح هناك چان تشوفني 

محمد : لوي ماتبيني اشوفش لا يكون تخوفين خخخخخ 

زينب : حدك عاد ترى اني احلى مني ما تحصل 

محمد : المهم لوي تبيني اروح صوب الخباز 

زينب : لان بتحصل الگباگب هناك 

محمد : اهاا ,,, شكرا 

زينب بدلع صوت : عفــواً 

محمد : الا منعمه صوتش 

زينب : اووه يلا ول ابي نام فيي نومه باي 

التكلمة في الحلقه الــ3¤ باي ¤
تحياتي 
بس اذ ماشفت تفاعل انسو الباقي

----------


## كرستاله

قصه حلوه  الله يعطيك العافيه تشرح   عن قضيه سائده بين شباب الان  الله يعين  وتمنا لك توفيق

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وين الجزء الثالث يافيلسوف
نــــنــــتــــــــــــظــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــر

----------


## فيلسوف

وين قالو الثالث وقفو ماشوف تفاعل بعد 3 ايام لو اربع بجيبه اذ ماشفت تفاعل واذ شفت بحطه على طول  ويسلمووووو  لعى المرور

----------


## نور الهدى

مشكور اخي فيلسوف والله يعطيك العافية 
قصة حليوه 
تستاهل الواحد يسأل عن اجزاءها الباقية
عاد لا تطول علينا ترى بنمل ما بنكمل
ابي باجر انشوفها
تسلم عليها
ام محمد

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقه :: الثالثه ::

قعدت زينب حضرتها من النوم الساعه 12 وبسرعه ودت الگباگب المكان المحدد 

ورجعت البيت 

زينب : ويش الغدا ؟ 

الابو : الغدا عدس 

زينب : يعني فدمتكم في ناس يسوون غدا عدس ؟ 

الا الجده قابله : ويش فيه العدس ؟ ها؟ بنات هل الزمن طايحين حظ عيل الله ذاكر العدس في القرءان وهي تقول ما احد ياكله 

الابو : هدي يا امي ,, هي متجبره ومتكبره ما تبى الا من المطاعم 

زينب : بل ويش هل الحاله اكلوني بقشوري صدق متخلفين 

ساره : يا علي كل هواش صلو على النبي ,, باقول ليكم شي 

الابو : ها ويش ؟ 

ساره : حصلت ليي شغل 

الابو : اوووو بالمبارك يا حبيبتي , ها هذي البنيه العدله الله يوفقش 


زينب: صدق ما عندش سالفه ولا احسبها بتنخطب بعد 

اليده : وجم البيسات ؟ 

ساره : ما ادري ,, هم توهم مثبتيني في الشغله ادعو ليي يعطوني معاش عدل

اليده : بحق هل الجمعيه ((يعني يوم الجمعه )) ربي يوفقش ويسعدش 

ساره : ان شاء الله

زينب : اووهوو كل واحد يهر لي من صوب باقووم اطلب ليي اكل من المطعم وبعدين بتصل الى محمد 

بعد ما اكلت زينب الاكل راحت اتصلت الى محمد 

زينب : ها ويش ؟ اخذت الگباگب ؟ 

محمد : لا ! اووو صدق نسيت,,, الحين باقوم آخذهم يلا باي 

زينب : باي

تالي اتصل محمد اليها : الو زينب هاكم اخذتهم ,, فلله كلهم كبار الليله نهبس عليهم 

زينب: هههه حشى مجبوس ؟ 

محمد : ههههه لا بس انا احبهم ونفس الشي ربعي ,, الا على طاري المجبوس انتين تعرفين تسوين مجبوس ؟ 

زينب : ها ,, اي اعرف وكل الطبخات اعرفهم بعد (هي زين منها تسوي بيضه ) 

محمد : اووو خوش بنيه عيل 

زينب : احم احم شكرا 

محمد : العفو يا الغاليه 

زينب: اوووو روح مناك ترى اني استحي والله 

محمد : ههههههههه انزين 

محمد : هذا ويش هل الفوضى .. بيتكم كل فوضى 

زينب: هذي الهبله مريم تطالع سبيستون 

محمد : اييييييي سبيستون مالت اليهالوووو ههههه حتى اخواني يطالعونها 

زينب: اها بس اني يعني ساعات اطالعها هي مي بس مالت يهال عن الملل اطالعها 

محمد : هاهاها زين زين فهمنا 

زينب : اني احب اكثر شي كوكب بون بون 

محمد : هذا بون بون يطلع وي ؟ 

زينب: هذا كوكب الحيوانات جذي يعني 

محمد : هع هع يعني انتين حيوانه ههههههه ؟ 

زينب : ويش قصدك يعني ؟قاعد تشبهني بالحيوانات ؟ لكن ما علي الي تعطيك ويه 

محمد : هي تعالي انا امزح وياش 

زينب: لا ؟ تمزح ؟ قول تتمسخر 

وقطعته في ويهه 

محمد يقول في قلبه : بل لهدجه هي عصبيه ,, بعدين اتصل ليها اراضيها ادري عنها تتغلى عليي خخخخ 

تحياتي

----------


## hope

قصة حلووووووووه ومسلية
مااافي جزء رااابع؟؟
ادا كان في جزء ثااني ننتظررره 
ومشكور
الله يعطيك الف عااافية

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ايه وبعدين كمل ويش صار* 
*حط هل مره ثلاثة اجزاء مع بعض*
*عشان مانشوق واجد*
*^*
*^*
*^*
*بلاهدره وشكري فيلسوف*


*مشكور فيلسوف ع القصه الحلوه*
*يعطيك ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## فيلسوف

يسلمووووووو  على المرور  كيف مافي جزا  له في اجزا  فوق الخمسين هي

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية فيلسوف 
عاد كل مرة ببتاخر علينا 
القصة حلوة تستاهل ننتظرها 
بس لا تتاخر 

تحياتي ام محمد

----------


## فيلسوف

*الحلقه :: الثالثه ::

قعدت زينب حضرتها من النوم الساعه 12 وبسرعه ودت الگباگب المكان المحدد 

ورجعت البيت 

زينب : ويش الغدا ؟ 

الابو : الغدا عدس 

زينب : يعني فدمتكم في ناس يسوون غدا عدس ؟ 

الا الجده قابله : ويش فيه العدس ؟ ها؟ بنات هل الزمن طايحين حظ عيل الله ذاكر العدس في القرءان وهي تقول ما احد ياكله 

الابو : هدي يا امي ,, هي متجبره ومتكبره ما تبى الا من المطاعم 

زينب : بل ويش هل الحاله اكلوني بقشوري صدق متخلفين 

ساره : يا علي كل هواش صلو على النبي ,, باقول ليكم شي 

الابو : ها ويش ؟ 

ساره : حصلت ليي شغل 

الابو : اوووو بالمبارك يا حبيبتي , ها هذي البنيه العدله الله يوفقش 


زينب: صدق ما عندش سالفه ولا احسبها بتنخطب بعد 

اليده : وجم البيسات ؟ 

ساره : ما ادري ,, هم توهم مثبتيني في الشغله ادعو ليي يعطوني معاش عدل

اليده : بحق هل الجمعيه ((يعني يوم الجمعه )) ربي يوفقش ويسعدش 

ساره : ان شاء الله

زينب : اووهوو كل واحد يهر لي من صوب باقووم اطلب ليي اكل من المطعم وبعدين بتصل الى محمد 

بعد ما اكلت زينب الاكل راحت اتصلت الى محمد 

زينب : ها ويش ؟ اخذت الگباگب ؟ 

محمد : لا ! اووو صدق نسيت,,, الحين باقوم آخذهم يلا باي 

زينب : باي

تالي اتصل محمد اليها : الو زينب هاكم اخذتهم ,, فلله كلهم كبار الليله نهبس عليهم 

زينب: هههه حشى مجبوس ؟ 

محمد : ههههه لا بس انا احبهم ونفس الشي ربعي ,, الا على طاري المجبوس انتين تعرفين تسوين مجبوس ؟ 

زينب : ها ,, اي اعرف وكل الطبخات اعرفهم بعد (هي زين منها تسوي بيضه ) 

محمد : اووو خوش بنيه عيل 

زينب : احم احم شكرا 

محمد : العفو يا الغاليه 

زينب: اوووو روح مناك ترى اني استحي والله 

محمد : ههههههههه انزين 

محمد : هذا ويش هل الفوضى .. بيتكم كل فوضى 

زينب: هذي الهبله مريم تطالع سبيستون 

محمد : اييييييي سبيستون مالت اليهالوووو ههههه حتى اخواني يطالعونها 

زينب: اها بس اني يعني ساعات اطالعها هي مي بس مالت يهال عن الملل اطالعها 

محمد : هاهاها زين زين فهمنا 

زينب : اني احب اكثر شي كوكب بون بون 

محمد : هذا بون بون يطلع وي ؟ 

زينب: هذا كوكب الحيوانات جذي يعني 

محمد : هع هع يعني انتين حيوانه ههههههه ؟ 

زينب : ويش قصدك يعني ؟قاعد تشبهني بالحيوانات ؟ لكن ما علي الي تعطيك ويه 

محمد : هي تعالي انا امزح وياش 

زينب: لا ؟ تمزح ؟ قول تتمسخر 

وقطعته في ويهه 

محمد يقول في قلبه : بل لهدجه هي عصبيه ,, بعدين اتصل ليها اراضيها ادري عنها تتغلى عليي خخخخ 

تحياتي*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

اخوي هدا حطيته لينا
وبعدين اني قلت حط اكفر من جزء ترى مافي صبر
ياللله استنى اني

----------


## فيلسوف

كيف الحال شباب انا اتخارت واجد حوالي اسبووووووع اعذروني بحط ليكم اكثر من جز علشانكم بس  عاد تعرفووووو لابتوب وخرباه عاد عندي الشاحن حق الابتوب فجه شفته مقصوص مادري هو فار خش الغرفه نتفه المهم طولت عليكم شوووووووفو باقي القصه 
هلا  
الحلقه :: الرابعـــه  
اتصل محمد الى زينب  
زينب : ويش تبغي ؟ جي اني لعبه عنك تزعلني وترد تراضيني ؟  
محمد : انا اسف وحقش فوق راسي ,, بس انا ما قلت شي غير امزح ويااش ؟  
زينب : لا والله ؟ تشبهني بالحيوان وتقول تمزح ؟  
محمد: زين زين انتين وايد حساسه ,, انا اسف  
زينب : والله  
محمد : هههههههههههه  
زينب : تضحك على وي ,, ارگوز ؟  
محمد : لا ولا شي ,, المهم انا الحين بقووم اروووح البحر وي الربع  
زينب: رووح خل ينفعونك هل الربع  
محمد : هههههههه يلا باي  
زينب : باااي  
تالي راح محمد وي ربعه و قعدوا ياكلون في الگباگب  
واحد من الربع :شوفوا شوفوا ,, هل القطعه المقطعه  
واحد ثاني : اييي حليوه  
محمد : ايهي ؟ وينهي ؟  
واحد من الربع : هديك الي صووب السياره الزرقه  
محمد : اييي ,, بلا سخافه هذي بنت جيرانه انا ما ارضى عليها  
واحد من الربع : ها ها اشووووفك ما ترضى عليها لا يكوووووووون تحـــــــــبها يا الحلووو  
محمد : لا احبها ولا شي بس يعني اعتبرها كانها اختي ,, وثاني شي هي رفيقة اختي  
حسن: هي انت احمد قوووم رفع على الاغاني في السياره  
احمد : اووكي  
وتالي زلزلوو المكان من الاغاني وهم يبلعووون  
فجأه 
رن تلفوون محمد 
,, الهي زينــــــب  
محمد : هلا  
زينب : وي ,, ويش رايهم في الگباگب ؟؟  
محمد : اييييييي فللله ,, اقوول لش هبسنا عليه  
نـــاصر : هيمن هي ؟  
محمد : انتون ويش هل الفضوول انا اقووم ابرك ليي  
وقاام محمد  
زينب : محمد  
محمد : عيـــون محمد  
زينب :  
محمد : هههههههههه 
زينب : ما تدري ؟  
محمد : لا ,و ويش صاير ؟  
زينب : بــــــــاجر  
ومحمد : ويش فيه باجر ؟  
زينب : عيـــــــــد ميــــــــــــــلادي  
محمد : اوووووووه حلفي .... يعني لازم اجييب لش هــــــــديه  
زينب : صدق ؟  
محمد : اكييد  
زينب : يلا باااااي باااي  
محمد : لوي  
زينب : جايين ربعي  
محمد : اهاا  
و سكرت زينب التلفووووون وهي تقول في قلبها : ياااااااااااااا عليييييييييي ,,,, يحبـــــــــــني  
انتظرو الحــــلقه القادمـــــــــه

----------


## فيلسوف

الخااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامـــــــــــــــــ  ـــس وصلو يله حيوووه هههههاااااااااي

عقب ما سكروا التلفون راح محمد على طول الى اخته فاطمه 

محمد: فاطمه ... فاااااااطمه 

فاطمه : ويش تبغي ؟ 

محمد : روحي البسي عبايتش وشالش بسرعه 

فاطمه : يؤ يؤ ويش صاير عسى ما شر 

محمد : ما صاير شي ,, لا تملليني روحي سوي الي قلت لش عليه 

فاطمه : انزين 

لبست فاطمه , وركبت السياره وي محمد 

محمد : انتين تعرفين عطورات كشخه مو ؟

فاطمه : ايي ,, لكن لويش ؟ 

محمد : انتين ما يهمش بس ابغيش تختارين ليي عطر كشخه نسائي 

فاطمه : زين 

راحت فاطمه وهي ما شاء الله عليها ذواقه في الموضه وهل الاشياء ,, المهم اشترت عطر كشخه وراحوا جلدووه 

تالي الا فاطمه تقوول تبى وياه بطاقه كشخه بعد ؟ 

محمد: اي 

عقب ما دخلت فاطمه البيت وكل شي 

راح محمد اتصل الى زينب

محمد : مســــاء الحب 

زينب : مساء الخيــر 

محمد : شخبارش 

زينب : تمام

محمد : هكو اشتريت الهديـــه باقي عليش تاخذينها

زينب : صدق ؟ 

محمد : اكيد ,, بس الحين شلون تاخذينها

زينب: ما ادري 

محمد : باخلي اختي الصغيره تييبه

زينب: وين ؟ 

محمد :تعرفين المكان كذا كذا 

زينب : اي 

محمد : هناك ببرتوح اختي بتعطيش اياه واخذيه و روحي 

زينب : ماني ,, اخاف

محمد : من ويش ؟ مدام تخافين اخذي وياش اختش مريم 

زينب : انزين 

يوم ثاني راحت زنبووه وي ختها المكان المحدد وهناك شافت ياهله الهي خت محمد 

الياهله : انتين زينب ؟ 

زينب : اي 

الياهله : هاش اخذي ,, مع السلامه 

اخذت زينب الهديه المحطوطه في جيس وراحت وي ختها مريم البيت 

مريم : هذا وي ؟ 

زينب: هذي هديه من عند رفيقتي 

بطلت زينب الهديه وشافتها 

زينب : حلييو العطرررر الااااااي

اتصلت زينب الى محمد 

زينب : تســــــلم عــــــلى هل الهديه الروعه ,, كلك خير يا وجه الخير

محمد : الغالين يستاهلون 

زينب : حليو ذوقك 

محمد : تسلمين على هل الاطراء ( هو ذوق اخته ) ,, شفتين البطاقه ؟

زينب : اي هداني اقراها 

محمد : 

زينب : تهبل البطاقه والكلام الي فيها احلى ,, هذا من تأليفك ؟ 

محمد : اي ,, عجبش ؟ 

زينب : اييي شحلاته ,, كلك ذوووووق 

محمد : احم احم 

زينب : بل اخويي جا بااي 

محمد : زين ,, تيك كير 

زينب : انزين ,, بااي

علي : هذا ويش ؟

زينب : هذي هديه من عند رفيقتي 

علي : هو اليوم عيد ميلادش 

زينب : اي 

علي : اهاا ويش يابت لش 

زينب : عطر 

علي : اهاا ,, 

زينب : ما بتجيب ليي هديه ؟

علي: ان شاء الله باجر الحين ما في وقت اروح اشتري لش 

زينب : اوكي 

انتظروا الحلقه القادمه 


ا

----------


## فيلسوف

******* ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*** ****

الحلقه :: الســادســـه ::

قعدت زينب من النوم الساعه 2 ولا سمعت امها 

الأم : كلللللللللللللووووووش 

زينب : ويش صاير بعد .. مثبتين سارة في شغلها ؟ 

الأم : ان شاء الله 

زينب :عيل ليش كل هذا 

الأم : اختش بتنخطب ان شاء الله 

زينب : صـــــدق ,, على من ؟ 

الأم : على واحد اسمه محمد ولد عائلة كذا كذا 

زينب : ويييييييش ؟ 

الأم : يووو ويش فيها هذي بعد 

راحت زينب تركض حجرتها 

وعلى طول اتصلت الى محمد 

زينب: هــي انت 

محمد : ويش صاير ؟؟؟ ليش معصبه ؟ 

زينب : انت ويش اسم عائلتكم 

محمد : ليش ؟ 

زينب : انت قووول 

محمد : كذا كذا 

....زينب : يعني انت 

محمد : انا شنو ؟ 

زينب : 

وسكرت التلفوون في ويهه 

محمد : هذي ويش فيها ,, انا ما سويت فيها شي 

راحت زينب على طووول الى ختها 

زينب : انتين 

ساره : هلا زنووووب 

زينب : متى بيون ؟ 

ساره : من ؟ 

زينب : الي بخطبونش ,, لا تتهيبلين 

ساره : ان شاء الله الليله .. بس ويش فيش مستحمقه ؟ 

زينب :اووووه روحي مناك انتين اهيء اهيء 

ساره : يؤؤؤؤ ويش فيها ,, تعالي 

راحت زينب وقفلت الباب عليها وهي تصيح ومن يتصل ليها محمد تقطعه في ويهه 

محمد : هي ويش فيها ؟ بطرش ليها مسج 

وصل زينب المسج و قرأته

زينب: يسوي روحه ما يدري ويسأل ويش فيني بعد 

ساره : طق طق 

زينب : من ؟ ويش تبوون ؟ 

ساره : اني اختش بطلي الباب 

زينب : ماني اني ما اشتهيش كريهه 

ساااره : يؤ يؤ ليش ؟ انتين افتحي الحين 

زينب : ماني روحوا عني عساكم المووووت كلكم 

ساره : يا علي ,, اكيد في السالفه ان 

طرشت زينب مسج الى محمد تقول فيه : بس لا تعرفني ولا اعرفك عقب الي سويته 

رد محمد : انا ويش سويت ؟ 

قالت زينب السالفه اله كلها 

اتصل محمد : ههههههههههههه هههههههههه 

زينب: وتضحك ؟ احر ما عندي ابرد ما عندك 

محمد : يقطع سوالفش ههههههههه قتلتيني من الضحك وانا احسب شي جايد 

زينب : يعني تباني اضحك ؟ واستانس ؟ 

محمد : ههههههههه انتين ما تدرين ويش السالفه هههههههه الحين بقول لش 

زينب : قووول ,, ما اقدر اصبر 

محمد : هذا الي متقدم الى اختش يصير عـــــــــمي 

زينب : ها 

محمد : ايييي عمي اسمه محمد وعمره 24 

زينب : صدق ؟ اشوى .... هبالتي احسبه انت 

محمد : هبله ولا تتأكدين 


زينب : اعذرني لاني من سمعت محمد واسم عائلتك استخفيت و لا انت بعد قدها فشكيت في الامر 

محمد : افـــــــــا ,, تشكين فييي ؟ 

زينب: الصبيان هل الزمن ما ليهم امان 

محمد : لا انـــــــا غير 

زينب : اي مبيــــن عليك 

محمد : عساااش السعاده ,, لهدرجه تحبيني 

زينب : اي 

محمد : انـــــــــا بعد احبــــــــش يا الورده 

زينب بخجل : ههههههههه 

محمد : ويش فيش ؟ 

زينب : لا ولا شي ههههههه 

محمد : تسلم لي هل الضحكه 

زينب : ,, اني الحين بقووم 

محمد : وين ؟

زينب: ببطل الباب الى اختي وامي شاكيين فيي 

محمد : بل سويتينها وقعه في بيتكم الحين بكشفونش 

زينب : لا باضبط السالفه لا تخاف 

محمد : اووكي ,, تحملي بروحش 

زينب : انت بعد ,, مع السلامه 

وسكوا التلفوون 

وخلاااص 

انتظروا الحلقه القادمه 

يالله حطيت ليكم كذا جزا نبي الردوود السنعه وكل مره بحط ثلاث اجزا وره بعض علشاان تستانسو وان ماشفت  ردود انسوو البااقي هههااااي

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ياعلي جاني فضول واجد*
*حط اجزاء واجد*
*يالله عفيه عليك اخوي انت شاطر*
*بتحط الحين بعد صح*
*حط خمسه لان انت تاخرت علينا*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## فيلسوف

انا صحيح حطيت ثلاث اجزا بس ولي هو دايمان بس هاذ علشاااااااااااان _ضحوووووووووكه_


هلااا

اشكر كل الي رد على موضوعي وشجعني 


يلا نبدأ الحلقه 


الحــلقــه :: الــســابــعــه ::

زينب ظلت تفكر ويش تقول ليهم 

الأم : بطلي الباب لا خليت ابوش لين جا يكسره عليش ,, طايحة حظ 

سارة : ويش فيها عليي هذي 

الأم : ويش دراني بها من قلت ليها اسم الصبي وعائلته صادفت عساها صداف اكثر 

بطلت الباب زينب : وي ويش فيكم 

الأم : وتسألين بعد ويش فينا .. انتين الي ويش فيش 

زينب : لا فيي شي ولا شي بس مستانسه على ان اختي بنخطب 

سارة : كل هذا ومستانسه 

زينب : اي دموع الفرح .. ولا ما في دموع فرح فهل البيت , والله 

الأم : مافيش شي ? وانتين تدعين علينا بالموت 

زينب : ها .. لا اني ما كنت ادعي على حساب هذا الموضوع 

الأم : عجل على ويش ؟ 

زينب : على حساب شي ثاني .. لان انتون ما افتكرتون في عيد ميلادي ومستانسين على عرس بتش 

الابو : ويش هست هني ؟ ويش السالفه الكل متجمع على الحجره ؟ 

الام : هل المقرووده .. ما ادري ويش سالفتها بدل ما تبارك الى ختها راحت سوت وقعه 

الابو : وانتين كل هوشه وياش ؟ 

زينب : اووو انتون اصلا ما تفهموون شي رووحوو مناك 

علي : زينب ,,, زينب 

زينب : ويش ؟

علي : هاش هديتش 

زينب : ايي صدق ,, ما في الا انت تذكرني 

بطلت زينب الهديه 

زينب : الاااي حلييو النعال شكرا شكرا .... بس جيفه عرفت مقاسي 

علي : شفت نعالش وعرفت 

زينب : خخخخخ 

الام : يلا امشو اتغدوووا

اليده : ويش عندش يا زينب قالعه الفريق 

زينب بصوت منخفض : يلا خد هي صدق ما عندها سالفه 

اليده : ويش عندش تبسبسين ؟ 

زينب : لا ولاشي اوف انتين روحي اكلي غداش وفكينا 

اليده : تتأفأفــــــــين ؟ ما تعرفين كلام الله ( ولا تقل لهما افا ولا تنهرهما وقل لهما قول كريما )

زينب : يلا خد ,, جي انتين امي ؟

اليده : اني بحسبت امش يا الخانسه 

زينب : انزين اني ابا اتغدى ممكن تكرمينا بسكوتش 

الأبو : سكتي يا أمي عنها هذي تعطينها چلمه تعطيش بدلها عشر 

اليده : اي .. بنسكت عنها بعد ويش نسوي في بتك لغويه 

عقب ماتغدوا راحت زينب وامها وسارة يجهزون الى الناس الي بجيون يخطبون سارة 

جت اليلل وجوا الناس 

دخلوا وكرموهم وسولفوا وشافوا ساره وعجبتهم و عطوو سااره صورة الصبي ,,, واتفقوا ان يردوون عليهم عقب يومين 

يوم طلعوا الناس

الام : ويش يمى ؟ 

ساره : 

زينب : يلاا قوولي اي لو لا 

الابو : صبروا شوي عليها ما مداها تبلع ريقها 

اليده : خلووها يمى تفكر 

الام : اني ما اشووف فيه عيب صبي مؤدب وطيب 

الابو : ايي محمد معرووف عنه في الديره خوووش صبي 

زينب: يلا انطقي جلمه 

ساره : ايي موافقه 

الام : افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد كلووووووووووش .. مبروووووك يا حبيبتي 

ساره : الله يبارك فيش 

الام : الفال الى اختش زينب 

زينب : ان شاااااااء الله 

بعد يوميـــــــــــــــــن رن تلفوون البيت 

الام : الو

المره : السلام عليكم 

الام : عليكم السلام ,, شخبارش

المره : الحمد لله انتون شخباركم 

الام : زينين

المره : ها ويش جواااب البنت 

الام : ان شاء الله موافقه 

المره : زين عجل حصل خير 

الام : الخير بوجهش 

وقعدوا يسولفوون ويحددون متى المعادل والملجه وهل الاشياء يعني 

زينب : ويش ؟ هيمن هي ؟ 

الام : هذي ام الصبي ,, وينهي ساره 

وراحت الام تتكلم مع سااره وتقول ليها على الي صار 

زينب : الاااااااي بصير عندنا عررررس ,,, كشخـــــــه 

رن تلفوون زينب 

زينب : هلاااا

محمد : هلا بهل الصووت هلا 

زينب : بنصير نسبـــــــه 

محمد : صدق ؟ لا يكوون اختش وافقت على عمــــــــي 

زينب : ايي بعد يومين المجله 

محمد : صدق ؟ في بيتكم ؟ 

زينب : اي عجل في وين 

محمد :اووووو عجل باجي عشان اشوف بيتكم ويمكن اشوفش بالغلط 

زينب : ههههههههه ويش يشوفك ايايي 

محمد : يمكن بالغلط خخخخخخخ

زينب": ههههههه

محمد : ان شاء الله الفال لـــــــش 

زينب : 

محمد : ما تدرين ؟ 

زينب : لا ويش

محمد : فكرت اخطب 

زينب : 

محمد : عاد قولي من ؟ 

زينب : من ؟ 

محمد : وحده مو من ديرتنا 

زينب : 

محمد : ويش فيش ؟

زينب : اهيء اهيء 

محمد : هههههههههههههههههه لا تصيحين ,, الحين اقول لش من 

زينب : من ؟ 

محمد : هي الحين تتكلم ويايي 

زينب : هههههههههه عساااك السعااده ,, انت كل اسويي ليي مقالب 

محمد : ايي اني اسويي جذي للي احبهم 

زينب : لكن ليش ؟ عشان تخوفهم 

محمد : عشان اعرف مدى حبهم لييي خخخخ 

زينب : عليك حركاات .. وان شاء الله اكتشفت مدى حبي لك ؟ 

محمد : اي اكتشفت هههه 

زينب : زين والله 

محمد : يللااا الحين اخليـــــــش 

زينب : وين ؟ 

محمد : بارووح اوصل امي و اختي السووووق 

زينب : اهااا ,, اووكي اتحمل برووحك عن الشارع 

محمد : ههههههههه ان شاء الله عمتي ,, انتين بعد تحملي بروووحش عن القطوه لا تشمخش 

زينب : ههههههههههه ان شاء الله عمي 

محمد : هههههه بااي 

زينب: باااااااااااااي 

الى اللقاااء في الحلقة القااادمه

----------


## فيلسوف

وهاذا مجانا كثرت عليكم وشو اسوي ده مسوى قلت حرام غبت عليكم وووووواجد قلت بكثر بس ده هدية مجانااا


هلااا 

مشكووورين على الرد والتواصل احبتي 

يلا نبدأ 

****************************** ***************

عقب يومين ( يعني اليله الملجه ) 

اتصل محمد الى زينب 

زينب : هلاا

محمد : هلا وغلاا ,, شخبارش

زينب : زينه , وانت ؟

محمد : انا تمام التمام , اقووووول

زينب : قوووووول

محمد : اليله ملجة عمي في بيتكم باجي 

زينب : حيااك الله البيت بيتك 

محمد : انتين بتدخلين وي اختش اذا بيعقدون ؟

زينب : اكيييد اني وامي وخالتي بندخل 

محمد : اهااا ,, انا بعد بدخل 

زينب : اي عيل بشوووفك 

محمد : اي انا بعد بشوفش , بس ويش عرفني بش انتين وي اختش في سن بعض ما اعرف 

زينب : اختي هي العرووس ,, هي سالفه 

محمد : اهااا ,, متى تيي الليل عشان اجي بيتكم 

زينب : ههههههههه 

جت الليل و جوا بيعقدووون 

الام : يلا ساره حبيبتي جبتين بطاقتش ؟

ساره : هاا ؟ 

زينب : بل بل ويش فيش ؟ لهدرجه خايفه اني باروح اجيب بطاقتش 

الابو : يلا امشوو دخلو المجلس الشيخ يحارسنا 

الام : ان شاء الله 

الابو: زينب ؟ ويش فيش ليش معدله و مزكرته ؟ لا يكون انتين العرووس و احنا ما ندري ؟

زينب : ها ؟ انزين ويش فيها ملجة اختي 

الابو : زين بس غطي وجهش 

زينب : لويش ؟ ماني 

الام : انتين كل هي حالتش مأذيتنه اذيه ,, لازم مشكله وياش

زينب : ماني مغطيه ويهي في الطقاق 

الابو : حسبي الله عليش حساب نوح على قومه امشي دخلي 

دخلت زينب المجلس ولا شافت في وجهها الا واحد مقعد عليه بنطلووون وقميص و ضارب جل 

زينب تقول في قلبها : يا علييييييي,, القمر جا بيتنا 

الام: يووو لا تفشلينا ويش فيش وقفتين امشي قعدي صوب اختش 

زينب : 

الام : هيييييي ,, يووو راحت عليها هل البنت 

البنت : انزين هذاني باروح 

يوم شاف محمد وحده تطالع فيه عرف ان هذي زينب 

محمد في قلبه : هذي اكيد زينب 

وتالي بدأ الشيخ بالعقد وخلصوا 

الام : افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد و ال محمد كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل لووووووووووووووووووو
ووييييييش 


و قعدوا يصفقوون ويغنوون و كل شي 

وزينب ما همها الا تطالع محمد و تشوووفه ( ما تستحي ) 

تالي طلع محمد و راح بيتهم 

قام اتصل 

زينب : هلااا

محمد : هذي انتين الي تطالعين فيي ؟ 

زينب : ايييي 

محمد : هههههههههههههههه اي انا قلت ,, ويش رايش فيي ؟

زينب : 

محمد : قوولي لا 

زينب : قـــــــــــمــــــــــــــــر 

محمد : هههههههههههههههههاااااي 

زينب : وانت ويش رايك فيي؟

محمد : يوم شفتش قعدت اقوول : مرت الغزالــــــــه صوبت قلبي و انا صيـــاد 

زينب : هههههههه قمت تشعر بعد 

محمد : ويش اسويي الحب 

زينب : يا عليييييييي ,, حلاوتك و حلاوة جلامك 

محمد : وانتين يوم شفتيني ويش قلتين ؟

زينب : يوم شفتك اول شي قلبي طاح في بطني وقعد يدق يدق بسرعه .. وقلت القمر جا بيتنا 

محمد : هههههههههههههههااااي ,, بسم الله على قلبش يا قلبي 

زينب : 

محمد : انزين شخبار عمي وي اختش ؟

زينب : ههههههههه هديك هكي مستحيه , و هوو مسكين قاعد يحارسها في المجلس 

محمد : ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه حلوه 

زينب : ساره ادري عنها تدلع 

محمد : خخخخخ البنات مداليع 

زينب : اي ... كيفنا 

محمد : هههههههههه احلى دلع شفته دلعش 

زينب : ههههههههه طبعا ,, يوو باااااااي ابويي يناديني 

محمد : اووكي بااااي 

قطعت زينب التلفوون 

الابو : هذي من الي وياش في التلفوون ؟ 

زينب : هذي رفيقتي اعزمها على خطوبة اختي 

الابوو : ليش من جيت قطعتينه؟ 

زينب : بعد خلصت المكامله وبصدفه جيت 

الابو : زين رووحي الى امش تبغاااش 

زينب : ان شاء الله 

الام : زنبووه ,, تعالي ودي قدووع للناس 

زينب : اففف ,, زين جيبي 

وراحت زينب تودي القدوووع وقعدوا يصفقوون ويغنون بمناسبة الملجه 

تالي عقب ما طلعوا الناس قامو العائله يحدون موعد الخطوبه واتفقوا على انها عقب سبووع عشان يمديهم ياخذون الاغراض وكل شي 

زينب: اني باخذ ليي فستان لا صار ولا استوى 

الام : جي انتين العرووس ؟ 

زينب : لا قصدي يعني الفستان الي باخذه كشخه وغااالي فأبغي بيزات واجد للتسريحه والمكيااج والفستان وكل شيييييي 

الام : ما عليه 

مريم : اني بعد الي تسويه زينب اني بسويه 

زينب : يا علييييييي ,, اني ابغى اصير مميزه في الحفله ما ابغي احد مثلي اففف 

الام : انتين ويش فيش شوي شوي على اختش 

مريم : اني ما يهمني ابغي بعد فستان كشخه 

الابو : انتون سكتوا الحين باجر بنعطيكم البيزات كلكم 

زينب : 

الام : ويش فيش سرحانه ؟

زينب : قاعده افكر ,, سكتوا عني 

مريم : اماه 

الام : ها 

مريم : ابغي فستاني يصير قصير

زينب : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههاااا اي ,, عشان يقوم الطناز عليش ؟ 

مريم : لا ؟ 

زينب : انتين اول شي شيلي نظارتش في الحفله تلي تشرطي 

مريم : والله كيفي 

و قاامو يسووولفوون ويخططون 

الى القاء في الحلقه القادمه 


_واشكر كل من شعني ورد على مواضيعي_

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ايه وبعدين ويش صار*
*ترى اني استنى الاجزاء*
*يالله استنى*
*تحياتي....*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

السلا م عليكم اخوي فيلسوف خلاص كمل القصة ما اقدر انتظر اكثر اكتب كل الحلقات ضروري بسرعة

----------


## فيلسوف

انا ماشوووف حماس وين الناس اه مافي لي خمسه يردو علي  لالا الحين خلاص بحط بس 3 وماني حاط غيرهم ا له اذ شفت اكثر من 6 ردود

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقه التاســـــــــعه 


يوم ثاني عطاهم ابوهم بيزات وراح علي يوديهم السوق 

وهم في سوق شافت زينب محل الي فساتين 

زينب : علي علي .. هكو هذا المحل كله الي الفساتين الحفلات خلنا ندخله 

علي : ااوكي مدام هذا متخصص الي هذا شي لوي ما ندخل 

ودخلوا المحل وشافت زينب فستان 

زينب : ألااااااااي , ابي هذا لازم آخده 

مريم : عيل اني بعد ابي مثله 

زينب : انتين هادوي لصقة ريح عساش ريح 

علي : مريومه شوفي هل الفستان حليو مال يهال قدش 

مريم : ماني ماني ابي نفسها 

زينب : عساش انشاء الله ويش اقول لا تاخدين مثلي تفهمييييييييييين 

مريم : انزين لكن صبري عند ابويي 

علي : بس عاد فشلتونه سكتوا 

زينب : قول الي هذي البلوه 

علي : المهم بسرعه 

زينب : نعم نعم ,, بسرعه لالا بابا اني على راحه اشتري مو بسرعه بسرعه 

علي : تدرين انا بروح وبرجع ليكم بعدين 

مريم : لالا تالي ما بتخليني اشتري كل هي 

علي : لا لازم يتخليش تشترين 

وراح علي يداور في السيارة على ما يشترون 

انزين مريم اخدت ليها فستان مال اليهال المنفوخ لكن قصير 

وزينب اخدت الفستان الي كانت تباه 

خلصوا واتصلت زينب الي علي 

علي : هلا ويش خلصتون ؟

زينب : اي تعال لينا 

علي : اي صوب 

زينب: مكان الي وقفتنا اياه

علي : اوكي 

تالي جا ليهم علي وركبو السيارة 

علي : هدانا اقول ليكم من الحين مافي وحده تقول اوه هذا ضيق فسيح وهرار لا ما في ترجييييييع 

زينب : لالا لا تخاف كلشي تمام 

ووصلوا البيت وعلي طلع ويا الربع 

الأم : مريوم 

مريم : نعم 

الأم : تعالي بشوف الفستان الي أخدتينه 

مريم : انزين 

الأم : هادوي لويش قصير 

مريم : لالا أماه هذي الموضه 

الأم : لالالا عمري احنا ما نمشي على الموضه الحين الحين ترجعينه 

و زينب قاعده تسمعهم 

زينب تقول في قلبها : بل عيل لو تشوف مالي ويش بتقول بي بي 

مريم : انزين اما زينب اخدت اخس مني 

الأم : نادي عليها بشوف فستانها 

مريم : اووووكي (( مستانسه بصرخون على زينب ))

مريم : زينب 

زينب : ويييي 

مريم : تباش امي 

زينب : ها .. انزين 

وراحت زينب الي امها 

زينب : نعم أماه ويش تبين 

الأم : بشوف فستانش 

زينب : اوكي لحظة 

وراحت زينب تجيبه 

زينب بخوف : هكو أماه شوفيه حليو لا 

الأم : يووووووو عمتي تعالي شوفي ويش ماخده ليها هل الطايحت الحظ 

زينب : يو أماه ويش فيش 

الأم : ويش فيي الحين بتشوفين ويش فيي 

اليده : ويش صاير 

الأم : شوفي ويش ماخده ليها 

اليده : هو اني اشوف أهو أهو باشوف ويش رنگته 

الأم : هاش شوفي 

اليده : بل بل بل بل وش دا هذا ما تلبسينه يعني ما تلبسينه 

زينب : نعم نعم .. شوفوا شوفوا حبايبي اني ما ني طابه حفلة اختي الا بهذا الفستان عاد رضيتون ولا انرضيتوون 

الأم : شوفوا مصاختها الي وين وصلت لكن حرسي اذا جا علي عجل فستان حالته حاله حتى الي في التلفزيون ما يلبسون مثله 

زينب : لا عاد اماه بالغتين واجد ... ما صار فستان مزلط 

الام : وهل الفتحه الي ورى وتطلع الظهر ,, وهل القصه الطويله تطلع عصاقيلش 

زينب : اففففففف انتون ما تعرفون الموووضه ويش فهمكم بالدنيا ,, الناس راحت القمر وانتون توكم على فنرررر 

اليده : يلا يلا مناك احنا محنا يهالوو عندش 

زينب : انتين محد طلب رايش 

الام : يلا سكتي ,, عيب هذي يدتش 

اليده : اني ماني عندها على مكان تتحجى ويايي جني اصغر يهالها 

الابو : السلام عليكم 

الام : تعال يا ابو علي شووف بتك 

الابو : ويش صاير بعد ؟ بيزات وعطيناهم 

الام : جي على البيزات على هل النفنوووف الي ما خذتنه 

الابو : زينب اذا الفستنا مو زين رجعيه 

زينب : اهيء اهيء , ماني يعني ماني 

الام : والله هل البت بلوى 

الابو : وين ساره 

الام : راحت وي حماتها يشترون اغراض الخطووبه 

الابو: اهااا

علي : وي الفساتين زينين ؟ 

الام : لا .. بس القرووده مي راضيه ترجعه ,, روح يا حبيبي خذ اختك مريم وخله تاخذ ليها واحد طويل يصير ارتب 

علي : انا قايل ما بوديهم مره ثانيه بس عشان خاطرش ,, يلا مريم امشي 

مريم : ابغي هذا الفستان 

الام : اي بس الطويل يصير ارتب روحي عمري انتين احسن من اختش زينب المقروده 

مريم : ان شاء الله

وراحوا و رجعوووه واخذوو واحد احلى 

راحت زينب تتصل الى محمد 

محمد : الوو

زينب : هلاا 

محمد: هلااا وغلااا ويش فيش اليوم كل ما اتصل لش ما تردين ؟ 

زينب : لان ما عندي بطاقه توني مشتريه ليي 

محمد : اهاا 

زينب : سولف .. ملل

محمد : امممممم وين رحتين اليوم ؟

زينب : السوق 

محمد : ويش اشتريتين من السووق

زينب : فستان 

محمد : اي لون ؟هههههه

زينب : اتوقع 

محمد : اممممم بحري

زينب : لالا ,, لونه احمرررر و كشخه 

محمد : اهاا . عاد ما اخذتين الا احمر 

زينب : ويش فيه الاحمر,, اكشخ منه ما تحصل 

محمد : عليش بالعافيه 

زينب : الله يعافيك ,, محمد يلا باااي 

محمد : ليش ؟

زينب : شكل اختي جت باروووح اشووف ويش اخذت من اغراض 

محمد :هههههههه زين باي

راحت زينب تشووف اغراض ختها

زينب : الاااااي كشخه اغراضش 

ساره : هههههه هذا مو بس ذووقي ذووق حماتي بعد 

زينب : ههههههه ذوق حماتش مو سهل بعد 

مريم : اماه

الام : ها يمى 

مريم : اشتريت ليي فستان احلى 

الام : باشووف ,, اي ويش حلاوته شوفي يا زينب جان اخذتين مثله 

زينب : ههههههههه اني اخذ فستان جذي ؟ ,, ولا في الاحلام 

مريم : ويش قصدش؟ 

زينب : لا ولاشي 

الام : يلا حبيبتي روحي خشيه حق ليلة الخطووبه 

مريم : انزين 

ساره : اماه حجزت ليي صالووون 

الام : اي زين 

زينب : اي صالون اختذيت اني باروح وياش 

ساره : صالون كذا كذا 

زين : ايي هذا كشخه برووحه 

الام : عجل اني واختش بعد بنرووح مدام حليو 

ساره : اي عاادي 

زينب : متى ليلة الحنه الحين؟ 

ساره : خليناها قبل الخطوبه بيومين 

زينب : ليش ؟ المفروض قبلها بيوم 

الام : احسن عشان لا يصير عليها ضغط 

ساره : اي اني بعد قلت جذي 

وقعدووووا يتكلموون عن موضوووع الخطووبه وكل شي 

اراكم في الحلقه القادمه
خلاص مافي اكتر بس واحد كل يوم واحد بسبسبسبس لانه ماكو احد انا والقصه بسبسبس

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*لالالالا  هداني اني اتابع يالله حط*
*ترى اني استمليت* 
*كل يوووووم استنى*
*يالله حط بعد* 
*استنى ها*

----------


## بوفيصل

هلا والله فيلسوف

يسلموووووووووو علي القصة 

نزل الجزء الي بعده بسررررررررررررررعه 

تراني قاعد أنتظر

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

ملل يالله عاد خلص كل الأجزاء الحين تقول ثلاثة بتحط والحين اشوف واحد بس الله يسامحك

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

يالله اخوي حطهم ابغي اعرف وش صار بعد

----------


## نور الهدى

يالله فيلسوف حط باقي الاجزاء 

بس ممكن سؤال فيلسوف 

انتوا في القطيف لهجتكم  جدية مثل لهجتنا في البحرين 

والله واني اقراءها اقول الي كاتبنها بحريني 

نفس لهجتنا بضبط

ولا تتاخر علينا 

ام محمد

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

اقول فيلسوف  المره هذي حط القصة كلها مو تقعد وتخلينا ننتظر وايد

----------


## فيلسوف

_يسلموووووووو  على المرور  وشو فيكم بل انا خلاص بحط كل يوم جزا هاذا مال امس لي شفتو احين بحط واحد توني جالس من النوم وشو اسوي خخخ واختي  ام محمد لهجه مثل بعض روحي حق اي شيعي وبتشوفيه زي اي واحد وانا رحت البحرين وشفت ناس يتكلمو حسبتهم من القطيف والله طلعو من البحرين يالله اخليكم_

----------


## فيلسوف

هلا 

مشكووورين على الرد اعزائي 



****************************** ***********


الحلقــه :: الــعــاشــرة ::

ليلة الحنه قالت زينب الي الحنانيه تحنيها حنا هندي 

الا تقول مريم : اني بعد 

زينب : وانتين كل نفسي لا يكون توأمتي واني ما أدري 

الحنايه : عادي ههههههه 

مريم : كل الناس عندهم عادي بس هذي 

زينب تقول الي الحنايه : سكتي سكتي عنها هذي مشموخه 

مريم : ليييييييي ... إهىء إهىء 

وراحت تصيح ما هي راضيه تتحنى مستحمقه 

الأم : ويش فيش يا حبيبتي 

مريم : زينب كل تتعلف 

الأم : حريقه حرقتش يا زينب بس هي شغلتها تتعلف بالياهله 

مريم : قاعده تقول الي الحنايه ان اني مشموخه إهىء إهىء 

الأم : صبري ليي شوي الحين اراويش فيها 

والحنانيه تحني زينب 

زينب : اح الحنه بارد و يدغدغ ههههه 

الحنايه : اي هههههههه

الأم : زنبوووه 

زينب : نعــــــم 

الأم : ليش تسوين الى اختش جدي هذا يوم تشترون الفساتين والحين بعد ياطايحت الحظ 

زينب : ويش فيش أماه سكتي 

مريم : لويش تقولين عني مشموخه 

زينب : اشوفش استقويتين عليي بعد 

الأم : اي خلها ,, مره ديــبه انتين 

زينب : روحوا صفقوا زين 

الجده : هاداويش هل الحنه مرة حليو حنونه من حناكم ترى احنا نمشي وراكم خخخخخخخخخ 

زينب : جدتي هذا حنا هندي تبين تصيرين هنديه ؟؟ 

الحنايه : هههههههههههههههه 

الجده تقول الي حنايه : ويش رنگته هل الحنه .. يصبغ عدل ؟ 

الحنايه : اي 

زينب : هادويش جدتي هل السؤال هذي الي حنت سارة اختي 

الجده : عجل حنيني عقبها 

مريم : جدتي اني قايله قبلش 

الجده : كل واحد .. جدي جدي انتين بتتحنين

مريم : قولي الي روحش 

الجده : انزيــــن طحنتكم طحنه 

اتصل محمد وزينب تتحنه 

زينب تقول في قلبه : ياعلي سكره بسرعه يوووو ويش اسوي چان مو يكشفوني

مريم : اني باشيل التلفون 

زينب : لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لالا 

مريم : يــمه ويش فيش تصرخين ؟ 

زينب : هكو سكت بس خلاص .. هاش مريم قفليه 

مريم : اوكي ,, هكو قفلته 

زينب : عفيا علييييش 

يوم ثاني قعدووو 

مريم : زينب جيفه حناش حليو وغامق 

زينب : سرر 

مريم : عاد قووولي 

زينب : هذي خلطتي السريه ما اعلم احد 

مريم : ليش ما تقولين اني غير اختش 

زينب : ادري بس ما ابغي احد يصير اغمق مني 

مريم : يا عليي انانيه 

زينب : اي كيفي 

مريم : 

زينب : الا صحتين هههههه 

مريم : قوووووووولي 

زينب : مو لازم اقووول ماني قايله 

مريم : اماه ,, اماه 

زينب : وانتين كل شي وقلتين الى امي 

الام : ويش صاير 

مريم : على حساب اقول ليها شلون حناش غامق سويي ليي الخطله الي عندش وهي تقوول ماني 

الام : لويش ما تعطين اختش الخلطه 

زينب : لان تالي بتصير حليو مثلي واني ما ابغي احد يصير مثلي 

الام : اذا ما قلتين ضربه بتجيش على راسش 

زينب: هههههههههههه الخلطه هييي دهن تخطلينه مع ليمون و تحطينه على الحنه 

الام : ايي .. عجل امشي مريم عشان احط ليي ولش 

مريم : يلاا 

وراحو يسوون الخلطه 

اتصل محمد الى زينب 

زينب : هلااا

محمد : انتين ويش فيش هل الايام ما تعطين وجه ؟

زينب : ويش اسويي ,, مشغووله بخطوووبة اختي شسوي 

محمد : يعني انتين ما تحبيني 

زينب : محمد ويش فيك ؟ 

محمد : عجل ليش من اتصل تقطعينه في وجهي ومطنشتني 

زينب : يوم اقطعه في وجهك كنت اتحنى قلت الى مريم تقطعه عشان لا يكشفووني ,, انت ما عليك ولا تفكر ما تقوول يمكن معاها اخوها او شي كل تحسب ان اني ما اعطيك وجه 

محمد : بس لاعت جبدي ثلاث مرات اتصل كل نفس المنوال 

زينب : بعد شسوي الظرووف تجي جذي 

محمد : انا جزات الخير ان انا ما اقدر افارقش وانتين تقولين لي جذي 

زينب : انت ما تفهم ؟ كل ما اشرح لك انت على ورى ؟ 

محمد : زين خلاااص خلاااص غير مره ما بتصل لش زين ؟ 

زينب : اني ما قلت جذي 

محمد : مو هذا الي تبينه ؟ 

زينب : انت شفيك عليي ؟ 

محمد : انتين الي شفيش عليي 

زينب : اهيء اهيء انت واجد صاير حساس 

محمد : انتين بعد واجد صايره عصبيه 

زينب : انزين ,, سامحني 

محمد : 

زينب : سامحني 

محمد : مسموووحه 

زينب : كل شي ولا زعلك يا الغالي 

محمد : انزين انتين بعد لا تزعلين مني بس شسوي ما اقدر يمر يووم و انا ما كلمتش 

زينب : ههههههه صدق ولد حلال 

محمد : هههههههه ليش ؟ 

زينب : لانك مخلص ولا تقص عليي 

محمد: ههههههه اقول لش شي 

زينب :قوووول 

محمد: انا كنت كل اتعلف بالبنات واغازل لكن بعدين لما دقيت رقمش واتعرفت عليش عقلت 

زينب : يا بعد طوايف اهلي انت 

محمد : هههههههه تدرين ليش؟

زينب : ليش ؟

محمد : لأني احبش 

زينب : اني بعد 

محمد : اي قد تحبيني ؟

زينب : يا علييييي ,, قد السما و الارض 

محمد : ههههههه انا احبش قد الكوون بكبره 

زينب : حلااااااااوتك يا حلوو 

محمد : ههههههههه ربي يسلمش ليي يا رب

زينب : ويسلمك ليي ,, اقووول 

محمد : هلا

زينب : اختك بتتعدل في خطوبة اختي ؟ 

محمد :ايي هكي امي و خواتي يجهزون الى ليلة الجايه 

زينب : اها عجل بقعد مع اختك 

محمد : هههههههه تالي بقعد كل اسألها عنــش هع 

زينب : لالا بعدين بتشك 

محمد : ليش خايفه ؟ خلها تشك 

زينب: ماني استحي 

محمد : عادي اذا شكت بقول ليهم ان انا ابغي اخطبش 

زينب : ها 

محمد : ايي ويش فيش ؟

زينب : لا بس اني تفاجئت بهذا الشي 

محمد: عيل ليش انا اكلمش ؟ بس جذي ؟ انا مو لعوووبي احم 

زينب :لا حاشاك انت سنع ولد اجاويد 

محمد : والنعم ههههههههه

زينب : ههههههههه يلاااا بيباااي 

محمد : وين بتروحين ؟ 

زينب :برووح اتغذى 

محمد: ويش غذاكم خخخخخ 

زينب : غذانا دجاج مندي 

محمد : اممممم حلووو عجل امش طباخه 

زينب : ههههه اييي طباخها فلله 

محمد : بذوووقه ا ن شاء الله اذا صارت عمتي هع 

زينب : ان شاء الله ههههههههه 

محمد : يلا رووحي لا يهبسوون عنش 

زينب : لا لا تخاف ,, انتون ويش غذاكم 

محمد : سمج صافي مقلي 

زينب : ههههههه احب الصافي 

محمد : انا احب كل الاكلات البحريه ما تشوفيني احب حتى الگباگب

زينب : ههههههههه ايي مبين عليك 

محمد : يلا روووووحي ويش تحارسين 

زينب : زين هههههه انسى روحي وياك 

محمد : اي وياش بسرعه يمر الوقت خخخخخ 

زينب : ايييييي 

محمد : هههههه

زينب : يلااا بااااااي 

محمد : باااي 

انتظروا الحلقه القادمه 


*وها  دور ناس منا وله منا جيبوهم يشوووفو القصه خخخ*

----------


## بوفيصل

يالله عاد نزل الأجزاء بسرعة 

حرقة أعصابي

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## فيلسوف

يسلموو على المرور  مسكين انحرقت اعاصابك  استنى لين بكرة حبيبي وراح تهدى الى بكرة كل يوم واحد خخخ

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

ان لله وان اليه راجعون الى متى صراحة على الأقل كل يوم 7 اجزاء

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ايه وبعدين ويش صار*
*كمل*
*مافي صبر ترى*

----------


## فيلسوف

:sad2:   :evil:  بس ده لي تبوه :sad2:   بس كثر وزيد مانه زايد قلت ليكم كل يوم جزا  :evil:  وله تراني جالس افكر اخليه كل اسبوع جزا  :sad2:  حتى ماحد قال لي شكر والله ماحد قال بس حط وزود وكفر  :evil:  والله :noworry:

----------


## بوفيصل

فيلسوف لا تقعد تزعل 

مشكووووووووووور ويسلمووووووووو

علي القصة لاكن تدري حنا مندمجين مع القصة 

ودنا تكملها ولا تتأخر علينا

مع خالص تحياتي بو فيصل

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

اخوي فيلسوف نشكر الف شكر بس والله مشغوله ما يمدي ابي اخلصها بسرعة قبل الدارسة

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*هههههههههههف ويشو هدا* 
*يعني انت ليش بس جزء تنزل*
*حط واااجد بتفتح المدرسه وبعدك ماتحطها*
*اني شكلي بهون ولا بقراها*
*ومشكوووور يعطيك ربي العافيه*

----------


## فيلسوف

شووفو انا خلاص بحط  كل يوم اربع زين وصحيح الدارسة قربت بس مابتخلص القصه الى  يمكن مادري والله يمكن نهايت الدراسة خخخ وانا ايام الدراسة مابخش بعطي نسيبتي تكمله ليكم مزهقتنا مسووه

----------


## فيلسوف

*مشكورين على الرد حبايبي 

****************************** ********

قعدت زينب يوم ثاني من النوم 

زينب : اماه 

الام : نعم 

زينب : متى راحت ساره الصالون ؟ 

الام : ويييييي راحت من الساعه 10 

زينب : اهااا ,, ويش الغذا ؟ 

الام : صالونة لحم ,, بنتغذى و تالي بنروح الصالووون الي فيه اختش 

زينب : ادرري 

الام : روحي قعدي اختش مريم البارحه ما نامت بس قاعده و تتخيل شلون بتصير في الحفله 

زينب : هههههههههه صدق مينونه 

و راحت زينب تقعد ختها 

زينب : هههههههه قعدي يا الاميره 

مريم : اني قاعده بس منبطحه 

زينب : زين قوومي عشان نتغذى ونسوي شغلاتنا ونروح الصالووون 

عقب ما تغذوا وكل شي صاروا جاهزين انهم يروحون الصالوون 

علي : وي انتون جهزتوون , مو انا دريول عندكم 

الام : بعد ويش نسوي يا خلف جبدي لو ما انت ما استوت كل هل الاغراض 

زينب : اني جهزت 

علي : وين هي مريم ؟

مريم : هذاني بس بلبس حجابي 

وركبووو السياره و وصلهم علي الصالوون 

دخلوا الصالوون 

زينب : اماه هاكي سااره 

الام : اييي 

راحو كلهم الى ساره 

زينب : من الصبح للحين ويش تسوين هني و شعرش توهم مبديين فيه 

ساره : انتين تعرفين العروووس يبغى ليها اشياء واجد مو مثل وحده عاديه يا هبووول 

زينب : هههههههههههه اهاا

وقعدوووا في الصالوون يمكيجوونهم و يسرحوون شعرهم 

اتصل محمد 

زينب : هلاا

محمد : هذا ويش هل الفوضى ؟ 

زينب : احنا في الصالوون 

محمد : اي صحي , انتين جهزتين 

زينب : اييي بس باقي اختي 

محمد : بس توها وقت توها الساعه 8 

زينب : لا وقت و لا شي على ما اصور وعلى ما نوصل الصاله جت 9 

محمد : اوووو بعد بتصورين 

زينب : ايي عجل ويش ,, يلا باااي بقوووم اصوور 

محمد : باااااااي وان شاء الله يطلعوون حليوين 

زينب :هههههه ان شاء الله 

محمد : تعالي بقول لش شي 

زينب : نعم 

محمد : امي بتلبس بحري واختي بتشوفينها لابسه وردي 

زينب : هههههههههههه صدق 

محمد : اي 

زينب: اوووكي يلااااا باااااي 

محمد : بااااي 

عقب ما صورت زينب جا ليهم علي 

زينب: اماه يلا وصل علي 

الام : انزين الحين بلبس عباتي وبجي 

مريم : اماه خااف البش حجابي و تتعفس التسريحه 

الام : لا حبيبتي ما تتعفس البسيه الحين 

ولبسوا و ركبوا السياره و وصلوا الصاله 

وبدأو الناس يجوون الحفله وغناو وصفقوا و كل شي 

الام : زينب هكي بنت خالتش ندى روحي وياها عن بروحها 

زينب : ايي واني قاعده ادورها 

ندى : هلاا زنوووب وينش فيه اني قاعده ادورش 

زينب : سكتي اني بعد كل من قاعد يطالع فيني لهدره اني حليوه 

ندى : يمكن لان فستانش حليو ومكياجش ومغيره لون شعرش مسويتنه احمر بعد 

زينب : احم 

عقب شوي وصلت ام محمد عليها بحري واخته عليها وردي 

زينب : هي اكيد امه واخته 

وراحت حضرتها كل حين تتدلع صوبهم 

تالي جت العروووووووس 

و قام التغني والتصفق والجباب 

و فلتوا حلاااااااااوه و بيزات وقاموا الجهال يتلاقفوون 

وتالي قاموا صورور اهل المعرس والعروووووس 

وقصوا الكيكه 

و مرررت الحفله على خيررر 

تالي يوم راحوا البيت على طول راحت زينب تتصل الى محمد 

محمد : هلاااا شخبار الحفله 

زينب : الحفله روعه و شفت اختك وامك 

محمد : هههههههههههه اي احلى انتين لو هم ؟ 

زينب : اني طبعا 

محمد : ههههههههه بس هم كشخه بعد 

زينب : اي 

محمد : هكم جو يلا بااااي

زينب : ليش على حساب جو بترووح 

محمد : باشوووف الي عندهم و بسمع سوالفهم و ويش صار في الحفله ويش ما صار 

زينب : ما عندك سالفه 

محمد : ههههههههههههههه الحين انتين بتنامين ؟ لو بتسهرين ؟

زينب : بانام فيي نووومه 

محمد : اووكي عجل مع السلامه باجر بتصل فيش 

زينب : زين باااي 



قررت احط لكم حلقتين


:: الحلــــــــــــ 11ـــــــــقة ::


قعدت زينب يوم ثاني من النوم و ما سمعت الا فوضى صوب باب حجرتها 

ما طلعت الا الجهال كلهم متجمعين صوب الباب يلعبوون 

زينب تقول في قلبها : بــــــــــل ,, الحين ما بسلم منهم 

قعدت تسألهم : لويش جايين صوب هل الحجره بذات عشان تقعدووني من نووومي ؟ 

الجهال : 

زينب : وين امهاتكم ؟ 

واحد من الجهال : في الحجره 

زينب : يلا يا حبايبي كل واحد يرووح الى امــــــــه وفكوونا من ههدرتكم 

مريم : ويش صاير تتناقشين وي الجهالوو نقاااااشااات 

زينب : انتين ويش عليش ؟ ام النووم تنامين وتقعدين مو اني ما نام الا متى ويقعدوووني هل الجهال 

مريم : هههههه هذيلين امهاتهم جايين يباركوون 

زينب : و اني ويش يهمني ؟ ما انام على حساب امهاتهم جايين يباركوون ؟ 

مريم : لا تصرخين الحين بيسمعوونش 

زينب : في الطقاق خلهم يسمعوون يجيبون جهالهم ولا يعرفوون يخلونهم يقعدون في مكانهم 

قاموا الجهال كلهم ويقولون : مااااااااااامااااااااا اهيء اهيء 

زينب : والله بلوى اففففففف

مريم : زين جذي صيحتين الجهال 

زينب : اووو فكينا والي يرحم والديش وسكرت الباب في وجهها 

راحت زينب تتصل الى محمد 

محمد : هلااااااااا شخبارش 

زينب : هلاااا حمووود 

محمد : قامو يدلعوون اسمي بعد 

زينب : هههههههه شخبارك 

محمد : تماااااام ,,, شكلش توش قاعده من النومه 

زينب : ويش دراك ؟ 

محمد : ههههههههههههه صوتش 

زينب : صدق ؟ عجل بااي باقوم عقب شوي بتصل لك 

محمد : تعالي ,, لويش 

زينب : عشان تسمع صوتي حليو مو كريه 

محمد : ههههههههههه انزين ههههههههه عليش سوالف 

زينب : باااي 

محمد : باااااااااي 

سكر محمد التلفووون الا بقبلت امه 

الام : محمد

محمد : هلاا اماه 

الام : ابغي اسولف وياك 

محمد: عسى ما شر ؟

الام : لا بس يعني انت الحين كبرت و

محمد : لا تكملين 

الام : ويش فيك 

محمد: تبغيني اخطب مو جذي 

الام : علييييييك نوور يا حبيبي ههههههههه عندك الحاسه السادسه 

محمد : بس انا ما ابغي اخطب الحين خصوصا ان انا للحين ما حصلت ليي شغل 

الام : ابووك بيخطب لك لين ما تشتغل 

محمد : انتون ويش عاجلنكم على خطوبتي 

الام : يوووو والشقه الي بانينها ابووك فوووق الى من يا حظي ؟؟. اني ما قلت لك تخطب الا يوم جهزت هكي 

محمد : انا ما ابغي اخطب الحين لكن 

دخلت فااطمه : ويش صاير ؟

الام : قوومي يا حبيبتي سويي ليي عصير

فاطمه : قولو ما تبغووني اسمع احسن بس باسويي عصير 

الام : عفيا عليش 

محمد : اماااه ارجووش مو لازم تغصبووني 

الام : ما بنعصبك ولا شي هدحنا محصلين لك خوووووش بنيه 

محمد: 

الام : بسم الله عليك الا انزهقت 

محمد : لا لا اماه بس يعني من هي البنيه ؟ 

الام : شايفينها في عرس عمك 

محمد : صدق ؟ 

الام : اييييي 

محمد : كان عليها فستان اي لوون ؟ 

الام : يؤ وانت ويش يهمك عليها اي فستان ههههههههه 

محمد : هههههههه لا بس سؤال 

الام : كان عليها بيلجاني ( بنفسجي ) 

محمد : 

الام : وي ؟

محمد : ما ابغيها 

الام : وانت شفتها جان تقول ما تبيغها ؟ 

محمد : اي شفتها كريهه 

الام : لالالا واجد جميله ومؤدبه 

محمد : انا عاد ما يهمني 

فاطمه : اييييييي ام البنفسجي هذي حليوه اعرفها 

الام : ايي هاكي حتى اختك تقوول 

محمد : لو العالم كل يقول نفس الشي انا عندي كريهه ,, هو انا الي بخطب لو انتون افففففففف يلا مع السلامه باروح الى الربع 

الام : 

فاطمه : الله يسلمك 

راح محمد يتصل الى زينب 

محمد : زينب 

زينب : هلااااا 

محمد : امي تبغي تخطي ليي 

زينب : بتخطب لك من ؟

محمد: تقوول وحده في الحفله عليها بنفسجي 

زينب : اييييييييي هي اكيد بنت خالتي ندى 

محمد: لا تصيحين انا قلت ليها ما بخطب 

زينب: بس اخاف تغصبك 

محمد : جي انا بنيه تغصبني ,,, انا رجال عند كلمتي 

زينب : كفوووو ,, بس هي ندى الكريهه الحين ما بحاجيها 

محمد : هي ويش يهمها بلا شلخ هي بنت خالتش 

زينب : عجل يبغونها تاخذك مني 

محمد : اشوى عندي من يحبني 

زينب : ويش اسويي في قلبي مووو ملكي 

محمد : ههههههههههه لو تنطبق السما على الارض ما باخذ غيرش 

زينب : 

محمد : حبيت اقول لش ترى الشقه جهزت بس باااقي اشتغل 

زينب : كل يووم بستدعي لك تحصل شغل زين

محمد : دعواتش ,, بس ابويي بيخطب ليي يعني 

زينب : صدق عجل ويش تحارس 

محمد: صبري تو الناس ,, خليني اوقف على رجوولي 

زينب : اونت واقف على ايدك ؟ 

محمد : هههههههههههه قصدي احصل شغل 

زينب: ادري بس امزح 

محمد : يلا باااي ,, بقووم وي الربع نلعب 

زينب : تلعبون كوره ؟ 

محمد : لالا كوره في هل الحر 

زينب : عجل وي 

محمد : نقعد نلعب بلي ستيشين فن 

زينب : اييييييييي كشخه كل العبها 

محمد : صدق 

زينب : يلا اخليك باااااااي

محمد : باااااااااااااي 







قررت احط لكم حلقتين


:: الحلــــــــــــ 11ـــــــــقة ::


قعدت زينب يوم ثاني من النوم و ما سمعت الا فوضى صوب باب حجرتها 

ما طلعت الا الجهال كلهم متجمعين صوب الباب يلعبوون 

زينب تقول في قلبها : بــــــــــل ,, الحين ما بسلم منهم 

قعدت تسألهم : لويش جايين صوب هل الحجره بذات عشان تقعدووني من نووومي ؟ 

الجهال : 

زينب : وين امهاتكم ؟ 

واحد من الجهال : في الحجره 

زينب : يلا يا حبايبي كل واحد يرووح الى امــــــــه وفكوونا من ههدرتكم 

مريم : ويش صاير تتناقشين وي الجهالوو نقاااااشااات 

زينب : انتين ويش عليش ؟ ام النووم تنامين وتقعدين مو اني ما نام الا متى ويقعدوووني هل الجهال 

مريم : هههههه هذيلين امهاتهم جايين يباركوون 

زينب : و اني ويش يهمني ؟ ما انام على حساب امهاتهم جايين يباركوون ؟ 

مريم : لا تصرخين الحين بيسمعوونش 

زينب : في الطقاق خلهم يسمعوون يجيبون جهالهم ولا يعرفوون يخلونهم يقعدون في مكانهم 

قاموا الجهال كلهم ويقولون : مااااااااااامااااااااا اهيء اهيء 

زينب : والله بلوى اففففففف

مريم : زين جذي صيحتين الجهال 

زينب : اووو فكينا والي يرحم والديش وسكرت الباب في وجهها 

راحت زينب تتصل الى محمد 

محمد : هلااااااااا شخبارش 

زينب : هلاااا حمووود 

محمد : قامو يدلعوون اسمي بعد 

زينب : هههههههه شخبارك 

محمد : تماااااام ,,, شكلش توش قاعده من النومه 

زينب : ويش دراك ؟ 

محمد : ههههههههههههه صوتش 

زينب : صدق ؟ عجل بااي باقوم عقب شوي بتصل لك 

محمد : تعالي ,, لويش 

زينب : عشان تسمع صوتي حليو مو كريه 

محمد : ههههههههههه انزين ههههههههه عليش سوالف 

زينب : باااي 

محمد : باااااااااي 

سكر محمد التلفووون الا بقبلت امه 

الام : محمد

محمد : هلاا اماه 

الام : ابغي اسولف وياك 

محمد: عسى ما شر ؟

الام : لا بس يعني انت الحين كبرت و

محمد : لا تكملين 

الام : ويش فيك 

محمد: تبغيني اخطب مو جذي 

الام : علييييييك نوور يا حبيبي ههههههههه عندك الحاسه السادسه 

محمد : بس انا ما ابغي اخطب الحين خصوصا ان انا للحين ما حصلت ليي شغل 

الام : ابووك بيخطب لك لين ما تشتغل 

محمد : انتون ويش عاجلنكم على خطوبتي 

الام : يوووو والشقه الي بانينها ابووك فوووق الى من يا حظي ؟؟. اني ما قلت لك تخطب الا يوم جهزت هكي 

محمد : انا ما ابغي اخطب الحين لكن 

دخلت فااطمه : ويش صاير ؟

الام : قوومي يا حبيبتي سويي ليي عصير

فاطمه : قولو ما تبغووني اسمع احسن بس باسويي عصير 

الام : عفيا عليش 

محمد : اماااه ارجووش مو لازم تغصبووني 

الام : ما بنعصبك ولا شي هدحنا محصلين لك خوووووش بنيه 

محمد: 

الام : بسم الله عليك الا انزهقت 

محمد : لا لا اماه بس يعني من هي البنيه ؟ 

الام : شايفينها في عرس عمك 

محمد : صدق ؟ 

الام : اييييي 

محمد : كان عليها فستان اي لوون ؟ 

الام : يؤ وانت ويش يهمك عليها اي فستان ههههههههه 

محمد : هههههههه لا بس سؤال 

الام : كان عليها بيلجاني ( بنفسجي ) 

محمد : 

الام : وي ؟

محمد : ما ابغيها 

الام : وانت شفتها جان تقول ما تبيغها ؟ 

محمد : اي شفتها كريهه 

الام : لالالا واجد جميله ومؤدبه 

محمد : انا عاد ما يهمني 

فاطمه : اييييييي ام البنفسجي هذي حليوه اعرفها 

الام : ايي هاكي حتى اختك تقوول 

محمد : لو العالم كل يقول نفس الشي انا عندي كريهه ,, هو انا الي بخطب لو انتون افففففففف يلا مع السلامه باروح الى الربع 

الام : 

فاطمه : الله يسلمك 

راح محمد يتصل الى زينب 

محمد : زينب 

زينب : هلااااا 

محمد : امي تبغي تخطي ليي 

زينب : بتخطب لك من ؟

محمد: تقوول وحده في الحفله عليها بنفسجي 

زينب : اييييييييي هي اكيد بنت خالتي ندى 

محمد: لا تصيحين انا قلت ليها ما بخطب 

زينب: بس اخاف تغصبك 

محمد : جي انا بنيه تغصبني ,,, انا رجال عند كلمتي 

زينب : كفوووو ,, بس هي ندى الكريهه الحين ما بحاجيها 

محمد : هي ويش يهمها بلا شلخ هي بنت خالتش 

زينب : عجل يبغونها تاخذك مني 

محمد : اشوى عندي من يحبني 

زينب : ويش اسويي في قلبي مووو ملكي 

محمد : ههههههههههه لو تنطبق السما على الارض ما باخذ غيرش 

زينب : 

محمد : حبيت اقول لش ترى الشقه جهزت بس باااقي اشتغل 

زينب : كل يووم بستدعي لك تحصل شغل زين

محمد : دعواتش ,, بس ابويي بيخطب ليي يعني 

زينب : صدق عجل ويش تحارس 

محمد: صبري تو الناس ,, خليني اوقف على رجوولي 

زينب : اونت واقف على ايدك ؟ 

محمد : هههههههههههه قصدي احصل شغل 

زينب: ادري بس امزح 

محمد : يلا باااي ,, بقووم وي الربع نلعب 

زينب : تلعبون كوره ؟ 

محمد : لالا كوره في هل الحر 

زينب : عجل وي 

محمد : نقعد نلعب بلي ستيشين فن 

زينب : اييييييييي كشخه كل العبها 

محمد : صدق 

زينب : يلا اخليك باااااااي

محمد : باااااااااااااي 



*






*:: الحلقــــــــــ 12 ـــــــــه :: 

عقب ما سكروا التلفووون راحت زينب الصاله الا اخوها جاي من الشغل وعنده جريده 

زينب : علي عطني الجريده 

علي : هاااش 

اخذت زينب الجريده و على طوول ودت على صفحة الابراااج 

راحت تقرأ برج محمد ( السرطان ) وشافت مكتوووب فيه ان هناك علاقه حميمه تربطك ببرج العذراء ( برج ندى بنت خالتها ) 

زينب : اكيد هو يجدب عليي وخطوووبها له 

و على طووووووول راحت تركض حجرتها عشان تتصل الى محمد 

علي : هذي ويش فيها استجنت ؟ 

اتصلت زينب الى محمد 

محمد : هلااااااا ,, هلا بالورد و الفل والياسمين 

زينب : 

محمد : ويش فيش زنوووب تصيحين ؟ ويش صاير ؟ 

زينب : انت خلااص بتخطب ندى بنت خالتي ؟ 

محمد : لالالالالالا من قال 

زينب : اتجذب ادري عنك 

محمد : ليش يعني ؟ ويش صاير ممكن تخبريني 

زينب : قريت برجك الهووو يقوول في علاقه حميمه بينك وبين برج العذرااء وبرج العذراء برج ندى بنت خالتي اهييييييييء 

محمد : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههه يا علي بامووت من الضحك 

زينب : 

محمد: انتين ما همش الا ندى ,,,, اصلا ندى كريهه ويش فيها من حلاوه 

زينب : ايييييييي , عليي ؟ ادري عنك انت يمكن بتخطبها و اني ما ادري 

محمد : زينب بتقتليني من الضحك على سوالفش ,, انا ما احب الا وحده في هل الكوووووووون ما احبش الا انتين يا خلف طوايف اهلي كلهم 

زينب : عجل ويش اقدر اعتبر الكلام الموجود في البرج 

محمد : اعتبريه علاقه شلخهم 

زينب :ههههههههههههه 

محمد : عجل انتين الحين ما تطيقين بنت خالتش 

زينب : اسكت لو اشوفها قدامي لوبيدي اضربها على مخها 

محمد: عسى ربي لا يحرمني منش ,, بس لا تضربينها 

زينب : هاا اشوفك تدافع عنها خلاااص لا تحاول انت اصلا تحبها 

محمد : لالالا بس اقوول يعني ما ابغي انا افرق بينش وبينها لان لو ويش يصير ما باخذش الا انتين فما يحتاج ما تشتهيتنها 

زينب : ويش اسويي من سمعت خبر امك الشين قمت ما اطيقها ولا اشتهي اسمع حتى طاريها 

محمد : انا ويش عليي من امي ,, جي على كيفها 

زينب : 

محمد : المهم انتين لا تحطين في خاطرش وانا لو ادري ما قلت لش عشان لا تزعلين ,,, كل شي ولا زعل الغاليه 

زينب : 

محمد : هكي امي جايه اكيد تبغي تقنعني عليها

زينب : ما عليك منها 

محمد : ههههههههههههههههههه زينب هي امي لا تصرخين عليها 

زينب : اوووه ههههههه نسيت بس ما عليك منها 

وقطعوا التلفوون 


الام : محمد 

محمد : هلا اماه 

الام: ويش فيك ؟؟ انت لويش ما تبغي تخطب البنيه ؟ هي ويش فيها ؟ 

محمد : ما فيها شي بس انا ما ابغيها لانها ما تناسبني 

الام : انت اصلا شكلك مو مال زواج ,, مال سهر و لعب في نصاص الليالي

محمد : 

راحت ام محمد وهي تشتكي منه 

خحلنا نرجع لبيت زينب ,, هناك قايمه الوقعه بين زينب وساره 

ساره : ما فيي نبغي نسافر ايران احلى 

زينب : احنا كلنا نبغي نرووح سوريا بس انتين معارضه وثانيا ايران اغلى بعد واحنا ما نقدر

الام : ساره انتين علمي بش تحبين سوريا ويش الي قلب بش 

ساره : لان خطيبي واهله برووحوون هناك واني ابغي اروووح 

الام : هههههههه عشان جذي يعني ,, ما عليه حبيبتي بنعطيش بيزات لش عشان تروحين وي اهل خطيبش 

سااره : يصيير؟ 

الام : انتين اسألي خطيبش و شوووفي 

ساره : عجل بقووم اسأله 

زينب : بتمووت عليه 

الام : هههههههههه عجل ويش تبغينها 

زينب في قلبها : من حقها مشكل عليي هداني بامووووت في حموودي 

الام : خلاااص يا ولد عمييي قررنا نرووح سوريا بس بتك ساره بتروح وي بيت عمها 

الابو: جي من بيت اخواني بروحون ايران ؟ 

الام : هههههههههههههههههههه قصدي عمها ابو رجلها 

الابو :هههههههههه اهااا ,,, اوكي حصل خيررر 

ساره : امااااااااه هكم رضوا ارووح وياهم 

الام : صدق الحمد لله 

زينب : 

ساره : الااااااااااااي كشخه 

الام : عساش السعاده لهدرجه مستانسه 

ساره : اكيييييييد 

الابو : 

مريم: اني بعد ابغي ارووح ايران 

زينب : انتين عاد لازم معارضه 

الام : يلاا ما فييي 

مريم : انزين عاادي ارووح وي ساره اختي 

الام : يلا مناك ,, بكبرها فشيله نضيق عيلهم , زين منهم بتحملوون بساره اختش 

مريم : اني خاطري ارووح ايران 

الابووو: ان شاء الله سنة الجايه نرووح كلنا 

زينب في قلبها : سنة الجايه اني من زمان انخطبت 

مريم : اذا جت سنة الجايه ولا رحنا ايران ما فيي سفر 

علي : مريم احترمي شوي 

مريم : اهيء 

الام : وي على افادي كلكم عليها تعالي 

وقعدوا يتناقشوون في اموور السفر و جذي 

اراكم في الحلقه القادمه من يوميات محمد و زينب* 








*و في وقت ماكانوا يتناقشون عن موضوع السفر 

الابو : انتوون تبوون تروحون سوريا على حسابكم او في حمله ؟ 

الام : لالالا نبغي في حمله ما نقدر على حسابنا 

الابو: اوكي عجل تبغون في اي حمله 

الام : حملة كذا كذا 

و في اثناء ما الام والابو يتناقشوون راحت زينب تتصل الى محمد 

محمد : هلااااااا

زينب : هلاا ,, ما تدري 

محمد : لا ويش صاير 

زينب : بنسافر سوريــــــــــــا 

محمد : حلفـــــــــي 

زينب : ويش فيك مستغرب ؟ 

محمد : لان احنا بعد بنسافر سوريا 

زينب : صدق يا علييييييي ,,, بتروحون في اي حمله ؟ 

محمد : حملة كذا كذا 

زينب : صدق تاريخ جم ؟

محمد : 3 / 8 بنمشي 

زينب : بجم ؟

محمد : 120 دينار من3 /8 الى 25 / 8 

زينب : عجل باقول الى امي عشان نروح الحمله الي انتون فيها 

محمد : صدق يلااا عفياا روحي قولي ليها 

زينب : اوكي باااي 

و راحت تركض الى زينب الى امها 

زينب : اماه اماه 

الام : ويش ؟ 

زينب : نبغي نرووح في حملة كذا كذا لان هذي الحمله خووووش حمله 

الام : صدق ؟ و بجم 

زينب : 120 دينار للنفر 

الام : والله هل السعر زين لحضه باقووول الى ابووش

زينب في قلبها : يا ربي ابويي يوافق 

الابو : زينب تعالي 

زينب : نعم 

الابو : من الي قايل لش عن هل الحمله ؟ 

زينب : رفيقتي تقول

الابو : زين عجل خلها تعطيش تلفوون الحمله عشان نحجز 

زينب: صدق الحين اقول ليها 

راحت تدق على محمد 

زينب : الوو محمد عطني تلفوون الحمله بنحجز 

محمد : يااااااااااي كششششششخه صبري باجيب الرقم 

زينب : انزين 

محمد : هاش سجلي عندش .......

زينب : شكرااا باروح اعطيه ابويييي بااي 

محمد : بااي

زينب : ابويي هاك هذا الرقم 

اتصل الابو وحجز بس للاسف كان ما فيي الا 4 كراسي 

الابو سكر التلفوون 

الام : ييووو ما في الا ليي ولك والى بناتك وعلي ؟ 

الابو : هو علي بجي ؟

زينب : لا هو ما اخذ اجازه 

الابو : اذا جا بنقول له 

زينب : ما يحتاج تحارس اني بتصل له 

الابو : ما يحتاج انا بتصل 

علي : هلا ابويي

الابو : انت اخذت اجازه عشان تسافر ويانا 

علي : لالا اخذت اجازه من زمان

الابو : يعني ما بتجي ويانا سوريا ؟ 

علي : لا بقعد في البيت 

الابو : انزين مع السلامه 

زينب في قلبها : اشوى الحمد لله عشان لا ينچفوون 

الام : عجل حصل خير روح اتصل ليهم و خلهم يحجزون لينا 

و هم قاعدين يتكلموون الا بدخلة خالتهم وبنت خالتهم ندى

زينب في قلبها: هي ويش عندها جايه بيتنا بعد 

ندى : هلا زنووووووب 

زينب : هلا 

ندى : شخبارش ان شاء الله زينه 

زينب : زينه 

ندى : ويش فيش حبيبتي زنووووب ؟ ليش متضايقه ؟ 

زينب : والله عاد كيفي في شي يسمووونه مزاج و اني مزاجي متعكر خلاااااص؟ 

ندى : اهاا

زينب : اي طلب ؟ 

ندى : يوووووو اني جايه هني على حسابش اقعد وياش تقولين ليي اي طلب ؟ 

زينب : ممكن سؤال ؟ 

ندى : تفضلي 

زينب : انتين ترضين اذا عندش شي مستانسه به تالي اني اجي واخذه ؟ 

ندى : ويش صاير ويش الي عندش واخذته ؟

زينب : اني سألت سؤال جاوبي

ندى: اكيد ما ارضى 

زينب : خلاااص وشهد شاهد من اهله لو من صوبش عادي واحنا حرام 

ندى: زينب ويش فيش عليي؟ اني ويش مسويه لش ؟ 

زينب : ما سويتين شي ,, بس حبيت اقول لش لو بس تفكرين تفكيييييير انش تاخذين شي غالي عندي راح تندمين فاهمه 

ندى : اني مو فاهمه شي لحد الحين 

زينب : والله عاد فهمتين لو لا في الطقاق 

ندى : انتين الضاهر استجنيتين 

زينب : ما اسمح لش تقولين ليي مجنونه 

ندى: اووووووو خلاااص اماه قومي نروح البيت 

الخاله : يووو ويش صاير ؟

ندى : شوفي بنت اختش من جيت ما شفتها الا تتهاوش ويايي بدون سبب 

الخاله : ويش صاير يا زينب ليش تتهاوشين وي بنت خالتش ؟ 

زينب : والله عاد ما اعرف اعيد الكلام 

الام : يوو زينب استحي هذي خالتش 

ندى : اوو اماه اني ترى بارووح 

الخاله : مع السلامه يا اختي باروح وياها البيت اشوف ويش فيها وبتصل لش بعدين 

الام : ان شاء الله روحي ليها هكي تركض 

الخاله : مع السلامه 

الام : الله يسلمش

زينب : 

الام: انتين ويش عندش وياها ؟ حتى بنت خالتش الطيبه تتهاوشين ؟ 

زينب : هذا مجرد تهديد .. للحين ما شافت شي 

الام :يووووووووو ويش صاير شكلها السالفه مره كبيره 

زينب : والله عاد خلها تعرف من اني ,, اني زنوووب مو اي وحده 

الام : حسبي الله عليش ,, ما ادري ويش تحت راسش 

زينب : تحت راسي سعادتي و كل واحد ويبغي سعادته والله اني غلطانه 

الام : بتشوفين ان ما قلت الى ابوش واخووش هذا مو وجهي طايحة حظ 

زينب : قوولي 

****************************** ***

اراكم في الحلقه القادمه ,,, و الحلقات ما اقدر اسويهم اطول من جذي* 





انا ترى كثرت من الاجزا علشان المدارس بس انشالله ماتجي المدرسة الى كل خلصت باي

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ههههههههههههه*
*عدل عدل وناسه*
*كمل بعد ترى اني جاني فضول واجد*
*مشكور اخوي*

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وكمل

----------


## نور الهدى

مشكور فيلسوف 

بس تكفى كمل 

القصة حلوة 


ام محمد

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*لما يادن لنا فيلسوف نحطها بنحطها* 
*ولا بطول عليكم* 
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## فيلسوف

اسمحوووو :sad2: 
  لي شباب
 خلاص 
ماقدر 
اكمل
 بشووف
 ليكم طريقه
 وبمشي من المنتدى هاذا  :sad2:

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

ليش بالله كملها احسن لك

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلمووووووووو علي الفصة

وشوف ذي الحركات نعرفها تخلينا علي عصابنا 

كملها اوكي

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## فيلسوف

بو فيصل عارفني خخ بكمله وامري الى الله

----------


## فيلسوف

انا قمت من السرير علشان اكمل لكم الموضوع يمكن بعدين ماكتبه لني مريض هاليومين

****************************** *** 
الحلـــــــــــقـــ13 ــــــــــه 

عقب ما هددت الام زينب صارت زينب شوي خايفه 

زينب في قلبها : يووو جان مو تقول ليهم ويجوون يتسألون فيي ويسحبون مني كلام 

الا داخل علي جاي من الشغل 

علي : زينب قومي جيبي ليي ماي بامووت من العطش 

زينب : 

علي: زنبووووو 

زينب : هاااااا ويش؟ 

علي : جيبي ليي ماي 

زينب : انزين 

الام : علي ,, لو تشووف ويش سوت اختك في بنت خالتك ويش تقوول 

علي : ويش مسويه فيها بعد 

الام : مسكينه بنت خالتك جايه بيتنا عشانها ما شافتها الي تهاوشها 

علي : الحين بتشووف اذا جابت الماي 

زينب : هاك 

علي : ويش مسويه في بنت خالتي ندى ؟ 

زينب : ها اشوفك تدافع عنها انت بعد 

علي : و ويش فيها لو دافعت عنها ابغي اعرف السالفه 

زينب : سالفه ما لك خص فيها زيييييين ؟ 

علي : لا الضاهر انتين تبغين جم طراق يعدل لش شكلش 

زينب : انتون ويش يخصكم مني اوووووووف اهيء اهيء 

و دخلت الباب وسكرته 

الام : اني ما ادري ويش فيها مستخفه من قبل هي مي جذي 

علي : من تخرجت وقعدت في البيت خرفت 

ساره : كل جذي حتى اني يوم اتخرج ولا ادخل الجامعه ورفقاني كلهم دخلوا الا اني صار ليي جذي بعدين عقلت 

علي : لا انتين اشوى منها يتراوى ليي 

ساره : 

الام : يعني ويش نسوي فيها على حساب ما دخلت الجامعه تقوم تصير لينا بلوى ,, ولا احد من اولادي دخل جامعه هذا حظي وياكم 

علي : اماه لا تزعلين انا باوديها معهد تدرس فيه عشان لا تأذينه 

الام : ويش فايدته ؟ هدحنا بنسافر عقب سبوووع تقريبا 

علي : ايي صدق نسيت 

ساره : اني الحين بدخل وياها بشوف ويش سالفتها .... زينب افتحي الباب شوي 

زينب : ماني انتون اصلا ما تحبوني وتحبون ندى اكثر مني 

ساره : من قال 

زينب : ما احد بس من حركاتكم تحبونها و تدافعون عنها ,, و قولي الى علي اذا يحبها خله يعرس عليها ويفكنا 

ساره : 

زينب : اي تضحكون عليي شايفيني اركوووز 

علي : تضحك زينب ههههههههههههه 

زينب : روح انت مناك ,, ادري عنك تحبها ها 

علي : اي بنت خالتي ويش فيها لو حبيتها 

زينب : اي روح اخطبها تصلح لك 

الام : جان زين هاكي ويش حلاوتها مؤدبه 

علي : اماه انتين صدقتينها يعني,,, هي الا جاهله 

زينب : طل في ويهك جاهله اني بكمل العشرين و تقول جاهله 

علي : كل ما كبرتين بتظلين جاهله 

زينب : لا تخليني اروح اكسر اغراضك ها ,,,, انتون تبغون تقتلوني ؟ 

الام : بسم الله عليش يا خلف جبدي من قال هل الكلام 

زينب : لو ما تبغون هل الشي ما سويتون ليي هل الحركات 

الام : انزين انتين بطلي الباب 

زينب : نعم ؟ ويش تبغين ؟ 

الام : حبيبتي تعالي اول مره اشوفش تصحين جذي 

وقامت الام وشبقتها 

مريم : 

ساره : 

علي : 

عقب ما سكتت زينب و كل شي 

راحت زينب غرفتها تتصل الى محمد 

محمد : هلااااااااااااا 

زينب : هلاا 

محمد : شخبارش 

زينب : مو زينه زفت 

محمد: افااااااا ,, ليش ؟ من مزعلنش ؟ 

زينب : تهاوشت وي ندى بنت خالتي 

محمد : ليش ؟ 

زينب : اهددها 

محمد : انتين مجنونه ؟ 

زينب : حتى انت تقول عني مجنونه ..... اييييييي اني مجنونه 

محمد : 

زينب : اصلا انتون ما تحبوني كلكم 

محمد : من قال هل الكلام ؟ انتين بس الله يهداش هي ما تدري ويش صاير وقمتين هاوشتينها 

زينب : ما قدرت اكتم الكلام في داخلي رحت وقلته ليها 

محمد : بس خلاص لا تصيحين اضحكي تضحك لش الدنيا 

زينب : ما ليي خلق اضحك 

محمد : افاااا ما ليي خاطر عندش 

زينب : اووكي عشانك بس هذاني ابتسمت 

محمد : بعد عمري المطيعه 

زينب : 

محمد : انتين لا تصيرين عصبيه واجد حاولي كل تكونين ريلاكس اوكي ؟ 

زينب :شلوون 

محمد : يعني كل كوني هادئه ولا تتهاوشين وي خواتش واخوانش علشااني بس 

زينب: بحاول بس اهم شي ما ينكسر خاطرك 

محمد : يااااااااا بعـــــــــــــــد عـــــــــــــمري 

زينب : 

محمد : طيــــــــبه و قمـــــــــــــر 

زينب : بس اني استحي 

محمد :ههههههههههههههه زين ..... ويش اخبار السفر وياكم ؟ 

زينب: اييييييييي بنرووح وياكم في حمله و في باص بعد 

محمد : صدق كشخه ,,,, يتراوى ليي بتصير احلى سفره 

زينب : اي اني بعد اقووول 

وقعدوا يسولفووون عن الي بصير في السفر <<< متفرغين

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقة 14

يوم ثاني قعدت زنبوو من النوم الساعه 3 

ما قعدت الا تسمع صوت خالتها تتكلم وي امها 

الخاله : اني سألتها قالت انها ما سوت فيها شي من جت قامت تهاوشها 

الام : هل الحاله عجل بنتي استخفت ,, سامحيني يا اختي ترى هي ما تحشم احد 

زينب : لا والله قاعدين تحشوون فيني ها ومن اقرب الناس ليي 

الام : احنا ما تكلمان عليش بس نقول ويش السبب الي خلاش تتهاوشين وي ندى ؟ 

زينب ذكرت كلام محمد انها تصير هاديه وريلاكس ولا تتهاوش : انزين خلاص الحين انتهت السالفه 

الام : 

الخاله : لا شوتي في الناس و تالي قولي انتهت السالفه 

زينب: بعد عمري خالتي ادري عنش مستحرقه عشان ندى بنتش وقولي ليها تسامحني 

الام : 

الخاله : زين يا بنتي بس لا تعودينها 

زينب : ان شاء الله 

استجنت الام وقعدت تقول : الي هداش يهدينا 

زينب: ان شاء الله جميع 

راحت زينب تتغذى وعقب ما تغذت 

رحت تتصل الى محمد 

زينب : محمد 

محمد : عاش من سمع هل الصوووت 

زينب : عاشت ايامك 

محمد : ها شعندش 

زينب : لا بس متملله و جيت اكلمك 

محمد : على العين والراس ,, بس لحضه ببند التلفزيوون 

زينب : اوكي 

محمد : هلا قولي 

زينب : هههههههههه انت مو نصحتني نصيحه 

محمد : اي 

زينب : طبقتها 

محمد: يا بعد جبدتي ,, صدق مطيعه و مزيونه 

زينب : و كل باطبقها بعد 

محمد : ان شاء الله على طول ,, عشان اذا تقدمت لش ما يقولون انتين جاهله 

زينب : اي ويعاملوني معاملة كبيره 

محمد : ايييييييي 

زينب : 

محمد : كل ما تكبر تحلى تصير احلى واحلى 

زينب : ههههههههههههههههههه تغني عليي ؟ 

محمد : ايي اذا ما اغني عليش على من اغني ؟ 

زينب : شوفوا حبيبي شوفوا يا محلاه 

محمد : تغنين عليي ؟ 

زينب : شوفوا عيونه شعره و لونه 

محمد : هذا كله عليي ؟ 

زينب : اييي واكثر 

محمد : الله ,, يا سلام على الجمال 

زينب : 

محمد : انا ابغي بسرعه يجي هذك اليوم الي نركب فيه الباص ونمشي 

زينب : اييي ان شاء الله شقتكم صوب شقتنا 

محمد : ان شااااااااء الله ياااا رب چاان فلله 

زينب : باقي 5 ايام ... وااااااااجد ما نقدر نتحمل 

محمد : انا اذا رحت بتشري لش هديه 

زينب : اني بعد 

محمد : ويش تبغين اشتري لش من هناك ؟ 

زينب : امممم كل شي من عندك حلوو 

محمد : لا انتين آمري 

زينب : ما يآمر عليك عدو ,,, ما ادري الهديه ما يطلبوون فيها 

محمد : اوكي عجل باخذ لش هديه كشخه 

زينب : اني باخذ لك هدايا مو هديه ,, وكل هذا ما يعبر عن محبتي لك 

محمد : مشكووره يا الغاليه ,, عجحل انا بعد باخذ لش هدايا واجد تستاهلين اكثر 

زينب : 

محمد : اقووول 

زينب : هلا 

محمد : ويش صار وي سالفة ندى ؟ 

زينب : تأسفت ليها 

محمد : عفيا على القمر ,, تعجبيني 

زينب : 

محمد: يلا الحين انا بقووم 

زينب : وين ؟ 

محمد: هههههههههههه خلاص بقعد كل شي ولا زعلش 

زينب : انزين ,, ويش اخبارك وي الشغل حصلت لقك وظيفه .؟ 

محمد : انتين تدعين ليي . ؟ 

زينب : ايي ادعي في كل صلاه ربي يوفقك وتحصل شغل 

محمد : ان شاء الله يا ربي ,, ربي يسمع من دعائش 

زينب: ان شاء الله ,,, اسمع 

محمد : هلا 

زينب : ممكن سؤال ؟ 

محمد : تفضلي 

زينب : انت ويش رايك فيي ؟ 

محمد : احلــــــــــــى من القمــــــــر 

زينب : 

محمد : صدق ,, بشيل القمر وبحطش مكانه 

زينب : يلا عااد لا تبالغ 

محمد : هههههههههههه 

زينب : بااااااااااااااااي ابغي اقعد معااك بس امي تناديني 

محمد : اهاا عجل روحي ليها ولا تصارخين عليها وصيري طيبه و ريلاكس 

زينب : اووكي 


طلعت زينب الى امها 


الام : ويش قاعده تسوين في الحجره اطق علي الباب و انتين ساكته عني 

زينب : قاعده اعدل كبتي 

الام : اهاا ,, تغذيتين ؟ 

زينب : اي الحمد لله اتغذيت ,, تسلم ايدش اماه على هل الغذى السنع 

الام : بالعافيه 

زينب : 

الام : يلا امشي ويايي نرووح بيت ام سلمان لان اختش مريم هناك وي بتها 

زينب : وين ساره ؟ 

الام : اليوم معزومه في بيت خطيبها 

زينب : اها 

الام: يلا البسي عباتش وتعالي 

زينب : ان شاء الله 

راحت زينب مع امها بيت ام سلمان وهناك عادة تتجمع النسوان في المجلس كل يوم عشان السوالف وال 

دخلت زينب الا هناك كل نسوان و جهال ما في احد قدها بس ويش تسوي المسكينه ما تبغي تكسر خاطر محمد 

الام : شحوالكم يا جماعه 

النسوان : حياش الله ام علي تفضلي 

الام : زاد فضلكم ... زينب حبيبتي تعالي قعدي هني 

زينب : ان شاء الله 

و من ضمن السوالف الي يسولفونها النسوان 

سالفة بنيه تحب صبي تالي قام قص عليها و خرب سمعتها 

الام : اني الحمد لله بناتي مو من هل النووع ,, الله يستر علينا وعلى الجميع 

ام حسن : ايي ,, ما شاء الله على بتش حليوه هكي و مؤديه الله يخليها لش 

زينب في قلبها : اني عرف محمد عدل مستحيل يسويي جذي 

وحده من النسوان : ولا مساكين هل البنات يصدقون كل جلمه تنقال ليهم ويحسبون الصبي يحبهم 

زينب في قلبها : لالالالالالالالا مستحيل محمد يجذب عليي ,, هو غير عن الصبيان هو طيب ويحبني 

ام عباس : الله يكفينا من كل سوووء ,و لو البنات ما يعطونهم وجه احسن ليهم ,, يحارسون لين ما يوقع الفاس في الراس 

زينب : 

الام : يوو ويش فيش زنووب 

زينب : لا ولا شي بس ابغي ارووح البيت 

ام حسن : ويش فيش يا حبيبتي ؟ 

زينب : ولا شي ,, اماه ابغي اروح البيت اتمللت 

الام : انزين روحي حبيبتي بس اتحملي عن الشارع 

زينب : انزين مع السلامه 

راحت زينب البيت وهي تصيح 

ام حسن : الضاهر بنتش مو متعوده تقعد وي النسوان 

الام : ايييي 

وصلت زينب البيت و راحت تتصل الى محمد 

زينب: الوو 

محمد : هلااااااا الا رجعتين 

زينب : لان سمعت كلام ضايقني 

محمد : ويش الكلام الي ضايقش ؟ تكلمي 

زينب : قعدوا يسولفون عن البنات لي يكلمون الصبيان 

محمد: و اكيد قالوا ان البنات الي جذي ينقص عليهم مو ؟؟ 

زينب : ايييييييي اهيء اهيء 

محمد : انتين كل شي وصحتين عليه 

زينب : لاني خفت 

محمد : انتين للحين شاكه فيني انا توقعتش واثقه فيني ,, و واثقه من حبي لش 

زينب : بس ناس واجد قصوا عليهم صبيان 

محمد : اي في صبيان بس انا غير انا قصدي شريف 

زينب : شسوي واحد يخرب على الف .. الصبيان ما ينوثق فيهم 

محمد : بس مو كلهم 

زينب : انزين اني اسفه 

محمد : عادي بس لا تحاتين واجد ولا تشكين 

زينب : ان شاء الله 

محمد : لا تحزنين ,, اضحكي 

زينب : يوم قالو الكلام دار راسي و قلت مستحيل حمودي يسويي جذي 

محمد : ,, هههههههههه اضحكي الحين 

زينب : ضحكت 

محمد : و الى الابد 

زينب : لو ما انت في هل الدنيا جان اموووووت 

محمد : بسم الله عليش من المووت ,, عساني انا ولا نتين 

زينب : لالالالا عسى عيني ما تبجيك 

محمد : هههههههه مره ثانيه لا تصيحين واجد يا الصيووحه 

زينب : هههههههههه ويش اسويي ,, الحب يجبرني ,,,, يلا باااي شكلها امي جت تسألني ويش فيني 

محمد : دبري لش جم شلخه 

زينب : اكيد 

و سكرت التلفون 


الام : زينب 

زينب : هلا 

الام : ويش فيش طلعتين وانتين تصيحين 

زينب : لان ذكرت الفلم وقلت لازم اروح اطالعه 

الام : عاد فلم يخليش تصيحين 

زينب : لاني احارسه و اخاف تمنعيني اني ارجع 

الام : تدرين ان النسوان الي هناك شاكيين فيش ,,, فشلتيني 

زينب : سامحيني 
الام : مره ثانيه لا تعودينها تحرجيني قدامهم 

زينب : ان شا ء الله

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلـــــــقة 15

يوم ثاني بدوا الناس يجون بيت زينب يقلدونهم الدعاء والزياره 

وهي زينب ما تشتهي الفوضه في بيتهم ,, عاد تعرفون يجون النسوان وي جهالهم وحاله 

زينب : يا ربي متى نخلص من هل السالفه ونسافر و نفتك 

مريم : بالعكس كشخه اذا يجون الناس 

زينب : انتين كل شي عندش كشخه عاد 

ساره : زينب ,, جيبي قدوع للناس اني ابغي اقعد وي رفقاني 

زينب : انزين 

و راحت زينب تحط القدوووع وما انتبهت الا ام محمد وي خواته الثنتين مقعدين راحت بدون شعور و ودت القدوع صوبهم <<هبله 

ساره في قلبها : هبله زينب اقول ليها جيبي القدوع لرفقاني راحت ودته ليهم 

و زينب لابسه احسن ما عندها من ثياب وقاعده صوب امها وتسوي روحها كشخه و تسولف و تناقش 

الام : ام محمد ,, انتون بعد بتسافرون مو ؟ 

ام محمد : اي له ,, بنروح سوريا عقب اربعة ايام انتون بعد ؟ 

الام : ايييي لا يكون انتون ويانا 

ام محمد : احنا في حملة كذاكذا 

الام: يوو احنا بعد ,, طلعتون ويانا واني ما ادري 

ام محمد : ايي انتون بتسافرون كلكم ؟ 

الام : اييي كلنا بس بنتي ساره بتسافر ايران وي بيت خطيبها و ولدي علي ما اخذ اجازه فبيقعد هني 

ام محمد : اييييي بروحه عاد 

الام : ايي ,, فشيله جايه ليي بيتنا تقلديني الدعاء واني ما اجي لش 

ام محمد : ههههههههه لا عادي اني كل جذي الناس ما يدرون ان اني بسافر واني طبيعتي بعد كل ساكته عاد ما احد يدري احنا بنسافر لو لا 

الام : ههههههههه عجل لازم باجر اجي لش 

ام محمد : حياش الله 

زينب نطت تتكلم وي فاطمه خت محمد : انتين بتروحين اي صف 

فاطمه : ثاني ثنوي و انتين ؟ 

زينب : اني متخرجه بس قاعده في البيت 

فاطمه : ما بتشتغلين ؟ 

زينب : تو الناس 

فاطمه :هههههههههههههه 

زينب تستهبل : انتين اكبر وحده في بيتكم ؟ 

فاطمه : لا لا عندي اخو اكبر مني عمره 20 

زينب : اهاا 

ام محمد : يلا بقووم ,,, قلدناكم الدعاء و الزياره 

الام : علينا الدعاء و على الله الاجابه .. قعدا ويش عاجلنكم تو الناس 

ام محمد : برروح ان شاء الله نشوفكم في السفر 

الام : ان شاء الله من غير تقديم على الله 

و زينب مستانسه وطايره من الفرحه على حساب عائلة محمد زينه وياهم 

و بيت محمد يطلعون وبدشة الخاله وبتها نــــــــــدى 

زينب : ولييييييي اكيد بيفتحون السالفه 

ندى : السلام 

زينب : عليكم السلام 

و قعدوا ,,, قامت زينب يوم شافت ندى ما تعطيها وجه ,, وبقومتها الا تلفونها يرن 

زينب : الوو 

ابرار : هلاا شخبارش شعلومش يا القاطعه ما تبينين 

زينب :هههههههه هلاااااااااا شخبارررش من زمان ما شفتش 

ابرار : ولا حتى على الخاطر 

زينب : سامحيني بش الظرووف يا اختي .... المهم شخبارش 

ابرار : تمام ,,, يقولون بتسافروون 

زينب : اي له بنسافر سوريا يوم الاربعاء 

ابرار : اهااا ,, عجل لازم اجي لش 

زينب : تعالي الحين عمري عاااد 

ابرار : ليش الحين بالذات ؟ 

زينب : عشان احر بنت خالتي ندى تحسبني بروح اراضيها 

ابرار : متهاوشين ؟ 

زينب : اي ولا تقولين ليي ويش السالفه لاني ما بقول انتين بس تعالي 

ابرار : اوكي الحين جايتنش 

و راحت زينب تجهز القدوووع ليه 

الا تلفونها ران 

محمد : هلووووووو ,, عرفت سوالفش وي اختي 

زينب : حشى حشى لا سلام لا كلام على طولل (( عرفت سوالفش وي اختي )) 

محمد : ههههههههههههههههههههههه انزين سلاااااام 

زينب : وعليكم السلام ,, ويش عرفت من اختك ؟ 

محمد : من جت اختي فاطمه قعدت اتسأل فيها عنش 

زينب : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ويش دراك انهم جو بيتنا ,, جني ؟ 

محمد: ههههههههه يلا خذ اصلا انا الي قايل ليهم يجوون بيتكم 

زينب : شلون قلت ليهم ؟ 

محمد : قلت ليهم هكو بيت حجي ناصر بسافروون روحوا ليهم 

زينب : يا خوفي كشفوني 

محمد : لااااااااااا يا بت الحلال وين يكشفونش , انا في ويش وانتين في ويش 

زينب : و ويش قالت لك فاطمه عني ؟ 

محمد : قالت انش كاشخه و قعدتين تسولفين وياها 

زينب : اكيد اني على طوول كشخه 

محمد : انيقه ما احد يضاهيش في الاناقه 

زينب : ايي عجل ويش حسبالك ما اعرف للموضه 

محمد : ما علينا ,,, ما قعتين تتدلعين قدامهم ؟ 

زينب : اني اصلا حركاتي طبيعيه <<< جذابه هههههه 

محمد : عليي ؟ 

زينب : اني والله ما اجذب 

محمد : هههههههههههههه مستحيل تصير حركاتش طبيعيه .. انتين خبز ايدي دلوووعه 

زينب : اي كيفي دلووعه 

محمد : صدنااااش كشفنااش ,, تتدلعين ها 

زينب : عيب لو حرام التدلع 

محمد : يه يه ,, الي مثلك لو تدلع الــــــــــــــدلع لايــــــــــق عليه 

زينب : 

محمد : شكلش مشغووله اسمع صوت مواعين وصحوون 

زينب : هههههههههههههههه ايي قاعده اسويي القدووع الى رفيقتي بتجي 

محمد : هههههههههه اها , زين عجل اخليش 

زينب : اراك لاحقا 

محمد : حسناً 

زينب : اوووووه ما يمدينا حتى نتكلم لفه عربيه فصحه 

محمد : ههههههههه اتمازح وياش , يلا باي 

زينب : بااااي 

و قعدت زينب تجهز الا ابرار جايه 

زينب : هلا حبيبتي ابرار 

ابرار : هلا وغلا 

زينب : تفضلي 

ابرار : زاد فضلش 

وراحت ابرار تسلم على ام زينب وخالتها وبنت خالتها ندى 

تالي قعدوا شوي بعيدين عنهم 

زينب : طالعي ندى شكلها بتنفجر من القهر 

ابرار : زنبوو سكتي ترى تشوفش 

زينب : خلها ,, عساها بطنه 

ابرار : انزين سولفي ولا تقعدين تسوين ليها حركات لا قمت 

زينب : لا لا ,, بس خلااص 

ابرار : حليو السفر يا ريت اني وياكم في حمله 

زينب في قلبها : اشوى منتين وياي 

ابرار : ويش فيش ضعفانه ؟ لا يكوون الي يسمونه الحب 

زينب : هاا لالا اني اصلا اسوي رجيم هل الايام 

ابرار : قولي الصدق الرجيم ما يدخل راسي 

زينب : عاد بتصدقين لو لا ..

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقــــــة 16

صار باقي يومين عن سفرتهم و هم مشغولين بتجهز الثياب و مقلوب البيت فوق حدر من العفسه الي هم فيها 


الام : زينب فدمتش انتين ليش تبغين شنطه بروحش ؟ 

زينب : لا والله اني الحين كبيره عادي احط ثيابي بروحي 

الام : بس الشنطه الي بتحطين فيها واجد كبيره تجزيش انتين واختش 

زينب : ما يهمني 

الام : عجل حبيبتي مريم جيبي ثيابش بحطهم ويايي في شنطه 

مريم : ويش فيها لو اني بروحي بعد 

الابو : ما نبغي نحمل شنطات واجد كل ما صارو شوي احسن 

مريم : انزين 

و قعدوا يرتبوون في الشنطات ومشغولين حدهم 

علي: اي مساعده ؟ 

الام : تعال يا حبيبي رتب ثياب البدل 

علي : ان شاء الله اماه 

زينب : اماه ماني حامله الدشاديش مالي 

الام : يووو جي في سوريا غير اذا في البحرين كل واحد بتقعدين هناك 

الجده : هذا صحي بتروحون سوريا ولا تودوني وياكم ؟ 

الام : يووو ,, جي انتين ما بتسافرين وي ولدش العود ؟ 

الجده : لا من قايل لش ؟ 

الابو : اماه مو كأن المفروض باجر تسافرون 

الجده : من بادع عليكم هل البدعه الشينه ,, اني ما ادور اروح الا وي مرت ولدي العود الشريه 

الابو : ما ادري انا سمعت جذي 

الجده : الحين ويش تبوني اسويي لازم اروح وياكم 

الابو : بتصل الى الحمله و بشوف 

زينب في قلبها : هي ويش تسوي تروح بس للطحنه و القرضه 

مريم : ان شاء الله في كرسي فاضي 

الام : هاكو ابوش يتفاهم وياهم 

زينب : اصلا ما في كراسي فاضيين لان يوم نحجز كان في 4 بس 

الابو : اشوى الحمد لله في كراسي فاضيين لان عائله انسحبوا من الحمله 

الام : الحمد لله ,و حجزت ليها 
الابو : اييي ,, خلاص اماه ما باقي عليش الا تجهزين شنطتش انا باروح باجر ليهم وباساويي وياهم كل شي 

الجده : عطاااك الله من بره وبحره ,, ربي يسعدك ويغنيك يا خلف جبدي 

الابو : ان شاء الله جميع 

الام : السيده زينب كاتبتنش ليها السنه 

الجده : الحمد لله 

زينب : وي استانستين الحين ؟ 

الام : زينب سكتي 

زينب : 

علي : ادعوا لينا هناك عاد 

الام : ان شاء الله بحق السيده بندعي لك ربي يوفقك و يسعدك ويعطيك بنت الاجاويد 

علي: ان شاء الله 

زينب : ادري تقول في قلبك ندى 

علي: انتين ويش عندش وي ندى ؟ صدق فاضيه 

الام : و ويش فيها لو اخذ ندى عادي بنت خالته 

علي : اقول لش عااد .. عادي والله 

زينب : لاني كشفتك 

علي : اماه اذا لخيتها كف لا تستحقين 

الام : سكتي 

الجده : اني باقوم انام 

زينب : بل توها 10 

الجده : جي اني مفلش انام الصبح 

زينب : زين روحي نامي فكينا 

الجده : ها ؟ 

الام : تقول نوم العوافي 

الجده : اييي الله يعافيش 

زينب : 

مريم : 

رن تلفون زينب 

الام : هذي من ؟ 

زينب : هااا ,, هذي ابرار ,, بقوم حجرتي 

علي : لويش تقومين ؟ 

زينب : والله عاد كيفي اني وي رفيقتي لو تبغي تسمع كلام بنات بعد 

علي : زين روحي مينونه 

زينب : مالت 

و راحت زينب الى حجرتها وقفلتها 

زينب : الووو 

محمد : ويش فيش ما تشيلين التلفون بسرعه 

زينب : كنت قاعده وسط بيتنا ويش تبغيني اسويي ؟ 

محمد : اهاا ,, انزين لا تستحمقين 

زينب : لا اني مو مستحمقه بس اخويي علي شاك فيني 

محمد : 

زينب : محمد 

محمد : عيون محمد 

زينب : رديت صرت عصبيه ما اعرف اصير هادئه و مؤدبه وريلاكس على قولتك 

محمد : هههههههههههههههههه عادي اهم شي حاولتين ,, مرد الطير يرجع لعشه 

زينب : ههههههههههه اشوى شبهتني بالطير مو بذنبة الجلب 

محمد : افــــــــا .. من الي يشبهش بالجلب خليني اروح له واكفخه 

زينب : هههههههههه شوي شوي ما في احد بس يعني اقول في مثل ينقال عن ذنبة الجلب 

محمد : ههههه اي اعرفه ,, بس خسي اقوله للحبايب 

زينب : 

محمد : ها شخباركم وي تجهز للسفر 

زينب : ماشي الحال ,, بس صار الي مو في الحسبان 

محمد : ويش صار ؟ مات احد من اهلكم ؟ 

زينب : وي وي فال الله ولا فالك 

محمد : عجل وي 

زينب : جدتي بتجي ويانا 

محمد : كل هذا على حساب جدتش بتجي 

زينب : انت ما تعرفها قدي تملل كأنها عجوز النار 

محمد: حرام عليش 

زينب :اسغفر الله واجد تمللني و كل تنص نصايح هرار مثل وجهها ,, وتطحن ,, و من اشغل تلفزيون تبغي قنوات الي فيهم عزا و ادعيه وحالتنا حاله وياها 

محمد : ويلي مثل جدتي 

زينب : صدق 

محمد : ايي لا ,, بس انا ما اتهاوش وياها واجد تدرين ليش ؟ 

زينب : ليش ؟ 

محمد : تتهاوش وي اختي فاطمه اكثر لان هي كل تطالع التلفزيون وتتهاوش وياها على القنوات ,, وانا كل بره فمن جذي لا اشوفها ولا تشوفني 

زينب : اييي مسكينه فطوم حالتها مثل حالتي 

محمد : الله يعينكم 

زينب : ويصبرنا على ما بلانا 

محمد : حشى سويتينه بلى 

زينب : ويش نسوي بعد 

محمد : فن في سوريا ما اظن اروح هناك 

زينب : ايي عشان البنات الي يتصعون ويدلعون هناك ؟ 

محمد : لالا من قال 

زينب : اعرفكم انتون يا الصبيان 

محمد : انتين كل تشكين فيي وانا قصدي شي ثاني 

زينب : ويش قصدك ؟ 

محمد : كان قصدي ان انتين بتكونين ويايي 

زينب : اهاا .. زعلت ؟ 

محمد : 

زينب : حموووودي حماده و فيك سكر زياده 

محمد : 

زينب : حموود يلا تكلم 

محمد : احم 

زينب : هلا بهل الصووت هلا 

محمد: شخبارش 

زينب : ههههههههههههههههههه ,, اذا انت منت زعلان اني زينه 

محمد : لا لا تخافين انامو زعلان 

زينب : عجل اني زينه بعد 

محمد : انتين حليوه وكل شي بس كل تشكين ليش ؟ 

زينب : ويش اسويي مو ودي بس الهوا ضــــــــدي 

محمد : الله الله 

زينب : هههههههههههه 

محمد : تصلحين شاعره 

زينب : لا عاد لا تبالغ واجد 

محمد : خخخخ انزين ممكن اعرف تحبين اي لون ؟ 

زينب : ليش ؟ 

محمد : لان اذا جيت بشتري لش هديه لازم اعرف اللون الي تحبينه 

زينب : اهاااا ,, اني احب لون الوردي , و الاحمر 

محمد : وجم مقاس رجولش 

زينب : ماني استحي اقول 

محمد : عجل جيفه اشتري لش نعال 

زينب : مقاس رجولي ..... 

محمد : اهااا اوكي عجل عجل بجيب لش نعال لا صار ولا استوى مثله 

زينب : وانت ويش اللون الي تحبه وجم مقاس رجولك ؟ 

محمد: احب لون الازرق , ومقاس رجولي ..... 

زينب: يصير خير ,, اوكي حمود اني الحين بقووم 

محمد : وين تو الناس ما شبعت من سوالفش 

زينب :ههههههههههه بقوم اتعشى 

محمد : اهاا احنا من زمان اتعشينا 

زينب : اها ,, يلا بااااي 

محمد : بااااااي 

طلعت زينب الجده تتحجج 

الجده : اني ما اكل هل الاشياء الي فيها دهن 

زينب : 

مريم : جدتي ويش تبغين ؟ 

الجده : ابغي روبه و قرص خبز عشان اقوم انام 

الام : ان شاء الله تفضلي 

الجده : عجل اني آكل اكل يعسر الهضم 

الام : بس هذا مو من المطاعم غير اني مسويتنه 

الجده : ايي كل واحد كله دهن 

زينب: انتين لو تسكتين واجد زين 

الجده : تسكتيني ؟ 

زينب : ايي اسكتش 

الجده : عجل ما ابغي اكل من عندكم وباقوم انام 

الابو : اماه هدي اعصابش وهذي جاهله ما عليش منها 

زينب : كل مسوييني جاهله 

الابو : سكتي انتين الحين 

الام : سكتي زنووب حبيبتي واكلي ,, هذي جدتش كبيره وكل تتحجج 

زينب : 

الام : يلا اكلي ولا تطالعين فيها جذي 

زينب : انزين 


****************************** ***** 

قعدوا بيت حجي ناصر من النوم يوم ثاني 

زينب:الااااي باجر بنسافر باقي بس اليوم 

الام : هههه ايييي 

مريم : اماه اني بحمل ليي لعبة اتاري عشان العب في الباص ولا استمل 

الام : احملي 

زينب : اني بحمل ليي هتفوون ومجلات 

الام : ايي حملي بس لا تحطين في الهتفون اغاني 

زينب : لويش ؟ 

الام : الحين انتين رايحه للسيده وتحملين هتفون فيه اغاني ,, حطي اناشيد او عزا 

زينب : لالالا باحط موسيقى هادئه عشان تخليني ريلاكس 
الام : انزين 

ساره : جان زين اني اسافر وي بيت عمي قبلكم او وياكم 

زينب : ليش ؟ 

ساره: لان اذا سافرتون قبلي البيت بصير كريه و اني بسافر عقبكم بيومين 

الام : ما علي بيقعد وياش اخوش هل اليومين 

ساره : ادري بس كريه بدونكم 

الام : ههههههههه كلها يومين 

زينب : تدلع 

مريم : 

الابو : وين امي ؟ 

الام : هكي في حجرتها 

الابو : اماه 

الجده : هاا يمى تعال 

الابو : هكو خلصت الاجراءات الي لش وخلاص صار كل شي تمام 

الجده : غناك الغني يا حبيبي 

الابو : ان شاء الله 

زينب : 

اتصل محمد الى زينب 

محمد : هلا زنوووووب 

زينب : هلااا 

محمد : الليله بنسافر 

زينب : ايييييييي الليله كشخه 

محمد: ايييي 

وقعدوا يسولفون متشوقين 

جت المغرب وكلهم مستانسين والي تجهز اغراضها و حاله 

الجده : زنبوووو قومو جيبي القدو بجهزه 

زينب : القدو ؟ لويش ؟ 

الجده : لويش بعد عشان نوديه ويانا 

زينب : امااه شوفي هي تبى تفشلنا 

الام : عاادي ناس واجد يودووون 

زينب : هذاني كل سنه اروح ولا اشووف ناس يودون قدو وياهم 

الام : بلا شلخ قومي جيبيه 

زينب : هي الي جايبه لينا البلوى 

الام : قومي لا تتعاركين وي جدتش قومي 

زينب : انزين 

الابو : يلا بسرعه جهزوا اغراضكم عشان نروح الباص بسرعه 

الام : ان شاء الله احنا جاهزين 

مريم : وين عبايتي ؟ 

الام : هذا وقته يا مريم روحي دوريها هودش 

زينب: يا خوفي هي تعطلنا 

مريم : وينهي ؟ دورتها ولا حصلتها 

الجده : اني فرغت يلا امشو نروووح 

زينب : يلا خذ هاكي العبايه قاعده عليها حضرتها المسعده 

الام : عمتي طلعتين قاعده عليها واحنا ندورها 

الجده: ويش الي قاعده عليها 

الام : عباية مريم 

الجده : واني ويش دراني ؟ عندي علم الغيب 

الام : انزين يلا امشوا 

الابو : يلا له 

الام : مع السلامه يا حبيبتي 

ساره : مع السلامه اماه 

الام : تحملي بروحش وكل صيري هادئه ها 

ساره : ان شاء الله 

وقعدوا يودعون بعضهم ابعض وركبوا السياره 

مريم : مع السلامه يا دريتنا مع ااسلامه يا بيتنا مع السلامه يا بحريننا 

زينب : سكتي ما صار جم يوم بنروح سوريا 

الام : سكتي عنها 

الجده : علي 

علي : ها جدتي 

الجده : هو انت بتجي ويانا 

علي : هههههههههه لا بس اوديكم الباص له 

الجده : لويش ما يودينا ابوك ؟ علمي به يعرف يسووق 

الابو : اماه علي يودينا ,, اذا انا وديتكم من الي بيرجع السياره ؟ 

الجده : اييييييي يعني هههههههه نسيت 

زينب : 

مريم : اهيء اهيء 

الام : ويش فيش يا مريم ؟ 

مريم : لا بس قاعده اطالع شوارع البحرين 

زينب: 

علي : ههههههههههههه بتفتقدينهم ها 

مريم: اييي 

زينب : حشى 

وصلوا الباص ونزلوا عشان يركبون وهناك الناس متجمعه ..الي يحط شنطاته ونسوان قاعدين يشربون قدوو وجهال يراكضوون وناس مبطحين يحارسون ,,, و زينب قاعده تدور محمد ما سمعت الا تلفونها يرن 

زينب : هلا 

محمد : انا واقف صوب الباص 

زينب : وين ؟ 

محمد : مكان الي يحطون الشنطات 

دارت زينب ويهها ولا شافت الا واحد واقف 

زينب : 

محمد: 

زينب في قلبها: حلييييييييييييو 

الام : مع السلامه يا حبيبي 

علي : الله يسلمش ما يحتاج تصيحين اماه 

الام : اتحمل بروحك وقفل الباب ولا تخليه مفتوح 

علي : اماه لا تخافين عليي ,, ادعي لينا 

الام : ان شاء الله ,, في امانة الله 

علي : في امانة الله وحفظه 

و ركبوا الباص ,, وهناك بدأ المشوار

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقـــــة 17 

ركبوا بيت حجي ناصر الباص 

زينب : هذا احلى مكان اني بقعد فيه لا تقعدينه مريم 

مريم : و من قال اني بقعد وياش اني بقعد وي امي 

زينب : ويي عاد ميته عليش روحي في الطقاق 

الام : حتى في الباص تتهاوشون 

قعدت زينب مكانها ولا دارت الا 


ويش تتوقعوون ؟ 


,,, 





,,, 




,,, 




الجده قابله بتقعد وياها 

زينب : 

الجده : اهووو انزحي ليي بقعد 

زينب : روحي قعدي وي امي 

الجده : امش قاعده وياها اختش ,, لا تسوين ليي بلاوي رجوولي تعورني 

زينب : ما فيي قعده هني 

الجده : وي ؟ تبيني اقعد وين ؟ 

الام : يووو فشلتنا زنبووو ,, زينب حبيبتي خليها الحين تقعد تالي بابدل 

زينب : ماني الحين خلي مريم تجي ويايي وتقعد محلها هذي 

مريم : ماني ابغي اقعد وي امي 

زينب : تعالي ويايي 

الجده : لمتى اني باضل واقفه 

الام : قومي يا مريم ارحمينا روحي وي اختش 

مريم : انزين 

وحده من الباص : ويش صاير هني ؟؟ 

الام : هههههه لا لا ولا شي 

وانحلت المشكله 

مريم : زنبوو اذا تعلفتين بقعد اصارخ لو عساهم نايمين 

زينب : ما بتعلف 

السواق : يلا بنمشي صلو على النبي 

الي في الباص كلهم : اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

ومشى الباص 

راعي الحمله : محمد روح جمع الجوازات من عندهم عشان اذا وصلنا الجسر ما نتوهق 

محمد: ان شاء الله 

قام محمد ياخذ الجوازات من عندهم و جا صوب زينب 

محمد : لو سمحتون يا آنسات عطوني الجواز <<يفوشر 

مريم : هاك ولا تقعد تتعنتر 

محمد انحرج شوي : 

زينب : تفضل 

محمد شاف زينب : شكرا 

قام محمد يروح ياخذ الجوازت من عند الباقي 

مريم : شوفي هذا الصبي الي ياخذ الجوازات 

زينب : ويش فيه 

مريم : هذا اذا يشوفني في الطريق كل يضحك 

زينب : لويش ؟ 

مريم : ما ادري 

زينب في قلبها : يمكن لان يعرفها اختي 

مريم : كل شايف روحه 

زينب : هو ويش مسوي جان تقولين عنه جذي ؟ 

مريم : عجل شوفي شعره كأنه سهام ولابس برمودا ومزلط كانه جاهل في الروضه 

زينب : بلا شلخ 

مريم : يوو اذا منتين مصدقه شوفيه 

زينب : اصلا هو حليو وانتين مستحره منه 

مريم : ويييييي عاد ما استحر الا منه هذا 

مر محمد عشان يودي الجوازات وشافته زينب 

زينب في قلبها : جماله سلبني ,, وحبه نهبني ,, ومشيته تذوبني 

مريم : هههههههههههههههه زينب شوفي مشته مالت لوفريه 

زينب : هي هي حدش عاد 

مريم : جي اتكلمت عنش ؟ 

زينب : الصبي ما اشوف فيه شي انتين واجد حاطه بالش وياه 

مريم : لانه يقهرني 

زينب : لا والله ...اني يعجبني 

مريم :افهم من كلامش انش تحبينه ؟ 

زينب : والحب حرام ؟ 

مريم : لا بس عيب 

زينب : يا سلااااام اول مره اسمع هل الفتوه 

مريم : اووو روحي مناك , اني باقوم اقعد على الارض ولا اقعد وياش 

زينب : روحي 

راحت مريم وسوتها وقعدت على الارض 

الام : يوووو مريم من الحين بتنامين ؟ 

مريم : ما اقدر اقعد وي زنبووو في كرسي واحد يوم كامل 

زينب : هي ويش سوت لش ؟ 

مريم : كل تتعلف 

الام : زنبووو حتى في الباص تتهاوشين ؟ الحين باخليش تجين مكاني ترى 

زينب: لالالالا كل شي ولا هذا ,,, تعالي حبيبتي مريم تعالي ..سامحيني 

مريم : 

زينب : سامحيني 

مريم : انزين بس اخر مره لش 

قعدت مريم وي زينب وعقب شوي صار محمد عطشان و دبة الماي صايره صوب كرسي مريم وزينب ,,,,المهم راح محمد يشرب ماي وهو عيونه في زينب .....فجأه 

مريم : هيي انت 

محمد انزهق و من الزهقه طاح القلاص ( اشوى القلاص مو گزاز ) 

مريم : بل طاح القلاص من ايده هع 

محمد في قلبه : كل من هل الغبيه زهقتني وفشلتني قدام زنووب 

زينب في قلبها : بسم الله عليك 

مريم : 

زينب وهي متفشله : مريم انتين ويش فيش قعدي عاقله 

محمد يقول الى مريم : انتين ربشه وراح مكانه 

مريم : اني ربشه ؟ صبر باقول الى ابويي 

زينب : تستاهلين عجل تزهقين الصبي لويش 

مريم : اني ما زهقته بس صار صوتي شوي قوي ولا تقعدين تصارخين عليي لا كفختش هني 

زينب : اشوف طلع لش لسان ترادديني به 

مريم : كيفي 

وهم يتهاوشون 

السواق قام حط اناشيد اسلاميه 

مريم : الاااااااي حليوه هي النشيده احبها 

زينب في قلبها : صدق مجنونه توها تصيح والحين مستانسه 

الجده بصووت عالي : هذا ويش هل الاغاني شيلوها وحطو لينا زيارة السيده زينب ,, يلا ,,, ما تستحوون على وجهكم بتروحون للسيده زينب وانتون تسمعون اغاني تبغون ربنا يخسف بنا 

الام : عمتي هذي غير اناشيد اسلاميه 

الجده : احنا جهال عندكم يعني ما تاخذون راينا 

الام : ناخذ رايش في ويش ؟ 

الجده: احنا نبي زياره او دعاء 

زينب : انتين ولاخير وياش كل تتعلفين وكل معترضه ؟ يا اختي كيفنا احنا نبغي اناشيد واذا معترضه روحي الحكومه هناك ارفعي علينا قضيه زين ؟ 

الجده : بتوديني المحكمه ؟ طيح الله حظش شفتون وحده تودي جدتها المحكمه وتسجنها << الاخت فهمت غلط 

مريم : ما قالت جذي 

الجده : انتين انطمي 

ام محمد :صلوا على النبي ,, ما يحتاج كل الهواش هاش يا ام ناصر تفضلي اخذي 

الجده : اني مو ام ناصر اني ام خليل 

ام محمد : ههه انزين يا ام خليل تفضلي اكلي 

الجده : هذا وي ؟ 
ام محمد : هذي بسبوووسه من ايدي 

الجده : لا يمه اني ما اكل لا بسابيس ولا سكريات 

مريم : سمعي جدتي قاعده تقول بسابيس 

زينب : ايي تفشل ولا تحترم 

الام : هههههه اييي عمتي مو تعوده تاكل حلويات اني باخذ والله يغنيش 

ام محمد : جميع ان شاء الله 

و راحت الى زينب و مريم 

ام محمد : تفضلو يا بنات 

مريم : اني باخذ ثنتين 

ام محمد : اخذي حبيبتي عليش بالعافيه 

زينب :شكرا والله يغنيش <<<تسوي روحها ما فوقها فوووق 

تالي يوم راحت ام محمد 

زينب : انتين فشلتينا ليش تاخذين ثنتين 

مريم : اخذت حق جدتي 

زينب : 

مريم : حليوه هذي المره طيبه و كريمه 

زينب : تدرين هذي من ؟ 

مريم : من ؟ 

زينب : هذي ام هذاك الصبي الي تقولين عنه لوفري 

مريم : حلفي 

زينب : والله 

مريم : ما يناسب كلش 

زينب: يناسب ونص

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقـــــــــة 18



وصل الباص الجسر و كملوا الاجراءات و كل شي وفي خلال ركوبهم الباص 

الجده : يا علي ويش هل الحاله اني ويش يقدرني كل حين اركب وانزل 

الام : اتحملي ياعمتي كل هذا عشان السيده زينب متعنين ليها 

الجده : اي والله 

المهم ركبوا كلهم الباص ومشى يتابع طريقه 

زينب : اماه اني جوعانه 

الام : ايي اني بعد جعت يمكن الحين يوزعون شي ناكله 

مريم : اني باروح اقول الى راعي الحمله يجيب لينا اكل 

وراحت مريم 

مريم : احنا جواعه 

راعي الباص : اييي هاش روحي وزعي عليهم هذا السندويش 

و راحت مريم توزع 

محمد : شوي شوي لا تنشطفين 

مريم : لييي؟ اصلا هو مو ثقيل 

محمد : ادري ,, بس انتين كل تتشطفين 

مريم : اووو يلا رووح الناس جواعه و اني واقفه اتكلم وياك 

وصلت مريم الى الجده 

الجده: هذا وي ؟ 

مريم : سندويشه 

الجده : على وي ؟ 

مريم : اوووف كل تتسألين انتين اخذي وبس 

اخذت الجده السندويشه وكل شي 

و يوم جت بتاكلها 

الجده : هذا ويش كلها فلفل 

زينب : انزين لويش تصرخين 

الجده : اني هذي ما امبيها يلا متروسه فلفل 

الام : هاش اخذي مالتي ما فيها 

وقاام البااااص يمشي يمشيي وهم نايمين 

وصلوا الفجر الى نص الطريق ووقفوا في محطه عشان يصلون الصبح 

السواق : قعدوا قوموا صلوا 

الام : عمتي قعدي 

الجده : وصلنا سوريا ؟ 

الام : ههههههههههه وينه وين سوريا ,, وصلنا محطه عشان نصلي 

الجده : اي 

راحوا كلهم يتمسحوون وفي نزلت زينب من الباص 

محمد : 

زينب : 

ومشت ولا عطته ويه <<<تستحي 

المهم تالي صلوا كلهم وركبوا الباص الا نفر واحد مفقووود 

الام : وين راحت عمتي 

راحت الام تدورها 

ولا سمعت الا 

الجده تصرخ : ويش هل الحاله الدگره 

الام : عمتي ويش صاير 

الجده : عجل هي حاله غسلت اسناني وهداني ابي ماي مافي مبند 

الام : انزين ما في داعي للصراخ عندنا احنا ماي بيلر 

جا راعي الباص 

راعي الباص : ويش صاير حجيه ؟ 

الام : لا ولا شي بس مبند الماي و عمتي مغسله اسنانها 

راعي الباص : انزين لويش كل هل الصراخ عندنا ماي بيلر 

الجده : لالا الحسين مات عطشان وانتون تلعبون بالماي 

الام : بس انتين محتاجه له عادي 

الجده : سامحني يا الحسين هداني محتاجه للماي 

راعي الباص : تفضلي حجيه السواق يحارس 

جت زينب 

زينب : انتين عطلتينا ويش تسويين 

الام : انتين روحي الباص وبعدين بقول لش الحين بنجي 

زينب : انزين 

خلصت الجده من مشكلتها و ركبوا الباص 

الي في الباص كلهم : ويش صاير ليش عطلتونا ؟ 

الام : لا ولا شي 

مشى الباص 

زينب : ويش سالفتها هي بعد ؟ 

الام : مغسله ضروسها ولا في ماي 

زينب : صدق متفرغه الحين هي عندها ضروس جان تغسلهم ؟ بس تبغى تسوي بلاوي وتعطلنا 

مريم : جدتي تضحك 

قام محمد يروح ويجي لدبة الماي <<مو عطشان بس عشان يشوف زينب 

مريم : انت ولاخير وياك مللتنا تروح و تجي 

زينب : 

محمد : انتين اسمش مريم لا ؟ 

مريم : ايي ويش دراك 

محمد : ادري وبس 

زينب : ههههههه 

محمد : 

مريم : اني بعد اعرف اسمك 

محمد : ويش هو ؟ 

مريم : محمد خخخخ 

محمد : هههههه شاطره 

مريم : امك احلى منك 

محمد: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه صدق؟ 

مريم : ايي 

زينب متفشله : مريم سكتي 

محمد يطالع في زينب : حتى اختش احلى منش واهدأ منش 

مريم : اصلا احنا نشبه بعض 

محمد : ما تشبهوون بعض 

مريم : اووو انزين روح فكنا 

محمد : هاش اخذي علووج واعطي اختش 

مريم : الااي حلوو هل العلووج 

محمد : ايي اعطي اختش لا 

مريم : هاش اخذي 

زينب : 

مريم : حلو مو ؟ 

زينب : تالي باكله 

محمد : يلا باااي 

يوم راح محمد 

زينب : اني جم مره قايله لش لا تصيرين فوضويه 

مريم : 

عقب مده رن تلفون زينب 

زينب : الووو 

ساره : الو زينب شخبارش 

زينب : هلاا تمام انتون شخباركم 

الام : هذي ساره اعطيني التلفوون بسرعه 

زينب : انزين اخذي 

وقعدت الام تتكلم وي ساره وعلي 

مريم : اني بعد ابغي اتكلم وياهم 

الام : انزين ساره تبغاش مريم 

ساره : جيبيها 

وقعدت مريم تتكلم وي ساره وعلي 

زينب: بس اقطعواا يصرف عليي وعليهم 

مريم : يلا باااي وقطعته 

زينب : خسرتوووني واجد 

الجده : ما سافرت ساره ؟ 

الام: باجر بتسافر 

الجده : اي 

عقب مده طويله وقف الباص عشان يصلون 

عقب ما صلت زينب ومريم راحوا على طول السوبرماركت عشان يشترون ليهم اجباس وحلويات وغيره 

وهم يمشوون ما داروا الا محمد و وياه صبيان جايين نفس السوبرماركت 

راحت زينب و مريم مكان الاجباس ومحمد وراهم 

مريم : شوفي ما قلت لش هذا ملقووف هكو يمشي ورانا 

زينب : 

مريم : هي انت ويش تبى تجي ورانا ؟ 

محمد : ولا شي بس ابغي اخذ اجباس 

مريم : زين خذ احنا بنروح ناخذ شي ثاني ولا تلحق ورانا 

محمد في قلبه : هي لغويه ويش يسكتها 

و راحت زينب في مكان تشتري ليها ومريم في مكان 

ومحمد يلحق ورى زينب 

راحت زينب تبغى تاخذ ليها قوطي ايس تي 

ومحمد بعد يبغى ياخذ نفس المشرووب 

توها بتاخذ القوطي الا محمد في وجهها 

محمد : تحبينه؟ 

زينب : ها 

خافت زينب وانتفضت لانها اول مره يكلمها محمد وجها لوجه وراحت تمشي بسرعه تدور ختها 

محمد : تستحي مني خخخخ 

مريم : انتي وين رحتين ضيعتيني في هل المتاهات ؟ 

زينب : هاا انتين الي وينش امشي بسرعه نروح ندفع 

مريم : بس ما اشتريتين لش شي 

زينب : ايي صدق بس هكو اخذت جبسين امشي بسرعه 

وراحت زينب تدفع وهي خايفه واخذت اجباس ما تحبهم من زود خوفها 

وركبت الباص 

ومريم قاعده تمشي على مهلها 

محمد : مريم 

مريم : نعم ؟ 

محمد : هاش ودي هذا القوطي الى اختش 

مريم : لوي ؟ 

محمد : لان نسته هناك <<يجذب هو اشتراه ليها 

مريم : اها جيبه 

راحت مريم تودي القوطي الى زينب 

مريم : زينب هاش اخذي مالش نسيتينه 

زينب: اني ؟ 

مريم : ايي شافه محمد هداك الي امه عطتنا البسووبسه 

زينب : اني ما اشتريت هذا لكن 

مريم : ما ادري هو قال لي جذي 

زينب في قلبها : اكيد هو اشتراه ليي

----------


## فيلسوف

والله يوفقكم انا اعتذر اذ ماكملت لانه مرضيي داق علي هاليومين

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه يافيلسوف

ماتشوف شر وألف سلامه لك

----------


## بوفيصل

ما تشوف شر يالغالي 

والله القصة حلوووووووووه 

مشكور ما قصرت

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## ..انين الروح..

ما تشوف شر يارب ترجع لنا سالم يا رب

ومشكور علي القصه الحلوه الي جدبتنه وما تقصر وكلك دوق

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ماتشوف شر اخوي*
*عافاك الله*
*كمل القصه تراهم مشوقين ليها*

----------


## sky

عافاك الله  فيلسوف 
ماتشوف شر اخوي 
بصراحة تحمست مره للقصة 
بأنتظار الاجزاء الباقي بعد مايروح مرضك 
وترجع لينا بسلامة

----------


## فيلسوف

قولو لي مبروووك خفيت شوي

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقــــــــــة 20

عقب ما اخذت زينب القوطي 

مريم : انتين ولاخير وياش القوطي فتر وانتين ما شربتينه ؟ 

زينب : الحين بشربه 

مريم : اذا ما تبينه جيبيه 

زينب : لا هذاني ببطله 

شربت زينب القوطي تالي صار فاضي ما فيه شي 

مريم : جيبي برميه 

زينب : لا خليه 

مريم : يووو لويش ؟ 

زينب : باخشه 

مريم : تخشين الخمايم عندش ؟ 

زينب : ليييييي؟ جي اني زباله ؟ 

مريم : عجل تقولين بتخشين القوطي 

زينب : اي باخشه كيفي 

مريم : ما اقول الا الله يعينش على روحش 

زينب : انزين انتين ويش اشتريتين لش من السوبر ماركت ؟ 

مريم : حلاوه و اجباس وعلووج وكل شي 

زينب : ايي مو اني بس جبسين 

مريم : منش اقول لش اشتري لش قلتين بس خلااص 

زينب في قلبها : ويش اسويي كل من محمدوو دهدهني 

الجده : هذا ويش عندكم من گوت اعطونا 

مريم : تبين اجباس ؟ 

الجده : ها 

مريم : هاش اخذي بستوووگ على تمر 

الجده : ايي هذا مره احبه جيبيه 

الام: هاكو جايبين قدر بلاليط تحت قوموا اخذو ليكم 

الجده : صدق ,, الحمد لله خيرات خيرات 

وهم قاعدين ينجبون للناس الي في الحمله ويقومون جهال يتهاوشون ويفلعون بعض بالنعله 

تدرون ويش صار ؟ 


,,, 







,,, 










,,, 














طاح النعال في القدر 

زينب : وييييييييييع اماه هكو طاح نعال في قدر البلاليط 

مريم : ويش طيح هل النعال في القدر ؟ 

الابو : كل من هل الجهال 

واحد من الباص : خلاص احنا ويش نسوي فيه ارموه 

وحده من الجهال :وع اني ما باكل منه 

وحده من الامهات تقول الى ولدها : تعال حبيبي لا تاكل منه 

والحاله قايمه 

ما شافوا الا الجده قابله 

الجده : لا ترمونه ,, الله بحاسبكم يوم القايمه نعمة الله ترمونها تدرون ان سبايا الحسين ضلوا بلا گوت الى اكفر من شهر وانتون الحين تبون ترمونه جيبوه 
اني باكله اهووو اذا رميتونه بيخسف بكم ربكم 

زينب : شوف هذي الي بتجيب ليي عله 

مريم : جدتي طاح فيه نعال حالته حاله 

الجده : ماعليه هو نعمة الله اكلوه 

وحده من الباص : ويييي لا لا لو ويش يصير ما اخلي ولدي ياكل منه 

الجده : عجل طاح حظكم كلكم ,, وكلكم بقطكم الله في نار جهنم 

مريم : 

المهم سكتوا عن السالفه عطوا الجده بلاليط في صحن وسكتوها والباقي ما احد اشتهاه ورموه 

راعي الباص : الحين عباره انتون بتظلون بجوعكم 

الابو : الحين انت واصل والساعه ثلاث وقف في محطه عشان نتغذى هناك 

محمد : في غذا الساعه ثلاث ؟ 

الابو : اي لا عاادي 

قام الباص يواصل السير 

الام : تقريبا باقي جم ساعه ونوصل سوريا ؟ 

زينب : يمكن باقي 6 او 7 ساعات 

الام : يا علي باقي واجد 

زينب : صبرتين يوم كامل ما تقدرين تصبرين 6 ساعات ؟ 

الام : اي والله 

ما ادرات زينب الا محمد داير من كرسيه يطالع فيها 

زينب في قلبها : بل هذا من متى للحين يطالع فيي واني اتكلم واني ما ادري 

محمد : 

دارت زينب لانها مستحيه تطالع محمد وسوت روحهاا تتكلم وي مريم 


الا مريم نايمه وتفشلت زياده 

زينب : يا علي ويش هل الفشيله 

محمد : 

تابع الباص المشي لين ما وصلوا الاردن الساعه 3 و نص 

راعي الباص : يلا قوموا يا جماعه عشان يختمون الجوازات ومره وحده تتغذون في هل المطعم 

نزلوا الي في الباص كلهم وختموا ليهم الجوازات و خلصوا الاجراءات والحين يبغون يتغذوون >>> خوش غذا الساعه 4 

راعي الحمله : ويش تبغون غذا ؟ 

الابو : جيب ليهم دجاج مندي واجد زين 

محمد : اي دجاج مندي فن 

راعي الباص : اوكي عجل 

زينب : يا علي لمتى بتقعد نحارس ؟ ما اضن اوصل سوريا 

الام : الحين احنا جواعه خلنا ناكل تالي خلينا نفكر في متى نوصل سوريا 

جهز الغذا وتغذوا وخلصوا وكل شي ومشى الباص الساعه 5 

زينب : يا علي بعد باقي 4 ساعات ما اقدر اتحمل 

مريم : الحين بانام بعد واذا وصلنا محطه نبهوني 

زينب : ما تشبعين من النوم 

مريم : ويش اسويي هوايتي النوم 

الام : نامي يا عمري احسن لش من عوار الراس 

مريم : اكيد بانام 

محمد يقول الى السواق : ابو حسن باقي جم ونصول سوريا ؟ 

السواق : باقي تقريبا 5 او 4 ساعات 

محمد : يعني ما باقي واجد فن 

جا محمد يسوي روحه يبغي امه 
وهو يطالع في زينب <<< صدق ما يستحي ولا يخجل 

زينب في قلبها : يا علي روووح لا تطالع فيي جذي 

الجده تقول الى محمد : انت تطالع فيي لوي ويش مسويه فيك ؟ 

زينب في قلبها : عاد ما يدور الا يطالع فيش انتين ’’ ويش دخلش في السالفه 

الجده وح اقعد مكانك 

محمد انحرج وراح مكانه 

زينب في قلبها : جدتي كل تفشل الناس حتى محمد فشلته

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقـــــــة 21
واصل الباص المشي 

زينب : اماااه هاكوو اشوووف گبة السيده زينب والمناره مالتها تعلق و تطفي 

الام : ايي ويش حلاوة المناره 

زينب : الاااااااااي كشخه وصلنا 

الجده : الحمد لله يوم وصلنا سالمين 

الام : مريم يا مريم قعدي شوفي گبة السيده 

مريم وفي عيونها النومه : اييي ايي شفتها 

الام : انزين قومي له الحين بننزل 

مريم : ايي شفتها 

زينب : ههههههههههه تقول لش قومي ننزل قلتين اي شفتها 

و مريم في سابع نومه 

الام : يووو مي راضيه تقعد 

راعي الباص : يلا يا جماعه قوموا نزلووو وصلنا 

و قعدوا ينزلوون الاغراض 

زينب : اماه مريم كل ما انبه فيها مي راضيه تقعد 

الام : ويش هل الحاله الحين چيفه نشيلها هكي نايمه 

الجده : ويش عليش منها مشيها حتى لو نايمه 

الا م : مريم قومي حبيبتي نزلي وصلنا سوريا 

و مريم عمك اصمخ 

مشت الام مريم و نزلوا 

الابو : ويش فيها مريم ؟ 

الام : نايمه هذاني ما قادره اجودها 

و محمد يطالع في مريم وهو ميت من الضحك 

محمد : مريمووو قعدي يا ام النوووم 

سمعت مريم صوت محمد وقعدت 

مريم : اني اصلا مو نايمه 

الابو : زين تسوي يا محمد الضاهر صوتك قعدها ههههههه 

مريم : اني اصلا قاعده 

زينب : علينا ؟ 

مريم : اووووه ابويي شوفها 

الابو : زينب سكتي عنها . وهاش اخذي هل الشنطه حمليها 

زينب : ابويي هي ثقيله 

الابو : ثقيله ؟ 

نط محمد يدخل روحه << سوبر مان 

محمد : انا باشيلها اذا ثقيله 

الابو : رحم الله والديك شيلها 

زينب: 

محمد : 

قاموا يمشوون عشان يروحون العماره 

و مريم تمشي قدام وي محمد وتسولف وياه << صدق ملقوفه 

مريم : انت شفتني نايمه ؟ 

محمد : ايي شفتش 

مريم : لويش تطالعني واني نايمه ؟ 

محمد : كيفي 

مريم : انت قوي 

محمد: انا قوي ؟ لويش يعني قلتين جذي ؟ 

مريم : لان عندك عضلات وتحمل شنطه ثقيله 

محمد : 

مريم : عندك خوات ؟ 

محمد : ايي وسكتي 

مريم : عندك وحده قدي ؟ 

محمد : ايي هاكي تمشي وي امي وراش شوفيها 

مريم : بارووح اتعرف عليها 

راحت مريم الملقوووفه الى ايمان اخت محمد 

مريم : انتين ويش اسمش ؟ 

ايمان الدلوووعه : ايمان 

مريم : اني اسمي مريم 

ايمان : 

مريم : امشي تعالي ويايي 

ايمان : ماني ابغي امشي مع ماما 

مريم : ويييي كيفش 

و رجعت مريم تركض الى محمد 

مريم : اختك دليعه 

محمد: هههههههه اي ادري مو خبر جديد 

مريم : وكل تمشي وي امك لويش ؟ 

محمد: انتين بعد المفروووض مثلها تمشين وي امش 

مريم : انت غير نسيبنا ,, عادي 

محمد : نسيبكم من وين ؟ 

مريم : اختي زوجة عمك محمد 

محمد : اييي ,, بس بعد لازم تمشين وي امش 

مريم : عجل بارووح امشي وي امي 

محمد : واخيرا افتكيت منها واجد تهر 

زينب تقول الى مريم : ويش قاعده تهرين وي محمد ؟ 

مريم : ويش يهمش ؟ 

زينب : قولي لا شدخت بش 

مريم : انزين 

وقعدت مريم تسولف وي زينب و تقول ليها سوالفها وي محمد 

وصلوا العماره 

الجده : يا علي ويش قدرني كل يوم اركب هل الدرج الطويل 

الام : في لفت هناك مره ثانيه بنركبه 

وصلوا الشقه و صارت شقة بيت زينب قبال شقة بيت محمد << شوفوا الصدف 

زينب : اني ليي حجره بروحي 

مريم : لا والله وحنا وين نروح ؟ 

الام : جيفه حجره بروحش و هي كلها الشقه حجرتين ؟ 

زينب : يعني ان شاء الله بتصير ويايي هل البلوى وي البلوى الثانيه 

الام : يووو لا تسمعش جدتش 

زينب : ماني بكبري بتحمل هذي ويش يقدرني اتحمل هديك بعد 

الام : بعد ويش تبينا نسوي ؟ 

الجده : اهو يلا بنام عشان نقعد الفجر و نروح السيده 

زينب : نامي في الصاله 

الجده : وي ؟ 

الام : ههههه امشي نامي عمتي امشي 

زينب : الله يعيني عليكم طول هل السفره 

مريم : ويي , يلا ولي اني برووح اسبح في الماي البارد 

زينب : اني عقبش 

نرجع الى بيت محمدوووه 

الام : محمد انت و اخوك حسين في حجره و اني وخواتك في حجره 

محمد : ان شاء الله اماه 

حسين : محمد 

محمد : هاا 

حسين: اذا كبرت بصير طويل مثلك ؟ 

محمد : صدق فاضي انا افكر في ويش وانت في ويش رووح فج 

حسين : 

راح محمد يسبح بالماي البارد << تعرفون ماي سوريا بارد مو مثل هني خخخ 

تالي خلص و كشخ وراح على طول الى مكان البليارد 

الام : محمد وين بترووح ؟ 

محمد : اماه جي انا جاهل تسأليني وين بروح و وين بجي ؟ 

الام : جي بس الجهال يسألونهم ؟ 

محمد : بارووح العب بليارد 

الام : مش استريح على عافيتك تونا واصلين ما مداك تستريح 

محمد : اذا جيت بنام 

توى طالع من باب الشقه الا مريم طالعه رايحه تشري اجباس وسكريمات وي زنبووو 

مريم : بييي طلعت ويانا في مره 

محمد : ايي 

مريم : بتروح تشتري ؟ 

محمد ؟؟: ها اييي بروح <<<< يجدب 

مريم : ههههه احنا بعد يا القليد 

محمد : اشتري ليكم ؟ 

مريم : زينب يصير يشتري لينا ؟ 

زينب بصوت خفيف : ما ادري 

مريم : ايي اني اشتر ليي 

محمد : واختش ما تبغيني اشتر ليها 

مريم : بلى ,, انتين ويش تبين ؟ 

زينب : ما ابغي شي خلاص ودخلت الشقه << مسكينه تستحي 

محمد : ويش فيها اختش زعلت ؟ 

زينب : تدلع ,, اني اشتر ليي عسكريم و جبس 

محمد : انزين ,, ما تبغى اختش اشتريي ليها شي 

مريم : لا 

محمد : عجل هاش جودي بيزاتش 

مريم : لوي ؟ 

محمد : اما اشتري لش انتين و اختش او ما في 

مريم : وي في الطقاق ,, اني بروح وياها 

راحت مريم الى ختها زينب داخل 

مريم :انتين قومي نشتري 

زينب : ما بيشتري لش محمد ؟ 

مريم :يقول يا اما يشتري ليي ولش او مافي 

زينب في قلبها : يا علييييييي قمر 

مريم : قومي 

زينب : يلا 

وراحوا يشتروون و في رجعتهم 

مريم : بتسابقين وياي ؟ 

زينب : يوو اتسابق وياش اركض؟ 

مريم : لا اني اركب اللفت وانتين على الدرج ونشوف من الي يوصل قبل 

زينب : ماني اني ابغي اللفت 

مريم : اوكي ما عليي جدي جدي اني غالبتنش 

زينب : زين 

وراحت زينب تركب اللفت و توها بتسكه ما شافت الا واحد يركض ركيض يبغي يدخل 

تدرون من ؟ ههههههههه 
,,, 






,,, 








,,, 






محمد هههههههه 


زينب : 

محمد : ابغي اركب 

زينب : 

محمد يستهبل : بتروحين اي طابق 

زينب : 2 

محمد : ايي انا بعد بروح 2 

زينب : 

محمد : هههههه في التلفوون طق سوالف وهني ما تتكلمين 

زينب : 

وينفتح الباب 

وتطلع زينب بسرعه ولا شافت الا في وجهها مريم 

مريم : هبله اني غلبتش 

زينب : ايي روحي 

و زينب خايفه على حدها 

دخلت البيت و هي مبين عليها الخوف 

الابو : زينب ويش فيش ؟ 

زينب : ما فيي شي 

الابو : انزين يلا امشوو نامووو 

مريم : وي توها وقت 

الابو : ادري بس ناموا من وقت احسن وريحوا عشان باجر الفجر نروح السيده 

زينب : انزين 

راحت زينب الحجره الا الجده حضرتها مطفيه الايسي 

زينب : خوش خوش بلا ايسي بعد 

الجده : اني ما اقدر على الايسي و الوقت حليو ما يحتاج ايسي 

زينب : والله عاد اني ما يهمني اني وحده مااقدر انام بدون ايسي واذا عندش اي اعتراض ترى الباب يوسع جمل 

الجده : تعال يا ناصر شوف بتك تزمر عليي جني اصغر جهالها 

الابو : زينب الوقت حليو عادي بدون ايسي 

زينب تصرخ : اني ما يهمني ابغي اانام في ايسي 

الابو : سكتي صوتش وصل الى اخر الشارع 

وصل صراخ زنبوو الى بيت محمد 

ام محمد : يوو الضاهر بيت حجي ناصر يتهاوشون هكو الصراخ مزعزع المكان 

فاطمه : ايييي 

محمد : اماه روحي شوفي يمكن صاير شي او ميت احد 

الام : يوو فال الله ولا فالك ,, بومه ما تنطق بخير 

محمد : انتين روحي شوفي الحين 

الام : انزين 

راحت ام محمد 

طق طق طق 

ام علي : نعم 

ام محمد : شحوالكم ,,وش صاير عسا ما شر سمعنا صراخ خفنا صاير شي 

ام علي : هذي زينب المقرووده تصارخ وي جدتها 

ام محمد : يعنيي يتهاوشون ؟ 

ام علي : اي له جنهم قطو وفار 

ام محمد : هههههههههههه هذي سالفتي وي عمتي و بتي فاطمه نفس الشي 

ام علي : ولا عاد زنبووو ما شفت احد مثلها يحط باله وي جدته 

ام محمد : زين عجل يا الله بارووح 

ام علي : سامحونا ازعجانكم 

ام محمد : هههههه عاادي 

وراحت ام محمد البيت 

ام علي : زنبووو شفتين هكي جايه ام محمد تقول ويش هل الصراخ 

زينب : ها 

الام : ايي 

اتفشلت زينب ومن كثر الفشيله صاحت 

الام : يوو تصيح 

زينب : كل من هذي هي اساس البلا لو ماهي هني ويانا جان من زمان نمنا ولا صار هواش 

الابو : يلا انطمي ولا تسوين الى امي جدي روحي نامي 

الجده :اذا تبغين الايسي شغليه واني بروح انام برا 

الابو : شفتين ؟ 

زينب : خلها هي لان ما تبغي ايسي واني و مريم نبغيه والله 

الابو : حسبي الله عليش 

تالي قامواسكتوا عن الهواش و راحوا يناموون 

زينب في قلبها : الحين محمد ما بيشتهيني لاني فوضويه 

نااموا كلهم ويوم ثاني الصبح قعدوا حق صلاة الفجر 

و راحوا حرم السيده وتوهم داخلين ما شافوا الا الجده تصارخ صراخ 

الجده بصراخ : السلام عليش يا سيدتي ومولاتي 

زينب : 

مريم : 

الام : عمتي امشي ندخل 

دخلوا وصلوا و خلصوا تالي بدأ القارىء يقرأ حسيني 

و قعدت الجده تصرخ وتصيح 

زينب : يا علي جدتي تفشل ويش يسكتها 

الام : يلا انطمي تصيح على الحسين تقولين تفشل ,, هذا بدل ما تسمعين قاعده تتحججين 

زينب : زين 

مريم : زينب اني اتملل هني بتجين ويايي ؟ 

زينب : وين ؟ 

مريم : البيت 

زينب : اييي 

راحوا البيت الا هناك محمد مقعد على الدرج 

زينب ما انتبهت له تحسبه صبي ثاني 

زينب : يا علي اني جوعانه انشاء الله جابوا الريوووق الحين 

مريم : ايي اني بعد 

زينب : شفتين جدتي جيفه تصرخ هههههههه 

مريم : ايي اتفشلت منها حتى اخت محمد قعدت تضحك 

زينب : فشيله 

محمد سمعهم و قعد يضحك 

داروا اله 

زينب : 

مريم : هذا انت ؟ من وين طلعت ؟ 

محمد: من المصباح خخخخخ 

مريم : ههه ظريف 

محمد : اذا جوعانيين ترى الريووق وصل 

مريم : ويش مقعدنك هل الحزه ؟ 

محمد : الي قعدكم هع 

مريم : احنا رايحين نصلي 

محمد : و انا بعد صليت وجيت قبلكم 

مريم : ااهاا 

محمد يضرب نغزه : لويش ما تعطين وجه ؟ 

مريم : اني ما اعطيك وجه ؟ 

محمد و هو يطالع في زينب : اييييي مطنشتني 

فهمت زينب قصد محمد 

زينب : 

محمد : اي جذي تصيرين قمر 

مريم : هيي انت تتكلم وي من؟ 

محمد : ها ,, وي الغاليه 

مريم : اووه انت اصلا استجنيت امشي زينب نرووح 

محمد : ههههههههههه

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقــــــــة 22


راحت زينب ومريم الشقه الا هناك الريووق قاموا زينب و مريم من كثر جوعهم اكلووه كله <<حشى ذيابه 

زينب : احح شبعت 

مريم : اني بعد 

جو بيتهم من السيده وهم مساكين جواعه 

الام : وين الريوووق مره جوعانه 

زينب في قلبها : الحين ويش اقول ليهم ,, اكلناه كله اني و مريم 

الام :يووو هذا الريووق مأكووول ؟ 

مريم : ايي له اكلناه كله 

زينب : 

الام : يووو واحنا ويش ناكل ؟ 

الجده : وانتون مجاعة افريقيا تاكلونه كله؟ 

مريم : ويش نسويي جواعه 

الابو : عليكم بالعافيه ,, بس لا تعيدونها مره ثانيه 

الجده : فنتين وياكلوون صينيه بكبرها اني ما اصدق 

زينب : 

حل الابو المشكله واشترى ليهم ريووق وسكتوا 

زينب : افف ملل 

مريم : ويش تبيني اسويي لش ؟ 

زينب : زين اكلتيني بقشوري 

مريم : امشي نروووح السووق عن الملل 

زينب : اي خوش فكره بقول الى ابويي يعطيني بيزات 

مريم : اني بعد 

راحوا ثنتينهم يركضوون الى ابوهم 

مريم و زينب : ابويي 

الابو : ها 

مريم و زينب : نبى بيزات عشان نروح نتسوق 

الابو : ويش بتشتروون ؟ 

زينب : ما ادري الي يعجبنا بنشتريه 

الابو : انزين هاش اخذي 

مريم : واني 

الابو : هاااش 

مريم : يلا مع السلامه 

الام : تحملوا عن الشارع ولا تعطون هل السوريين وجه طايحين الحظ 

زينب : انزين 

الجده : تعالي يا مريم اشتري ليي روبه 

مريم : انتين ما تشبعين من الروب ؟ 

الجده : لا ما اشبع هاش اخذي 

طلعوا زينب ومريم من الشقه 

الا محمد للحين مقعد على الدرج << ما اتملل 

محمد : وين بتروحون يا آنسات ؟ 

مريم : والله احنا بنروح السووق 

محمد : اهااا ,, تصدقون انا بعد قايل بروح صدق قلبكم على قلبي 

زينب : 

محمد : 

مريم : يووو بتجي تمشي ويانا ؟ 

محمد : لا من قال ؟ 

مريم : احسب بعد 

محمد : هههههههه لا بس يعني بروح السوق الحين يمكن امشي وراكم 

زينب : 

محمد : عادي ؟ 

زينب : لا 

محمد: مو عادي ؟ 

زينب : لا مو عادي 

محمد : انزين ما علي ما برووح الحين 

مريم : 

زينب : ههههه 

محمد : 

راحت زينب مريم السووق 

وقعدوا يتمشوون ويتسوقون 

بياع سوري : تفضلوا يا حلويين 

زينب : ما بنتفضل زين ؟ 

البياع : اي ليش ؟ 

زينب : تكلم عدل تالي بتعرف ليش 

البياع : 

راحوا زنبوو ومريم يتابعوون التسوق واشتروا ليهم كل اكل وثياب وخرابيط 

رجعوا البيت 

مريم : اماه شوفي ويش اشتريت ليي 

الام : دواهي ....هل الفانيليه على قدش ؟ 

مريم : لوي ويش فيها ؟ 

الام : هي على قد وحده عمرها سنه 

مريم : لا هذي سترچ 

الام : و لويش تشرين لش جده ؟ 

زينب : يوو اماه عادي هكو اني بعد اشتريت ليي 

الام : يخلف الله عليكم بعقل 

الجده : وين روبتي ؟ 

مريم : اوووه نسيت 

الجده : كأني ادري ,, جيبي البيزات ما منش فايده 

جت الليل 

و راحوا السيده زينب و صلوا وخلصوا وكل شي و جوا 

وقعدوا في الشقه يسولفوون 

زينب في قلبها : ملل ,, ما ليي الا اطلع يمكن هناك حمودي موقف 

راحت زينب تطلع وقعدت تدور محمد في الممرات 

زينب في قلبها : يا ربي وين راح هذا ابغي اشوفه 

محمد : احم 

زينب : 

محمد : تدورين من ؟ 

زينب : ها ... ما ادور احد 

محمد : عجل ويش فيش تطالعين يمين ويسار ؟ 

زينب : 

و مشت راحت تسوي روحها تنزل تحت << ترگع الفشيله و على طوول ركبت اللفت 

محمد في قلبه : بروح اركب اللفت انا بعد 

توها بتسكر الباب زينب الا محمد داخل 

زينب : 

فجأه 










فجأه 








انطفت الكهربا و هم في اللفت << يا حراااااام 


زينب لا ارادي : يماااااااااييييي 

محمد : 

زينب : 

محمد : الحين بيعلقون الكهرباء 

زينب: ماني ابغي ارووح الى امي 

و يقوم محمد يعلق ليت مال تلفوونه عشان شوي يضويي 

زينب : 

محمد : الحين بيعلقون الكهربا لا تخافين 

زينب وهي خايفه على حدها : و اذا ما علقوها 

محمد : اكيد بيعلقون الجيلينيتر 

وخلال ما هم جذي 

بيت زينب حالتهم حاله 

الام : ما ادري وين راحت بتي يمااااااا جان ما ضاعت 

الجده: اكيد رايحه تشتري 

الام : هي ما تطلع الا وي مريم ويش يطلعها بروحها والكهرباء منقطعه جان مو خطفووها 

تالي مره وحده علقت الكهرباء 

الجده : اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وال محمد 

و زينب و محمد في اللفت 

زينب: 

محمد: هاكم علقووها خلااص 

زينب : ادري 

محمد: ما قلت لش ما بيمهلون شي 

زينب : اييي 

طلعت زينب و راحت الشقه 

الام ": وين رحتين ؟ خليتيني بلا راي 

زينب : هاا ,, رحت اشتري 

الام : مره فانيه لا تطلعين الا وي اختش 

زينب : انزين 

الام : امشي تعشي يا حبيبتي 

و راحت زينب تتعشى و هي تفكر في محمدووه الي ماخذ عقلها 
عقب فلافة ايام 

جا الابو يقول الى بيتهم بشاره 

الابو : تعالو بقول ليكم شي حلييو 

زينب : ويش ؟ 

الابو : مريم تعالي بقول ليكم شي حليو 

مريم : ويشوو ويش صاير ؟ 

الابو : باجر بنرووح الزبداني 

مريم : صدق ؟ الااااااااي 

زينب : اخيرا بنطلع بنرووح مكان 

مريم: ايي حليوه هناك نقعد في بستان كله فواكه وخضره ,, حلييييو 

زينب : ايي بس تنبط جبدي اشووف الصبيان يسبحون في البرجه واني مقعده اطالعهم 


الام : بس اي حزه بنرووح الزبداني ؟ 

الابو : ان شاء الله من الساعه 9 الصبح الى المغرب الساعه5 

الام : من غير تقديم على الله 

بعد مده 

مريم : ما ادري ارووح الى ايمان خت محمد اتعرف عليها 

زينب : اي روحي له 

مريم : بس هي واجد دليعه و شايفه روحها 

زينب : ايي عكس اخوها 

مريم : ويي حتى اخوها اهبل 

زينب :ما اسمح لش ها 

مريم : زينب انتين ويش عندش وياه اشوفش واجد تدافعين عنه ؟ 

زينب : اني ؟ 

مريم : ايي ,, لا يكون تحبينه ؟ 

زينب : لا احبه ولا شي ,, يعني انتين تحبين هداك الهندي الي في الدكان,,, هديك المره قعدتين تدافعين عنه يعني تحبينه ؟ 

مريم : اني على اخر عمري احب هندي ؟ 

زينب : انتين الي تقولين كل من يدافع عن واحد يعني يحبه 

مريم : بلا شلخ 

زينب : المهم انتين روحي مري على اخته 

مريم : انزين 

راحت مريم 

طق طق طق 

ام محمد : نعم ؟ 

مريم : سلاام 

ام محمد : عليكم السلام ,, شحوالش 

مريم : زينه ,, هني ايمان ؟ 

ام محمد : اييي تبغينها ؟ 

مريم : ايي 

ام محمد : دخلي تفضلي له 

دخلت مريم الشقه 

ولا دخلت الا هناك محمد مسدووح عليه شورت وفانيل 

مريم : هههههههه 

محمد : انت ويش جابش هني ؟ 

ام محمد : محمد ؟ ويش هل الكلام ؟ 

محمد : هههههههه اماه هذي رفيقتي 

مريم : يجدب ماني رفيقته 

ايمان : اماه من يباني ؟ 

ام محمد : جايه لش مريم بنت جيرانه 

ايمان : 

مريم : جايه عشان نلعب 

ايمان : انزين تعالي الحجره نلعب 

محمد : صدق جهالوووو هههههههه 

راح محمد الملقوووف اليهم داخل الحجره 

ايمان : رووح ويش تبغي ؟ 

محمد : جب 

ايمان : 

محمد : مريم شخبار اختش وامش وابووش << عشان لا يميز زينب 

مريم : زينين 

محمد : ها الا خايفه ,, عاادي لا تخافين هع 

مريم : اني اصلا ماني خايفه 

ايمان : رووح نبغي نلعب 

محمد : انزيين العبوا عاادي انا ويش باسويي غير قاعد 

ايمان : تقعد تطالعنا رووح 

محمد: ههههههههههه انزين 

طلع محمد وهم قعدوا يلعبوون 

قامت مريم تمشط شعر اللعبه 

ايمان : هييييييي لا تمشطين شعرها بعدين يتعفس ويصير مو حليو 

مريم : 

ايمان : شفتين هكو صار مو حليو 

مريم : انزين باعدلها 

ايمان : ويش اسويي فيها اخذيها 

مريم : ما ابغيها عندي بس ما جبتهم وياي 

ايمان : 

مريم : اني بقووم 

ايمان : لا لا تقومين قعدي العبي ويايي 

مريم : انزين 

جت حزة الغذا 

ام محمد : يلا حبايبي قوموا تغذوا 

مريم : لا اني بقووم اتغذى في بيتنا 

ام محمد : لا يوو قعدي ويانا له 

محمد : قعدي بتغذا وياكم احم 

ولا سمعوا الا الباب 

طق طق طق 


راح محمد يفتح الباب 

زينب : سلام 

محمد : عليكم السلام يا هلا 

زينب : هني مريم ؟ 

محمد : ايي هني خليها تغذى ويانا 

زينب : لا امي تبغيها 

محمد : لا عادي قولي ليها بتتغذى في بيتنا 

زينب : لا قول ليها تجي 

محمد : افاااااا ما تبغونها تتغذى ويانا 

زينب : لا بس جايبين على قدكم ما يصير تنغص عليكم وهو على قدكم 

محمد : لا لا عاادي 

ام محمد : هلا زنوووب شحوالش ,, وانت ويش عندك واقف روح 

محمد : اماه وييش فيش ؟ 

ام محمد : خلوها تتغذى عندنا هي مستانسه وي ايمان هههههههه 

زينب : انزين ,, يلا مع السلامه 

محمد : تعالي انتين بعد لا 

زينب : 

راحت زينب ودخلوا ام محمد ومحمد داخل 

ام محمد : انت ما تجووز عن سوالفك ؟ 

محمد : هيهيهي عااادي 

ام محمد : يلا مش اتغذى 

وقعدوا يتغذوون و مريم طبيعتها ما تاكل شي تاكل فلاف مدات وتشبع <<< ضعيفه 

محمد : مريم ؟ ويش فيش ما تاكلين ؟ تستحين ؟ 

فاطمه : اكلي له 

مريم : لا ما استحي بس اشبعت 

فاطمه : يوو مريم شبعتين ما اكلتين شي 

مريم : اكلت 

ايمان : اني بعد شبعت 

محمد : هههههههههه الجهال كل جذي اذا رفيقتهم شبعت هم بعد تيس تبع 

ايمان : اني ماني تيس ها 

محمد : جب ولا كلمه 

ايمان : اوووه روووح ,, يلا مريوومه قومي نغسل ايدنا 

نرجع الى بيت زينب 

الام : هل الهبله ما دورت ترووح ليهم الا حزة الغذا 

الجده : ويش فهمها بالدنيا 

الابو : انزين ويش صار لو غذووها 

الام : لا يعني فشيله الغذا على قدهم وهي تروح تتغذى وياهم 

زينب : بس هم شكلهم يبونها 

الابو : يلا تغذوا كل تكبرون السالفه 

الام : عقب شوي روحي ليها,, يعني ما تقدر ما تهووم مني و مناك 

زينب : انزين 

عقب ما تغذوا راحت زينب الى بيت محمد وطقت الباب ,, قام محمد الملقوووف على طوول راح يفتح الباب لان يدري زينب جايه الى ختها 

زينب : ابغي زينب 

محمد : هلا وغلا ,, لا سلام ولا كلام 

زينب : 

محمد : الحين اروح اقول ليها 

راح محمد يقول الى مريم تبغيها ختها 

محمد : مريم تبغيش اختش 

مريم : انزين يلا مع السلامه 

الام : قعدي ويانا له 

مريم : لا برووح 

ايمان : مع السلامه ,, كل يوم تعالي 

راح محمد يسوي روحه بيوصل مريم الى الباب 

محمد يطالع زينب : تحملي بروحش 

مريم : انزين 

محمد : 

زينب : ههههههه 

محمد : عسى هل الضحكه دوووم 

زينب : 

مريم : 

محمد : 

تالي قاموا دخلو الشقه 

مريم تطالع في زينب : <<< شاكه 

زينب : ويش فيش تطالعين فيي جدي 

مريم : لا ولا شي 

زينب : 

الام : مريم ,, لويش رايحه بيت الناس ؟ ما دورتين تتعرفين على بتهم الا حزة الغذا ؟ 

مريم : 

الام : تالي باروح ويا السووق 

مريم ك لوي ؟ 

الام : عشان اشتري لش اغراض مدرسه قمصان و جواتي 

مريم : انزين 

زينب : اني بعد ابغي اغراض 

الام : اغراض وي ؟ حياة حظش في الجامعه يا الخانسه يا الكسلانه 

زينب: اووووووه روحي ولي 

الابو : زينب عيب تسوين الى امش جدي 

زينب : عجل ليش ما تبغاني اشتري لي 

الابو : انا بعطيش بس اذا خلصنا اغراض اختش 

زينب : هذا اذا خلصو

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقــــــــة 23


في الطحين عشان يحصل الحلاوه 

و لو تشوفون وجهه حالته حاله مترووس طحين 

مريم : 

زينب : يلا محمد يلا 

تالي 


راعي الباص : حصلتها ؟ 

محمد : اييي 

راعي الباص : الفايز هووو محمد يستاهل الهديه 

زينب : 

محمد : 

شاف محمد زينب جيفه تشجعه و تصفق اله ... ونسى انه تسابق عشان اخته 

راح يبغي يخش الهديه حضرته يبغي يعطيها زينب 

ما شاف الا ايمان جايه تركض 

ايمان : جيبها 

محمد : اجيب وي ؟ 

ايمان : الهديه له 

محمد : اييي انزين اخذيها 

و هناك مريم و زينب يتهاوشون 

زينب : ما قلت لش انه بيغلب ؟ 

مريم : لانه غشاش 

زينب : كل من يرى الناس بعين طبعه يمكن انتين الي قعدتين تغشين في الالعاب تقولين هو 

مريم : اوووه فكينا زين 

****************************** ********يوم فاني 

مريم : حليو كان هناك ,, خساره خلص اليوم 

زينب : هههههه بعد بنرووح اماكن فانيه يا الهبله 

مريم : ايي صحي نسيت خخخخ 

زينب : شفتين امس ايمان اخت محمد يا علي دليعه الله يعينهم عليها 

مريم : اي دلووعه عدل 

ما شافت زينب الا تلفوونها يرن 

زينب : الووو 

علي : هلا زينب شخبارش 

زينب : هلاا عليييي اني زينه انت شخباارك و شخبار ساره 

علي : انا زين ,, ساره امس اتصلت ليي من ايران تقول هي مستانسه هناك 

الام : هذا علي ؟ 

زينب : ايي 

الام : جيبي باجالمه 

علي: الووو اماه 

الام : امايي , شحوالك يا خلف جبدي 

علي : حياش الله 

و قعدوا يسولفوون و يهرهروون 

زينب : خلصت البطاقه بس 

الام : يلا مع السلامه ,, اتحمل برووحك يا حبيبي 

وسكرو التلفوون 

و راحت زينب حجرتها تنبش في اغراضها 

مريم : ويش فيش جنش قطو ينبش في خمام 

زينب : انتين ما تقولين جلمه عدله ,, هبله 

لمحت مريم شي في كبت زينب مخشوش 

مريم : 

زينب : ويش فيش تبققين عويناتش ؟ 

مريم :هذا قوطي الايس تي الي هداك اليوم خشيتينه ؟ 

زينب : ايي 

مريم : ويش تبغين فيه خاشتنه ؟ 

زينب :الحين بتشووفين ,, بس ابغي منش طلب 

مريم : ويش ؟ 

زينب : روحي اشتري جلاده و شلوشن (( ستاكچيب )) 

مرمي : و لويش كل هذا ؟ 

زينب : انتين روحي وبتشوفين 

نفذت مريم الاوامر وراحت كل عشان تشوف ويش ناويه ختها تسوي 

مريم : هاش جبتهم 

زينب : عفيا يلا راقبيني 

قامت زينب قصت القوطي من فوووق و اخذت جلاده وجلدته 

زينب : هذي كل السالفه 

مريم :صدق فاضيه ,, و ويش بتحطين فيه يا حظي 

زينب : بحط فيه اقلام 

مريم : انزين لويش كل هذا ؟ في المكتبه يبيعون جذي ما يحتاج تسوين 

زينب : لان هذا القوطي غالي 

مريم : بچم ؟ 

زين : ههههههه قصدي غاليي عليي 

مريم : لويش غالي عليش ؟ 

زينب : بس , يلا بسش اسئله مللتيني 

مريم : ربي يخلف عليش بعقل 

ما سمعوا الا الباب يطق 

الام : نعم ؟ 

ام محمد : شحوالكم 

الام : حياش الله ,, حيا الله ام محمد تفضلي 

ام محمد : زاد فضلش 

الام: شحوالش و شحوال الجهال 

ام محمد : هداني ما ليي حال 

الام : عسى ما شر ويش صاير؟ 

ام محمد : الشر ما يجيش ,, بس ولدي محمد من جينا امس من الزبداني و نام ما صبح الا راسه جنه ضو ,, و وجهه جنه كركم 

الام : يوووو ,, ما يشووف شر ,,و تلاقينه جاي من برى و دش في الايسي و صادته لفحه 

ام محمد : ايي اني قلت جدي و قلت يمكن من هل البرجه الي تسبح فيها 

الام : اييي حتى ولدي علي اذا يرووح هل البرچ الگشره لازم يمرض 

ام محمد : ايي ,, واني طبيعتي اذا واحد يمرض من ولادي اخاف عليه واجد حتى لو المرض عاادي ما ادري لويش يصيدني هوس ,, حتى بناتي يقولون جان زين نمرض عشان يدلعوونا 

الام : ما يشووف شر ,, بس انتين وديتينه الدختر ؟ 

ام محمد : ايي اليوم الصبح يوم قعدت وشفته يون خفت وقمت بلا راي و رحت وياه العياده و عطووه دوا 

و قعدوا يسولفوون ,, تعرفوون سوالف النسوان ما تخلص 

تالي طلعت ام محمد 

زينب : مهلت واجد ,, ويش قاعدين تهدرون كل هل المده ؟ 

الام : مسكينه , ولدها مريض 

زينب : اي ولد منهم ؟ 

الام : العوود ,, الي اسمه محمد 

زينب : 

الام : مسكين مريض فيه صخوونه و ماله حاال 

زينبو يوم سمعت الخبر لا ارادي راحت تركض الحجره وقفلتها عليها 

الام : زينب تعالي ويش فيش ؟ 

و زينب راحت على السرير و اخذت قوطي الايس تي الي سوته و العطر الي عاطاه اياها و حضنتهم وقعدت تصيح <<< حنونه 

الام : زينب بطلي الباب الحين الحين 

سمعت زين صووت امها وعرفت انها شكت فيها قامت مسحت دموعها و غسلت وجهها و طلعت تبطل الباب 

زينب: نعم 

الام : ويش فيش قعدتين تصيحين وتقفلين عليش الباب ؟ 

زينب : ما فيي شي بس يعني عور افادي مسكين الصبي توني شايفتنه امس يلعب و مستانس والحين ما له حال 

الام : اييي مسكين ما يستاهل ,, هو واجد طيب 

زينب : اي 

الام : انزين ما له داعي تصيحين ,, هو اختش يوم مرضت ما صحتين 

زينب : انزين 

الام : ابغي اسويي شوربه جان تودين ليهم , لان الشوربه زينه للي فيهم صخونه 

زينب: ايي سوي و اني بوديها 

قامت الام و قعدت تسوي الشوربه و خلصت منها 

مريم : الاااااي ريحتها خنينه حطي ليي بشرب 

الام : هذي الى بيت ام محمد ولدها مريض بنودي ليه 

مريم : محمد ؟ 

الام : اييي , ها روحي وديه ليهم 

زينب : اماه اني قلت باوديه 

الام : انزين هاش 

راحت زينب تودي الشوربه 

زينب : طق طق طق 

ام محمد : من ؟ 

زينب : اني زينب 

ام محمد : تفضلي حبيبتي دخلي 

زينب : هذي شوربه من عند امي تقول الى محمد 

ام محمد : الله يغنيكم ,, دخلي له 

دخلت زينب و هناك محمد مسكين منبطح و لو تشوووفوونه مسكين 

ويش اقوول ليكم ,, يعني وجهه اصفر و يون و يحن 

شافت زينب محمد 

زينب : 

محمد : 

الام : تعالي زينب دخلي الحجره 

و راحت زينب ودخلت ومحمد مسكين و هو بمرضه وهو يطالع فيها << ما يستاهل 


دخلت زينب الحجره 

ام محمد : سامحينا بيتنا عفسه ,, ويش اسويي منشغله بمحمد مريض 

زينب : عاادي 

محمد : اماااااااه 

ام محمد : يا عليييي ,, كل شي تاكله ترجعه ما بيدخل مصارينك شي 

محمد : 

جت الام الى زينب 

ام محمد : هذا هوو من ياكل شي يرجعه 

زينب : الله يشافيه ولا يشووف شر 

ام محمد : اقدعي له 

قدعت زينب و هي ضايق خلقه على محمد 

زينب : يلا مع السلامه 

ام محمد : ويش عاجلنش 

زينب : بقووم 

ام محمد : سلمي على امش و الله يغنيكم 

طلعت زينب من البيت و وجه مو مفارقنها و هو مريض 

دخلت الشقه 

الام : عطيتينهم الشوربه ؟ 

ينب: اي 

راحت زينب الحجره وقعدت حزينه وهي تكتب على الاوراق 

M + Z = , وتكتب اشعار, و عيون تطيح منها دمعه و هل الاشياء يعني هههه 


شافت مريم هل الاشياء المرسوومه 

مريم : زينب ويش قصدش بــــ M + Z = ؟ 

زينب : ما يهمش ويلا فجي عني لا يجيش كف 

مريم : ويش في معصبه عليي ؟ لو تحطين حرة غيري فيي اني ؟ 

زينب : اووووووهوووووو ولاخير ,و تدرين اطلعي برا 

مريم : ماني 

تالي قام الضرب والصراخ 

الام : دوااااااهي 

مريم : 

زينب : 

الام : زينب ويش سويتين في اختش ؟ 

زينب : ما ادري انتون سكتوا عني , مللتوني 

مريم : 

و الام مي مصدقه ان زينب طاحت ضرب في مريم

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقــــــــة 24

جا الابو وخبرته الام ان زينب طاحت ضرب في مريم 

الابو : زينب لويش ضاربه اختش ؟ 

مريم : كل على حساب اقول ليها ويش قصدش بـــ Z + M = ? 

الابو : زينب 

زينب : ابويي ويش عليك منها اني يوم اكتب Z + M = قصدي اني و مريم نحب بعض للأبد ,, لان احنا كل وي بعض و نحب بعض 

مريم : يعني انتين كان قصدش اني ؟ 

زينب : اي له بس انتون كل تشكوون فيي وتحسبووني اقصد شي ثاني 

الابو : انزين انزين بس خلاص لا تصيحين ,, ويلا ستسمحي من اختش 

زينب : انزين 

تالي قامو سامحوا بعض 

راحت زينب الحجره وقعدت تصيح على محمد 

مريم : زينب قومي تغذي 

زينب : انزين الحين بجي 

تالي على الغذا كلهم ياكلوون بس زينب تسويي روحها تاكل << مي مشتهيه تاكل 

الابو : زينب ويش فيش ما تاكلين ؟ اكلي لا 

زينب : بس الحمد لله شبعت 

الام : تعالي تعالي 

زينب : ها 

الام : ادري عنش ما اكلتين .. امشي اكلي 

زينب : ما ابغي مو مشتهيه ,, وسكتوا عني لا تمللووني 

الام : هذي ويش فيها ,, 

راحت الام الى زينب وقعدت وياها في الحجره 

الا م : زينب ويش فيش يا حبيبتي ؟ 

زينب : ما فيي شي 

الام : لا فيش شي منتين على بعضش اليوم 

زينب : لا بس اتذكرت ساره وعلي وصار افادي فيهم 

الام : هكو توه متصل اخوووش صوبه صار افادش فيه 

زينب : م هذا الي ذكرني بهم 

الام : بس كلها جم يوم واحنا راجعين ولا تصيحين 

زينب : انزين 

يوم فاني العصر 

الام : زينب هداني بارووح بيت ام محمد شوي وبرد اجي مو تتهاوشين وي اختش 

زينب : اماه باجي وياش 

الام : واختش تقعد بروحها 

زينب : هههه هكو ابويي وياها له 

الام : زين امشي 

و راحوا 

طق طق طق 

ام محمد : نعم ؟ 

الام : شحوالش 

ام محمد : حياش اله والنبي ؟,, تفضلووو 

الام : شحوال محمد ان شاء الله اشوى 

ام محمد : الحمد لله صار اشوى عن امس .. تفضلو 

دخلوا داخل 

الام : الحمد لله 

ام محمد : وي على عمري البارحه ما نام من وجع الراس 

الام : اييي الصخوونه بلوى ,, هو وينهي باسلم عليه 

ام محمد : لحضه ,, محمد محمد 

محمد : ها اماه 

ام محمد : قوم يا حبيبي ام علي تبغي تسلم عليك 

محمد : انزين 

طلع محمد مسكين 

ام علي: شحوالك محمد ان شاء الله اشوى 

محمد : الحمد لله اشوى 

ام علي : الحمد لله,, بس لا تدخل الايسي مره وحده وانت حران تالي تمرض 

محمد : ان شاء الله 

زينب : <<< مستانسه انه برى 

ام محمد : قدوعووا تفضلوا 

الام : الا بقوول , يقول ابو علي ان الليله المولد 

ام محمد : اي له مولد الامام محمد الباقر 

لام : ايييي ,, عجل بشتري حلاوه عشان اوزع الليله في صحن السيده 

ام محمد : اي اني بعد نادره على محمد اذا برى بشتري حلاوه و بوزعه 

الام : ايي ,, عجل الليله بنطلع وي بعض للصلاه 

ام محمد : ان شاء الله 

جت المغرب وراحوا يصلوون في صحن السيده 

و خلصوا الاوادم الصلاه وقعدوا كل مجموعه تخلص صلاه تقعد تصفق و تقرأ مولد وتنفر حلاوه 

مريم : اماه الااااااي باروووح اصفق وياهم 

الام : صبري بتخلص ام محمد من الصلاه وبنرووح كلنا وياهم نصفق 

خلصت ام محمد وراحوا يصفقوون ويقرون المولد و يوزعوون حلاوه 

و مريم ما ليها حال تتقمز وتصفق وتصرخ وتجمع حلاوه الدنيا و ما حولت 

زينب : الااااي حلو هذا الحلاوه عطيني واحد 

مريم : ماني 

زينب : صدق برصه ,, انزين وين يوزعوووونه ؟ 

مريم : هداك الصوووب روحي الحقي عليه 

زينب : روحي انتين اخذ ليي واحد 

مريم : روحي متفرغه لش 

زينب : كريــــــــهه 

راحت زينب قعدت صوب الناس الي يصفقوون ما شافت الا مره تدووور 

المره : بدك تعرفي شو مستقبلك ؟ 

زينب : جيفه ؟ 

المره : اقرأ لك كفك 

زينب : اييي ابغي ,, بجم 

المره : بــــ ..... ,, بدك ؟ 

زينب : اييي 

قامت المره تقرا ايد زينب 

المره : عندك احد بتحبيه كتير كتير 

زينب: اييييي 

المره : صحيح ؟ 

زينب : ايي ,, و بعد قولي اشياء 

المره : انت عصبيه شوي , ولا بتحبي احد يتكلم عن الي بتحبيه 

زينب : هههه اي وبعد 

المره : عندك احد بتغاري منووو كتييير ,, انت كنتي بتحبيه بس هلأ ما بتحبيه ,, اسموو يبدأ بحرف النون و هو يقرب لك 

زينب : من ؟ 

المره : ههههه ما بعرف بس اسمو يبدأ بحرف النون 

زينب : اييييييي عرفتها هي ندى بنت خالتي 

المره : ههههههه ,, الي بتحبيه هو كمان بحبك و دايم بفكر فيك ,و بس هو هلأ في وعكه صحيه 

زينب : اييي ,, انتين ساحره ؟ 

المره : لا مني ساحره بس اشووف الي مكتووب في ايدك ههههههههه 

زينب : انزين كملي 

المره : انتي بتكزبي على بيتك كتير بس ما بعرف شو السبب 

زينب : 

و قعدت تقوول ليها اشياء واجد وتطلع صح 

و اخيرا قالت ليها 

المره : حبيت اقول لك خبر مؤسف بدك تسمعيه ؟ 

زينب : ايي قولي 

المره : الي بحبك ,, هو صدق يحبك بس ما بتتمكنوا من انكم تاخذو بعض للأسف 

زينب : 

المره : 

زينب : لا لا مستحيل انتين جذابه 

المره : انا شو بهمني الي مكتووب بيدك 

زينب : جذابه 

المره : بكيفيك .. بس انا هلأ بدي فلووسي 

زينب : هاش اخذيهم 

راحت المره و زينب مي راضيه تصدق و كل ما تذكر كلام المره تزيد صياح 

الام : يوو زينب ويش فيش تصيحين 

و زينب مي راضيه تنطق جلمه 

الام : من ضربش ؟ ويش صاير ؟ 

زينب : ما ضربني احد 

الام : عجل ويش فيش؟ 

زينب : ما فيي شي افففففف اني بروح البيت 

راحت زينب تركض الشقه 

و في دخلتها العماره كان هناك محمد مسكين توه قايم من فراشه يبغي شوي يطلع عن الحكره 

زينب : 

محمد : زينب 

زينب : 
ومشت راحت داخل الحجره 

محمد : ويش فيها زينب جايه بروحها الشقه 

راح محمد يطقطق الباب مال شقتهم لان شقتهم ما فيها احد وهو يخاف عليها بروحها في الشقه 

محمد : طق طق 

زينب : من ؟ 

محمد : انا 

زينب : ويش تبغي اهيء اهيء 

محمد : ليش راجعه البيت بروحش وانتين تصيحين 

زينب : كيفي ,, ابغي اقعد بروحي في الشقه 

محمد : انزين كيفش بس قفلي الباب عليش 

زينب : وانتي ويش لك خص 

محمد : انزين انزين خلااص ,, بس انتين لويش تصيحين ؟ 

زينب : ما يهمك 

محمد : زين زين بااااي 

راح محمد مسكين و هو محبط و لا يدري ويش صاير 

قام رد رجع قال ما بيطلع يخاف يخلي زينب بروحها في شقه 

قام قعد قبال شقة زينب << شوف الشهامه 

تالي جو بيت محمد و بيت زينب 

ام محمد : محمد ؟ ويش مقعدنك هني مو انت مريض 

محمد : لاعت جبدي من القعده في الفراش قلت اقوووم 

الام : ما شفت زينب ماره هني ؟ 

محمد : بلى دخلت الشقه وهي تصيح 

ام علي : باروح شوفها جان مو احد متعلف بها 

راحت ام علي و دخلت الشقه وهناك زينب ميته من الصياح 

الام : زينب ويش فيش ما قعدتين ويانا هناك 

زينب : 

الام : ها 

و زينب مي راضيه توقف من الصياح الدمووع اربع اربع 

الام : ردي عليي 

قامت زينب ما شافووها 


الا 



طايحه دوره 

زينب : 

الام : يا علي دواااااااااااااهي,, حريقه حرقتني ,, 

م محمد : يووو ويش صاير 

الام :بتي ماتت 

سمع محمد الام تصارخ 

محمد : زينب 

راح محمد دخل الشقه وشاف زينب طايحه و فاقده وعيها 

و امه ترش عليها ماي والام تصيح وترن 

محمد : زينب 

قام محمد على طووول يركض يبغي يرووح الى الدختر 

وفي نزلته من علي الدرج الجده ومريم جايين وقوم يدعم في الجده وتطيح من فوووق تتدحلب الى تحت من على الدرج 

مريم : محمد قتلت جدتي 

محمد: << صارت عليه بلوى فانيه 

ويش تتوقعون بصير ؟

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقـــــــــــة 25

بلوى الى بلوى فانيه 

محمد : الحين زينب ,, بتودونها المستشفى لو ما يحتاج 

ام محمد : هي اوتعت ,, بس تالي بنوديها بنشووف ويش فيها له 

الام : الحين وينهي عمتي ؟ 

محمد : هكي تحت 

تالي قاموا راحوا كلهم 

الام : عمتي ,,بسم الله عليش تعالي 

تالي قامو كلهم مشووها الى الشقه 

والجده مي قادره تمشي مسكينه 

الام : جان مو تكسرت عظامتها 

ام محمد : لازم نوديهم عجل ثنينهم الدختر 

محمد : اوقف تكسي ليهم عشان يوديهم ؟ 

ام محمد : ايي روح 

راح محمد وقف تكسي 

و راحوا شالوا المرضى هههههههه يا دافع البلا 

و ركبوهم السياره و محمد راح وياهم <<< نعم الجار 

وتالي راحو الدختر و فحصوا على الجده هل المسكينه الفقيره وشافوا ان فيها كسر ههههه الله رحمهابعد اشوى ما ماتت 

الام: يوووو يا علييييييي ,, كسر في وينه من حاله ؟ 

محمد : 

الدكتور : كسر في اليد ,, شو كان السبب لهذا الكسر ؟ 

الام : ما تدري و انزلقت من فوق الدرج 

الدكتور : اها 

راح الدكتور وي الجده عشان يشوفون علاجها 

تالي قاموا راحو لدكتور فاني عشان يشوف المريضه الفانيه 

الدكتور : بنتك عندا صدمه اثرت على نفسيتا 

الام : يووو ,, جيفه يعني ماني فاهمه 

الدكتور : يعني بنتك من كتر الصدمه صار عندا هبوط في الدم و من هيدا الشي طاحت مغشي عليها 

الام : اييي ويش سبب هل الصدمه من حريقه ؟ 

الدكتور : ما بعرف ,, 

الام: يوووو ويش اسويي الحين اني 

الدكتور : راح اعطيها دوا لازم تاخدو بأنتظام 

الام : يا علي ويش هل المصايب ,, يعني هي الحين حالتها خطيره ؟ 

الدكتور : لا ما شاء الله عليها هي هلأ بصحه ممتازه ,, بس بدا حدا يتكلم معا لان هي بتكتم كتير اشيا في ألبا 

الا: انزين ,, امرنا الى الله ,, اني باقول الى ابوها وباشووف 

و محمد طول ما الدكتور يتكلم و هو ساكت و لانطق ولا بجلمه <<<< عجل جاي لويش ؟ 

تالي راحو بيمشوون بس دكروا الجده و راحوا مره فانيه الى الدكتور مالها 

محمد يقول الى الدكتور : لو سمحت الحين هي تحتاج انها تقعد هني لو ترجع ويانا ؟ 

الدكتور : لا بس مهلوا عليها 10 دقائق و راح ترجع معاكم ,, بس بعد اسبوع حاولوا انكن تجيبوها مره تانيه 

محمد : انزين 

عقب ما خلصوا من الجده قامو راحو البيت 

ما راحاو البيت الا الابو هناك قاعد على اعصابه ومستحمق على حده 

الابو : ويش صاير ؟ ويش صار في زينب بتي ؟ و ويش في امي ؟ 

قاموا قالوا له السالفه من الالف الي الياء 

الابو : ويش هل الحاله ,,, و زينبالصدمه الي فيها ما قالوا ليكم من ويش ؟ 

الام : انت اسكت ,, الحين خلها ترتاح اذا سمعتك بترد تطيح دوره 

الابو : انزين 

يووم فاني 

قعدت زينب من النوم الا امها جايبه ليها الريوق 


الام : صباح الخير 

زينب : صباح النور 

الام: جبت لش الريووق ,, قعدي اكلي 

زينب : ما ابغي اكل 

الام : لا الدكتور قال لازم تاكلين 

زينب : 

الام : يلا اكلي له 

تالي قامت زينب تاكل ,, وقامت الام و قعدت تسأل فيها 


الام: زينب ,, قال لينا الدكتور انش طحتين دوره من سبب صدمه 

زينب : من ويش ؟ 

الام : و هو ويش دراه من ويش الصدمه ,, انتين الي تقولين لينا المفرووض 

زينب : ها ,, مو صدمه بس امس يعني كنت داير راسي بس 

الام : زينب اني امش واعرفش عدل ,, ادري انش تجدبين عليي من عيونش مبين , قولي 

زينب : يعني اني جدابه ؟ 

الام : شوفي الدكتور قال لينا لازم وياها احد يتحجى وياها عن الي في خاطرها والا اذا قعدتين تكتمينه في قلبش بتستجنين 

زينب : اووه انتون المجانين مو اني 

الام : ويش هل المر ,, عجل كل يوم بتطيحين دوره 

زينب : 

تالي قامت الام وطلعت برا وطلعت وراها زينب 

الابو : زينب ,, ان شاء الله صرتين اشوى ؟ 

زينب : اي 

ما سمعوا الا الباب ينطق 

الام : من ؟ 

ام محمد : شحوالكم 

الام : حياش الله دخلي 

ام محمد : شحوال زينب و ام ناصر 

الام : زينين الحمد لله 

و قعدوا يسولفوون

----------


## hope

وبعدين وش صااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

بلللللللللليز كمل بسرررعه


والف الف شكر لك 
ننتظر الأجزااء بسرعه


تحيااتي

----------


## فيلسوف

يسلموووووووو على المرور

----------


## نور الهدى

مشكور خيو فيلسوف 

وما اشوف شر 


ام محمد

----------


## فيلسوف

يسلمو  شر مايجيش  والعفووو ويسلمووووووووو لي كل من رد على المووووضوع

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ايه كمل حجي*
*ومشكووور..*

----------


## hope

يلا اني انتضرررر البااقي بسرررعه رحم الله والديك 
لاتتأخر


 :sad2:

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

مشكور اخوي فيلسوف على النقل
قصة واايد حلوه  :bigsmile:  قريتها من قبل

تقبل تحياتي

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## hope

ننتظرررررر بسرعه وين القصه؟؟؟؟

----------


## فيلسوف

يسلمووووووووووو شبااااااب على المرور وانتظرو قليل

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقــــــــة 26

عقب يومين صارت زينب زينه جنها غزاله تناطط و محمد بعد صار جنه حصان يركض 

عاد وقامت زينب تبغي تروح تشتري ليها گوت 

انزين عاد هي طلعت راحت تشتري وكل شي 

تالي عقب مده جو بنوتات دلوعات هم فلاف و كان محمد واقف هناك 

وحده من المادليع : لو سمحت بغيت اسئلك 

محمد : تفضلي 

الدلوعه : امممم هذي العماره فيها عائلة كذا كذا ؟ 

محمد : ها ... لا مو في هذي الحمله بس انا اعرف هم وين عمارتهم 

وحده ثانيه : اها ,, ممكن تشرح لينا اذا ما عليك امر 

محمد : اوكي ,, تعرفين شارع التين 

البنيه بصووت ناعم وهي تتدلع على محمد : هههههههه اكيد في احد ما يعرفه ,, الله يهداك بس 

محمد : هههه ايي هي العماره صايره في بداية الشارع 

وحده ثانيه : وييي احنا نخاف نتغوى هنااك 

و قاموا يفتحون سوالف وي محمد و يدلعون عليه لان هو ما شاء الله عليه واجد وسيم وكشخه 

الا زينب جايه وشافت محمد شلون يبتسم و يسولف وياهم 

زينب : 

محمد : 

قاموا البنات يوم شافت محمد يطالع وراهم دارو 

شافوا زينب الهم يطالعونها بنظرات استحقار 

زينب : 

قام محمد تخزبگ يبغي يروح الى زينب بس البنات مو هادينه في حال سبيله 

الدولووعه : ويش فيك ههههههه يلا تعال دلنا 

محمد : هاا ,, ما يحتاج هي العماره معرووفه 

بنيه فانيه : يلا خذ مو انت توك تقول بتدلينا 

محمد : اه ,, انتون روحوا امشو وبتشوفون العماره متكوووب عليها اسم الحمله وخلاص افففف 

الدلووعه : وييييي شفيك تتأفأف ؟ لا يكون مللناك 

محمد :اي,, عن اذنكم 

راح محمد يبغي يراضي زنوووب لان هو من زمان ما شافاها مسكين ويش يسوي في عمره بعد الظروووف ما ترحم 

راح الا من زمان زينب دخلت الشقه 

محمد : الحين انا ويش اسويي ؟ ما ليي الا اطقطق الباب 

قام طقطقه 

طلعت زينب 

زينب : 

محمد : ويش فيش زنوب ؟ 

زينب : انت رووح قبل لا احد يجي و يشوفك 

محمد : خلهم يشوفون 

زينب : 

محمد : قولي ويش فيش لا 

زينب : انت مجنون اقول لك هني 

محمد : انزين انا الحين برووح بس مره فانيه قولي ليي لانش شكلش زعلانه من يوم الي طحتين دوره 

زينب: 

تالي راح محمد البيت 

الام : محمد ,, تعال شوف اختك 

محمد: ويش تبغي بعد هي 

الام : تبغينا نرووح الارض السعيده مكان اللعوب 

محمد : الحين ؟ 

ايمان : لا باجر 

محمد : باشوف 

ايمان : عاد محمد ودني اني وفاطمه وحسين 

محمد : قلت لش باشوووف 

الام : ما ادري اقول الى بيت ام علي جان تجيب جهالها وياكم يروحون ؟ 

محمد: اي خوش فكره 

الام : تروح بتهم مريم بس له ؟ 

محمد : لا ,, حتى زينب 

الام : يوو زينب كبيره على اللعب 

محمد : هي غير اكبر من اختي بسنه 

الام : انزين عجل بقول ليها 

محمد : روحي الحين 

الام : يوو الحين ؟ تالي برووح 

محمد : ويش فرق بين الحين تالي .. روحي الحين 

تالي قامت ام محمد راحت بيت ام علي تزورهم و مره وحده تقول ليهم اذا بروحون 

دخلت داخل وقعدو يهدروون 

تالي قامت ام محمد تقول الى ام علي 

ام محمد : هاكم جهالي بروحون مكان اللعوب اذا تبغين بتش مريم و زينب يروحون وياهم 

ام علي : مكان لعووب ؟ قدصش هديك الي سمها الارض السعيده ؟ 

ام محمد : هههههه اي 

ام علي : ايييي مريم من يوم احنا في البحرين هي تحن عليي تبغى ترووح ,, عاد ما ادري بزينب تبغي تروح لو لا 

ام محمد : قولي ليهم 

راحت الام تقول ليهم 

مريم : صدق بارووح اني 

الام : اني بعد بروووح 

ام علي : هكم موافقين ,, بس على الاقل بنخلي وياهم ابوهم 

ام محمد : ايي ما عليي كلهم خلهم ياخدون ليهم باص ويروحون 

ام علي: انزين 

تالي طلعت ام محمد و خبرت محمد بالشي 

محمد : بجون 

ايمان : الااااااي بتجي وايي مريوووم 

و كلهم مستانسين 

عاد ابو علي جا وقالت له الام 

الابو : 

الام : روح وياهم مساكين عن قعدتهم في البيت 

الابو : هم متى بروحون ؟ 

الام : كأن باجر 

الابو : انزين ,, عجل باروح اتفق وي ولدهم وبشووف 

زينب : 

و قعدوا متشوقين لليوم الثاني

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقــــــة 27



طلع الابو عشان يتفق وي محمد الا محمد موقف كالعاده هي مهنته >> الله يسلمكم ناطوور العماره 

الابو : محمد ,, اشوى انك هني ,, على سالفة الارض السعيده الحين احنا لازم نحجز باص لا 

محمد : ها ,, ايي لازم نحجز 

الابو : بنحجز باص و بندفع انت نص وانا نص زين ؟ 

محمد : اي لا ,, واجد تمام 

تالي قاموا طلعوا وي بعض عشان يروحون يدبروون الباص له ,, صادوا ليهم راعي باص 

الابو يقول للسوري : لو بغينا نحجز باص عشان تودينا الارض السعيده بجم ؟ 

السوري : اي تكرم عينك ,, بــــ..... 

الابو :ها ,, لا واجد غالي ,,لهدرجه الباص واجد كشخه ؟ 

محمد : ويش عليك منه ابو علي خلنا نشوف لينا واحد فاني احسن 

راحو و لقطوا ليهم واحد فاني 

محمد : هي انت بجم اذا نحجز لباجر وتودينا الارض السعيده ؟ 

السوري : الارض السعيده ؟ 

محمد : اي 

السوري : عشانك انت بس بــــــ.... 

الابو : اي هذا زين 

تالي قاموا اتفقوا وياه وين يمر عليهم والساعه جم و هل الاشياء يعني هههه 

و رجع الابو البيت و محمد راح ,,, راح هناك البليارد >>> خبركم هالصبيان مووووووووتهم هل اللعبه هع 

راح الابو البيت 

زينب: ابويي ,, عطني بيزات عشان اشتري ليي اكل 

مريم : اي اني بعد 

الابو : لباجر ؟ 

زينب : ايي له 

الابو : باجر بجي الباص صوب العماره ها ,, الساعه 9الصبح 

الام : وبجم ؟ 

الابو : مو غالي بس بــــ... 

الام : قص عليك هل الطايح الحظ ,, جان خليته يخفضك 

الابو : الي صار صار بس خلاص 

زينب : الاااااي هناك حليو ,,كشخه 

تالي راحو يشتروون 

والدكان الي كانوا رايحينه صوب الباليارد << يا محاسن الصدف خخخخ 

و كان محمد يلعب بمهاره و بدقه و بتركيز تام 

من شاف زينب طايفه يقوم يهد الي عنده << بل سويناها ملاك 

واحد هناك : ويش فيك يا الحمد ؟ 

محمد : ههه ويش ؟ 

الصبي : ويش ؟ كمل اللعب 

محمد : ههههههه ايي 

و مريم ميته من الضحك عليه 

مريم : محمد مجنون من شافني قام هد اللعب 

زينب في قلبها : صدق مخرخشه 

راحو الدكان 

مريم : ابغي غرشة بيبسي 

السوري : تكرم عينيك 

راح حضرته بطلها و عطاها اياها 

مريم : من امرك تبطلها ؟ اني قلت ابغي بس اففف 

السوري : هههه اي شربيها 

مريم : لا بعد حاره و جان زين بارده 

زينب :ههههههه بعد ويش بتسوين بها الحين اشربيها 


تالي قاموا عطوه البيزات 

مريم : عطنا خرده 

السوري : بدك خردل ؟ 

مريم : اي << تحسب يقول ليها خرده 

السوري : انا ما ابيع خردل روحي البراده هونيك 

زينب: مو خردل ههههههههههه 

مريم : يووو اني قلت خردل ؟ 

السوري : 

زينب : ههههههههههه قصدها عندك فكه ؟ 

السوري : اهاااا, اي اكيد تفضلي 

اخذت زينب الخرده وهي ميته من الضحك 

و مريم منقهر ههههه 

تالي رجعوا البيت 

الابو : الله الله ,, لويش كل هل الاكل ؟هههههه 

مريم : عشان نبلع 

الابو : ههههههه عليكم بالعافيه 

زينب : ولو تشوفون ويش صار هناك جان تجودون بطنكم وتضحكون 

الام : يؤ ويش صار 

قالت ليهم زينب السالفه تالي الا كلهم قعدوا يضحكوون هع 

مريم : اووه بسكم ضحك تالي تموتون 

الام : وي شرعنا ,, 

*نرجع الى بيت محمد * 

الام: يوو من طلع وي ابو علي للحين ما رجع 

فاطمه : يعني انتين للحين ما تعرفين ولدش ؟ و للحين تخافين عليه كانه جاهل 

الام : يلا سكتي انتين 

تالي جا محمد 

فاطمه : ها هاكو جا 

الام : وي حجزتون باص ؟ 

محمد : اي 

و قال ليهم التفاصيل كلها 

تالي قاموا الاوادم نامو و اشرقت شمس الصباح لبزوغ يوم جديد مملوء بالمرح وال << الاخت تتكلم لغه عربيه فصحه 

الجده : قعدوا يا الخايبين صلاتكم الحين باطله ,, ما منها فايده ,, احنا قعدنا الفجر وصلينا وتسمعنا وانتون بنومكم يا المساديح 

الام : الحين الساعه جم ؟ 

الابو : وينهم ما جهزوا ؟ الحين 8 ونص 

الام : ده ,, قعدوا ما باقي شي و يجي الباص 

زينب بكل برود : گود مورنينگ 

الجده : ها ؟ 

زينب : والله حاله ويش فهمهم 

قامت زينب وغسلة وجهها وصلت وجهزت و نفس الشي مريم 

الابو : يلا مشينا 

طلعوا من الشقه وهم محملين بالاكل و البيزات 

و نزلوا تحت الا عائلة محمد واقفه هناك 

الابو : ها ؟ جا الباص ؟ 

محمد : لا 

الابو : لا ؟ الحين تسع وعشر .. يا الله لازم تأخير 

و شوي و يجي الباص 

ديديد 

ايمان : هاكو الباص جا 

تالي قاموا كلهم ركبوا و هم طايرين من الفرح 

مريم : يلا ايمان وحسين امشوا نصفق و نقول اناشيد 

زينب : لا لا تقولون شي ,, بعدين راسي يألمني << تدلع 

مريم : ويييي , عاد طاحت دووره قامت تتدلع 

الابو : مريم سكتي 

مريم : يوو اني ويش قلت غير ابغي اقول نشيده 

الابو : انزين قولي 

محمد : 

تالي قاموا الجهال يقولون اناشيد سبيستون هههههه 

و طول ما الباص يمشي هم ينشدوون ولا بعد يتعاييون على الاناشيد ,, جهال ويش نسوي 

و فاطمه قاعده وي زينب في كرسي ويهدروون 

و تابع البااص وقام يمشي و يمشي و يمشي << بس له 

انزين عاد و صلوا المكان المحدد الهو الارض السعيده 

مريـــــم : الااااااااااااااي حليوين الالعااااب باروح العب 

وتقوم تركض ركيض وتشبق لعبه 

زينب : يوو قولي ليها تحارس 

تالي الابو نادى عليها الملقووفه 

مريم : وي ابغي العب له 

الابو : انتين ويش فيش ؟ صبري بنروح وي بعض عشان ندخل ببطاقه 

مريم : انزين 

تالي قاموا يتمشوون و اتفقوا على لعبه يركبونها كلهم 

فاطمه : زينب بتركبين هل اللعبه ؟ 

زينب : ههه انتين بتركبين ههههه ؟ 

تالي قاموا كلهم الجهال و زينب وفاطمه ركبوا لعبـــــــــة 

اي لعبه تتوقعون ؟ 



^^ 







^^ 




لــــــــــــــعبة بيــــــــــــــت الوحـــــــــــــــووووش ههههههاااااااي 

و ركبت زينب و فاطمه في كرسي ,,, و ايمان مريم في كرسي ,,, ومحمد و حسين في كرسي ,,,, بس صار محمد و حسين ورى فاطمه و زينب 

هههههههههه دار راسكم ؟ ما عليه 

و زينب مجوده فاطمه من عبايتها 

فاطمه : انتين خايفه ؟ 

زينب : حدي 

بعــــــــــــــدين بــــــــدأت الـــلــــــــــــعبه 

و دخلوا هداك المكان المظلم ,, هناك كل هياكل عظميه و وحوووش و تماثيل تخرع و رسمات مرعبه 

و شافت زينب جدي و تقوووووم تصرخ صرااخ يبط الادون 

فاطمه : يماااااااااا 

تعرفوون صراخنا احنا البنوتات هههههه احم 

و مريم قالعه المكان من الروان 

يعني حالتهم حاله 

و محمد ميت من الضحك على صراخهم يدور ورى يشوفهم يصرخوون ,, و يدور قدام يشوفهم يشبقون بعض ويرنون 

محمد : 

حسين : محمد انا خايف 

محمد : صدق ؟ تعال حبيبي شبقني 

حسين : انزين 

تالي قام حسين شبق محمد و هو مغمض << حشى 

لين ما خلصت اللعبه وطلعوا 

مريم : حلقي عورني من الصراخ يا علي اه 

ايمان : اييي اني بعد خفت شفت هداك الي عنده فأس ,, موجهنه عليي 

فاطمه : يخوف له 

زينب : ايي اني موتي ولا اشووف هل الاشياء الي تخوف 

محمد يطالع في زينب و عن يا حسب يكلم فاطمه : خفتون ؟ 

فاطمه : اي ,, ما شفتنا واحنا نصرخ ؟ 

محمد : اي بلى شفتكم ,, صدق جبن 

فاطمه : والله كيفنا ,, انت الجبن 

زينب : هههههه 

محمد في قلبه : يا عمري هل الابتسامه 

تالي طلعوا من اللعبه 

و هناك الابو يحارسهم 

الابو : هاا ؟ استانستون ؟ 

مريم : يا علي يخوف لو تشوف الوحوش جان تصرخ 

الابو : 

حسين : اما محمد شجاع ولا يخاف من الوحوش 

محمد : 

تالي قعدوا يتمشوون و هناك في جمال وخيول 

حسين : محمد ابغي اركب على الخيل 

محمد : بنخليك تركب على خيل صغير 

تالي قام ركب و هو مستانس ان هو ركب خيل ههههههه 

الابو : ها محمد منت ناوي تركب خيل ؟ 

محمد : بلى ,,هههه توني اقول 

تالي قام ركب محمد على الخيل الابيض الناصع و قعد يمشي << يفوووشر 

زينب في قلبها : يا علي يجنن ,, هذا هو فارس احلامي ,, جماله جمال 

مريم : بس يا فارس الشجعان بسرعه نبغي نلعب 

زينب في قلبها : خليني اشوفه واتمنظر في حلاوته 

حسين : امن محمد بطل 


الابو : امشو اشترو ليكم شي يبرد على جبودكم 

تالي راحوا اشتروا ليهم بيبسي 

و حسين حاط عيونه على لعبه بعيده من هداك الصووب يعني واجد بعيده بس هو لمحها وقرر يروح ليها 

تالي ما التفتوا الا حسين مو وياهم 

فاطمه : وين حسين ؟ 

مريم : اي صدق هو من متى للحين ويانا 

ايمان : يوو جان مو ضاع 

محمد : انتون قعدوا باروح اشوف هل الاهبل 

تالي راح يدوره ما شافه الا جاي له يصيح 

حسين : محمد محمد اهيييء ,, انت وين رحت 

محمد : انت الي وين رحت 

حسين : قالت امي كل اجود ايدك جيب باجدوها اهييء 

محمد : انزين يلا مش 

تالي قاموا يمشوون و شاف حسين مكان اسكريم 

حسين : محمد ابغي اسكريم 

محمد : انزين لا تصيح بشتري لك 

تالي راحوا صوب الاسكريم بيشتروون وشافتهم ايمان 

ايمان : هاكم رايحين يشتروون اسكريم ,, باروح ليهم 

مريم : اني بعد 

و راحوا الملقوفين 

ايمان : اني بعد ابغي اسكريم 

مريم : حتى اني 

حسين : انتون روحوا محمد بيشتري ليي بس انا 

محمد : انت اخمد 

ايمان : ليييي والله احنا بعد نبغي 

محمد : انزين بشتري ليكم ,, مريم اختش تبغي على ويش ؟ 

مريم : اسألني اني اول تالي اختي ,, ما عندك ذوووق 

محمد : انزين يا ام الذووق 

راحت مريم تسأل ختها زينب تبى على ويش 

فاطمه : اني ابغي على كاكو 

زينب : اني ابغي على فراوله 

راحت مريم تقول الى محمد 

محمد في قلبه : تبغي على فراوله ,, مثلي 

و راحوا قعدوا مره فانيه على المظلات هع 

المهم بعدين قاموا يلعبوون ويغامروون في الارض السعيده المليئه بالسعاااده ههههههه 

بس تالي يعني انتون تعرفون الارض السعيده فيها مغازل شوي ههههه 

قام محمد يمشي بمشيته الشامخه واذا بالبنوتات الدلوعات الطايحين الحظ الباصقين ينطرون اليه بأعجاب 

و محمد مو معبرنهم يقول ما عنده الا اميره وحده وهي زينب 

المهم 

جت الساعه 12 وجا الباص مره فانيه 

و قعد الباص يمشي يمشي لييين ما وصلوا العماره 

تالي دخلوا و هم منهكين من اللعب خخخخ

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقـــــــــة 28


دخلوا بيت زينب البيت 

الام : ان شاء الله استانستون هناك ؟ 

زينب : ايي هناك حليو 

الام : وين اختش مريم ؟ 

زينب : هكي برا الحين بتدخل 

دخلت مريم البيت الهي عندها نفافيخ و اكل الدنيا و ما حولت 

الام : ههههههههه عساش السعاده هذا كله الش ؟ 

مريم : ايي ,, اما لو تشوفين هناك حليوو ,, ركبنا بيت الوحووش يخوف لو تركبينه جان تصرخين مفلنا 

الام : 

وقعدت تهر ليها عن المواقف الي صارت هناك 

الجده : دمشوا نتغذى 

تالي قعدوا يتغذون وعلى الغذا 

زينب : انتين تعالي لويش يوم تفشليني في الباص ؟ 

مريم : اني فشلتش ؟ متى ؟ 

زينب : لا تستهبلين ها , يوم تقولين (( الحين عاد بتدلع على حساب طايحه دوره)) 

مريم : وهذا الي فشلش ؟ 

زينب : اييي لو ما سكتش ابويي جان واصلتين اللغاوه 

مريم : 

الجده : مريم سكتي عنها واكلي ولا عليش منها 

زينب : هي الي بترفع ضغطي ,, الحين انتين ويش دخلش في السالفه ؟ 

الجده: نبا ناكل و انتين تتهاوشين وياها لوي ؟ 

زينب : وانتين ويش لش خص ؟ كيفي 

الابو : زينب اكلي وانتين ساكته فاهمه 

زينب : مريم و هذي فنتينهم يتعلفون وانتون ما تسوون فيهم شي واني من اتكلم بجلمه تصرخون عليي 

الابو : مريم سكتي عنها ولا تفشلينها مره فانيه 

زينب : و امك ؟ 

الابو : زينب بتسكتين لو لا ؟ 

زينب : انزين 

تالي قعدو يتغدون و خلصوا وجت العصر 

زينب : اماه 

الام : وي ؟ 

زينب : ابغي بيزات 

الام : لويش البيزات للعبه و الاكل والخرابيط ؟ 

زينب : لا لا ,, بشتري هدايا لرفقاني له 

الام : 

زينب : يلا له 

الام : هاش اخدي ,, و لا يقصون عليش فاهمه 

زينب : انزين 

راحت زينب تلبس عبايتها 

مريم : وين بتروحين ؟ 

زينب : والله ما يهمش 

مريم : مالت 

طلعت زينب و راحت تتسوق بروحها 

وصلت السوووق 

زينب في قلبها : بشتري اول شي الى حمووودي الهدايا بعدين بتفرغ الى الباقي خخخ 

قامت تشتري الى محمد هدايا تدرون جم هديه ؟ 

اربع هدايا 

زينب : خساره ما تكفي البيزات ابغي اشتري الى حمود بعد هديه 

المهم بعدين قعدت تشتري الي ختها و اخوها و رفيقتها ابرار على هديه ههههههه 

عقب ما خلصت التسوق رجعت و في رجوعها كان محمد بيطلع عشان يروح يصلي و الحمد لله ما كان في احد هناك 

زينب : 

محمد : 

قامت زينب حطت الاجياس الي فيهم هدايا محمد على الارض 

زينب :هذي هديتك 

و بعدين مشت 

قام محمد ولا عطل و اخذ الاجياس و راح الشقه بدل ما يروح يصلي ههههه 

دخل شقتهم وفتح الاجياس 

محمد : 

تدرون ويش اخذت له ؟ 

اخذت له قميص كشووخي ,, ونعال لو تشووفوونه ويش حلاوته ,, و بووك مكتووب فيه اسمه من داخل كشخه لونه بني بعد هههه , و ساعه حليوه رجاليه 

محمد : حليو ذوقها هل القمر 

فاطمه : هذا ويش ؟ من وين لك ؟ 

محمد : هذا انا مشترنهم 

فاطمه : من وين لك البيزات ؟ 

محمد : ويش يهمش 

فاطمه : لان امي قايله ليها تعطيني بيزات قالت ما يكفي 

محمد : لا مو من عند امي 

فاطمه : الله الله الي يشوف الحين انت عندك ملايين لو تشغل جاان مو من عند امي 

محمد : ولاخير وياش بتسكتين لو لا 

فاطمه : اول شي قول من عند من وبسكت 

محمد : شوفي فاطمه انا مو جاهل عندش تحققين ويايي و تسأليني وتهدديني ها ,, اذا ما سكتين الحين بسدحش هني 

فاطمه : لكن ما عليي بتشووف 

محمد : على اخر عمري تحقق ويايي جاهله 

فاطمه : هي اني مو جاهله ها 

محمد : زين تمشي 

و في بيت زينب قايمه الوقعه 

الام : هذا ويش ؟ 

زينب : الهدايا له 

الام : هذيلين كل الهدايا ؟ 

زينب : اي 

الام :كل البيزات الي عطيتش اياهم و ما جابوا الا هل الفلاف الهدايا بس ؟ 

زينب : اي لان غالي ههههه 

الام : ادري غالي عاد مو لهدرجه 

زينب : 

الام : لا اكيد قصو عليش ,, و انتين مفهيه هبله 

زينب : لا لا لان هذيلين من لبنان مو من سوريا ههههه 

الام : و ان شاء الله ويش الفرق بين هني ولبنان ؟ 

زينب : امممم لبنان ماركه بس هني هرار بسرعه يعدمون 

الام : مره فانيه لا تاخذين هل المركه فاهمه ؟ 

زينب : مو مركه ماركه ههههههههه 

الام : اي لا تاخدينها مره فانيه 

زينب: ان شاء الله 

بعدين قاموا الاوادم راحوا وصلو و خلصوا صلاة 

محمد : اماه ابغي بيزات 

الام : لويش بعد ؟ 

محمد : اماه لا تحرجيني ,, جي انا جاهل تقولين ليي لويش ؟ 

الام : يوو جي بس الجهال يقولون ليهم لويش ؟ عادي 

محمد : ابغيهم وبس 

الام : انزين قول الى اختك تجي 

محمد : ويش دخل فاطمه في السالفه الحين ؟ 

الام : لانها مسكينه قايله تبغي قبلك ولا عطيتها 

محمد : انزين الحين اعطيني واذا طلعت اعطيها 

الام : انزين هاك خد ولا تلعب بهم 

محمد : ان شاء الله يا احلى ام في الدنيا 

الام : 

راح محمد السووق يبغي يشتري الى الحبيبه هدايا هههه 

قام يتسوق و يرووح محلات البنات و يشوووف البنات هناك ويش ياخدوون اخر المووضه ويقوم يقلد عليهم لان مسكين ويش عرفه بذوقنا احنا البنات 

المهم اشترا الهدايا الحلوه ههههههه و راح البيت 

انزين الحين جيفه يعطيها زينب ؟ 

ما دخل الشقه الا هناك مريم مقعده تلعب وي ايمان 

محمد: 

مريم : 

محمد : مريم ؟ 

مريم : ها 

محمد : انتين هنا ؟ 

مريم : لا هناك 

ايمان :ههههههههههه 

محمد : ههههههههه شحوالش 

مريم : زينه 

محمد : شحوال اختش 

مريم : توني اليوم متهاوشه وياها 

محمد : افا ,, لويش عاد 

مريم : لان تقول ان اني فشلتها في الباص 

محمد : هههههههههههههههه 

فاطمه : محمد 

محمد : وي 

فامه : هذا وي الي عندك ؟ 

محمد : ها ,, ما يهمش 

قام محمد راح الحجره وخشاهم ههههههه عشان لا تشوفهم فاطمه وتكشفه 

فاطمه : محمد ,, انت ويش سالفتك اليوم ؟ 

محمد : ويش سالفتي ؟ 

فاطمه : شفت عندك اليوم جياسه و الحين جياسه هذا كله الى من ؟ 

محمد : يعني ما فاد فيش الصراخ اليوم ؟ قلت لش لا تحققين ويايي,,و انتين من عشان تتسألين فيي ؟ 

فاطمه : فيي فضووول 

محمد : و تعترف بعد انها فضوليه بعد صدق مسخره 

فاطمه : انت المسخره 

الام : سكتوا تتهاوشون قدام البنيه ؟ 

فاطمه :عجل من وين ليه كل هل الاشياء ؟ 

الام : عاطتنه بيزات مفل ما عطيتش 

فاطمه : لا هو عنده اغراض واجد شايفتنهم اليوم قبل لا تعطينه 

الام : اغراض ؟ 

محمد : ويش عليش منها ,, هي غير مجنونه 

الام : محمد ويش صاير ؟ 

محمد : كل ما في السالفه ان انا اليوم متسلف من عند واحد من الربع بيزات عشان اشتريي ليي اغراض بس 

فاطمه : وهذيلين الاغراض بعد الى من الي توك خاشنهم ؟ 

محمد : لا طالت وشمخت اشووف انتين ما ينفع فيش الا الضرب يمكن 

قامت فاطمه انخشت ورى الام 

الام : بس يا محمد صل على النبي بس 

محمد يقول الى فاطمه : شوفي الحين بسكت على شان امي ها ,, لو امي مو هني جان قتلتش 

فاطمه : 

مريم : 

المهم راح محمد واخد هدية زينب و طلع بها 

الحين جيفه يعطيها اياها 

قام طق الباب 

طلعت الام 

الام : نعم ؟ 

محمد : هني امي ؟ 

الام : لا مي هني .. هي علمي بها في بيتكم 

محمد : اها مشكووره 

سكرت الام الباب 

محمد : جان زين طلعت القمر 

راج رجع البيت وعقب مده 

راح رد طقطق الباب 

طلعت زينب 

زينب : نعم ؟ 

محمد : شكرا على الهديه الروعه ,, و هذي هديتش 

زينب : 

اخذت زينب الهديه بسرعه بسرعه عشان لا احد يشوفهم و دخلت 

الام : من عند الباب ؟ 

زينب: ها ,, هذي رفيقتي 

الام : هذا ويش الي عندش ؟ 

زينب: هذي رفيقتي مشتريه ليي هديه 

الام : من هي هل البنيه ؟ 

زينب : ما تعرفينها 

دخلت زينب الحجره و بطلت الجياسه 

زينب : الااااااااااي 

تدرون ويش جاب ليها 

نعال حلييو ,, و فانيله فلته ,, و شنطه ناااعمه و الوانها كشخه , و ميداليه حليوه على شكل قلب مكتوب فيها احبك بعد ههههههه و خاتم 

و زينب طايره من الفرح 

زينب : حلي ذوقه هل القمر << مثل الكلام الي قاله عنها

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقـــــــــــة 29


انقضت ايام سوريا و صار لازم يمشوون البحرين 

راحوا بيت حجي ناصر المحطه 

ركبوا الناس الباص و صلوا على النبي ومشى مشى متوجه الى الوطن 

مريم : مع السلامه يا سوريا 

زينب : وانتين هذي شغلتش يوم نطلع من البحرين و يوم نطلع من سوريا بكبري ما ظنيت اجي البحرين 

مريم : ادري ,, بس لازم اودع سوريا 

الجده تقول الى ام علي : الحين ايدي اذا رحت البحرين بداوونها ليي لو لازم هنه ؟ 

الام : لا اكيد بداوونها له , جي هني غير هناك عادي 

زينب : تسوي رحها ما تدري بعد حضرتها 

الجده : يلا سكتي انتين 

زينب : اني ويش قلت الحين 

مريم : تطنزين بجدتي 

زينب : اصلا هذي جدتش ام مشاكل ,, حتى اذا الواحد يمزح وياها تاخذه جد والله 

مريم : كيفها 

زينب : اني اول مره اشوف وحده ايدها مكسووره وتحب تتهاوش 

مريم : و اني بعد اول مره اشوف وحده ما صار ليها سبوع من طاحت دوره و تتهاوش 

زينب : انتين من حشرش ؟ 

مريم : كيفي 

قامت زينب تشرب ماي الا عليها النعال الي محمد جايبنه ليها 

مريم : ههههههههه توها رفيقتها جيبه ليها النعال امس ولبسته 

زينب : سكتي انتين 

سمع محمد ويش تقول مريم 

محمد استحمق على مريم لانها فشلت زنووب 

محمد : مريم ولاخير وياااش صوتش موصل للسواق 

مريم : كيفي 

محمد : كيفش في بيتش 

مريم : هذا بعد بيتي لاني بقعد فيه يوم كامل 

محمد : لا مو بيتش 

عاد جت زينب تبغي تطووف له بس محمد واقف و هو ما يدري انها بتطوف 

و محمد ضارب حجي وي مريم 

و مسكينه زينب تبغي تطوووف 

مهلت واجد وهو موقف 

زينب : لو سمحت ابغي اطووف 

محمد : ها ,, تفضلي سوري ما كنت ادري 

مريم : داسك لوري 

زينب : مريم سكتي 

محمد : 

بعدين قعدت زينب مكانها 

قام البااااص يمشي وااااااااااااااااجد لين ما وصلو السعووووديه يعني قريب بوصلوون البحرين 

نزلوا عشان يفتشوونهم 

راعي الحمله : يلا يا حريم دخلوا هني عشان يفتشونكم 

دخلوا مساكين مكان التفتيش وهناك في نسوان سودان يخوفون ديابه 

المره الديبه تقول الى الام : حر ها 

الام وهي خايفه : اي ,, مره حررر محنا قادرين 

المره الديبه : و آنه شسوي فيج بعد ؟ والله 

الام في قلبها : دهشه دهشتش في عيونش 

و قعدت تفتش فيها لين ما وصلت الى مريم 

و مريم خايفه 

المره : شفيج خايفه ؟ لا يكون عندج شي خاشته ؟ 

ما شافوا مريم الهي ميته من الصياح 

مريم : ما عندي شي 

المره : الحين شله تصيحين ؟ 

و تقوم مريم تروح تشبق امها و تصرخ 

مريم : امااااااه 

المهم خلصوا من مريم و زينب بعد و جا دوور الجده 

الجده : اني يما ما عندي شي ,, 

المره : يعني ما نفتشج ؟ 

الجده : لا بس يعني اقوول 

تالي قعدوا يفتشوون فيها و شافوا في مخباها 

المره : شنو هذا 

الجده : هذا غير دوا 

المره الديبه : لا هذا مب دوا هذا اكيد رصاص 

الجده : دواهي ,, هذا الا بليلج عن وجع البطن 

تعرفون البليلج شكله اسود جنه رصاص هو هههههههههههه 

المره : لا انتين تقصين علينا تعالي معانا للضابط 

و قاموا النسوان الي في الحمله كلهم يضحكون على المره ههههههه 

ام محمد : ويش هل الحاله مره ما تعرف البليلج 

المهم راحت الجده الى الضابط 

الضابط : انتين تقولين ان هذا دوا , شلون يستخدمونه ؟ 

الجده : هذا ينقعووونه في ماي و يشربووونه او يدقوونه لين ما يصير ناعم ويبلعوون عليه ماي 

الضابط : طيب شربيه الحين هني عشان نضمن 

الجده: انزين هداني باكلها بكبرها 

مسكينه الجده اكلتها بكبرها و لا تدري بالدنيا من الخووف 

بعدين جا دوور بيت محمد خلصوا منهم وباقي ختهم فاطمه 

شافوا عندها صور عن الحسين والخميني و الشيووخ يعني 

المره : هذا شنو 

فاطمه : 

مسكينه فاطمه و دووها بعد للضابط و حقق وياها و تالي مشوا 

راعي الباص يقول الى النسوان : امشوو اركبوو يا البلا 

تالي ركبو و قعد الباص يتابع المشي و وصلوا الي الجسر 

مريم : الاااااي وصلنا الجسر يعني باقي شوي و نوصل بحريننا 

زينب : ايييي 

قام محمد من وصلو الجسر سوى رنه الى زينب 

زينب : 

مريم: من الي سوى لش رنه ؟ 

زينب : هي رفيقتي ويلا سكتي 

محمد : 


وصل الباص البحريـــــــــن 

قامت زينب اتصلت الى علي اخوها 

علي: الوو ... هلااااا وصلتوون ؟ 

زينب : ايي هدحنا في المحطه تعاال لينا 

علي : الحين جاي ليكم 

الام : يا علي هني حرر مووت و هناك في سوريا الجو ويش حلاوته 

الجده : هداني ماني قادره 

الابو : يلااا شيلوا الشنطات عشان الحين بجي علي 

شالوا بيت حجي ناصر شنطاتهم و حطوهم على صوووب وقعدوا يحارسووون 

جا علي 

مريم : هاكو علي جا 

راح علي ليهم وقعد يسلم عليهم و امه مستانسه انها شافته المهم تالي ركبوا السياره و ركبوا الشنطات بعد 

علي : اماه ,, هاكم خالتي و ندى بت خالتي يحارسوونكم 

الام : في بيتنا ؟ 

علي : اي 

وصلوا بيت حجي ناصر الى فريقهم 

مريم : الاااااااااي فريقنا اشتقت اله 

زينب : اني بعد افادي فيــــــه ,, يا علي ما ضنيت اجي 

وصلوا بيتهم و نزلوا و مريم من وقفت السياره على طووول بطلت الباب و تركض الى بيتهم حتى شنطه ما شالت 

ما دخلت الا هناك ندى 

ندى : مريوووم .. شخبااااارش 

مريم : ندى ,, 

و شبقوا بعض 

و مسكينه ندى تحارس على الباب 

دخلت زينب 

زينب : 

ندى : زينب ,, شخبارش 

زينب : زوينه ,, انتين شخبارش 

ندى : مشتاقه ليكم 

زينب في قلبها : الله على الشوق عاد 

دخلت الام وكلهم قعدوا يتشابقوون و يسلموون على بعض 

بعديـــــــــن ,, قامت الخاله تحط ليهم غذا هي مسويتنه ليهم 

الام : تعبتين روحش يا اختي 

الخاله : لا عااادي ,, لا تعبت روحي ولاشي ,, الله يخلي ندى تساعدني له 

ندى : 

زينب : 

بعدين قاموا ياكلوون 

مريم : خالتي تسلم ايدش الغذا عجايب 

الخاله : بالعافيه حبيبتي 

جت العصر و راحت زينب تعبااانه تبغي تنام ليها جم ساعه 

توها بتحط راسه على الوساده 

الا رنة التلفوون 

زينب : الوو 

محمد : هلا بهل الصوووووووت هلااا 

زينب : 

محمد : شخبارش 

زينب : توك شايفني من شوي 

محمد : ويش اسويي .. اشتقت لش 

زينب : ههههههه بهل السرعه ,, اشتقت ليي 

محمد : وانا ما اشتقتين ليي 

زينب : طول اليوم اشوووفك 

محمد : ههههههه ,, اقوووول 

زينب : قول يا حلو قووول 

محمد : انا حلو ؟ 

زينب : ايي و نص 

محمد : 

زينب : قووول له 

محمد : الهدايا الي جبتينهم ليي ,, كيووووت ,, بس انتين احلــــــــــى 

زينب : ههههههههه عجبووك ؟ 

محمد : اييييييي ,, شكلهم غاليين بعد 

زينب : ما يغلك عليك شي ,, يرخص الغالي لك انـــــــت 

محمد : 

زينب : انت بعد الهدايا الي جبتهم كووووووول ,, يا كووول 

محمد : صدق ,, وانا اقول ما بيعجبوونش 

زينب : لا كانوا حلوين ,, من حلاوة النعال لبسته 

محمد : عليش بالعافيه يا قمووره 

و هم قاعدين يتكلموون قام علي طق الباب 

زينب : يلا حمودي بقووم 

محمد : وين ,, ما صار لينا شي من تكلمنا 

زينب : علي يطق الباب باي 

محمد : اووكي 

طلعت زينب 

علي : وين هديتي ؟ 

زينب : اووو صحي نسيت 

علي : 

زينب : هاك 

علي : بس ؟ 

زينب : نعال له 

علي : صدق برصه ,, امي بس بروحها جابت ليي شدة فوانيل ونعاااال و بجامه و بوووك ,, وانتين بس نعال ؟ 

زينب : بدل ما تقول ليي شكرا قاعد تصرخ عليي وتهاوشني ؟ 

علي : شكرا ,, بس اتوقعت اكفر 

زينب : لا لا تتوقع 

علي : عجل اذا رحت سفره باجيب لش بس هديه 

زينب : اوووووووه 

تالي راح علي 

و طلعت زينب بره الا هناك ندى مسكينه مقعده متملله 

زينب : اماااااه ... شفتين ولدش ؟ 

الام : ويش صاير بعد ,, ما صار لينا فلاف ساعات من جينا و انتين تهاوشتين 

زينب : مو عاجبتنه الهديه الي جايبتنها له 

الام : و ان شاء الله ويش تبغيني اسويي لش ؟ 

زينب : افففف ,, الغلط مني قاعده احاجيش انتين 

و ندى قاعده تطالع زينب 

زينب : نعم ؟ اي طلب ؟ 

ندى : لا ولا شي خيتوو 

زينب : و الله 

راحت زينب مره فانيه الحجره 

الا هناك مريم قاعده تحووس في اغراضها 

زينب بصوت عالي : مريم 

انزهقت مريم لان مره وحده صرخت زينب عليها 

مريم : يمـــــه 

زينب : ويش قاعده تسوين 

مريم : ما اسويي شي 

زينب : اطلعي برا يلا 

مريم : انزين ,, بس ابغي الهتفوون انتين عطيتيني اياه تالي رديتين اخذتينه 

زينب : اخذيه وروحي برا ,, و مره فانيه لا تقعدين تنبشين في اغراضي فاهمه ؟ 

مريم : زين 

سكرت زينب الباب 

و اتصلت الى محمد 

محمد : هلااااا 

زينب : هلا 

محمد : ويش فيش مگشره ؟ 

زينب : هذا اخويي عكر مزاجي يقول اني برصه 

محمد : ههههههههه ,, ما يحتاج تزعلين ,, طنش تعش 


ما شافت زينب الا الباب مره فانيه ينطق 

زينب : اففف ويش هل الحاله 

محمد : ويش فيش يا الدلوووعه ؟ ليش مستحمقه ؟ 

زينب : هههههههه ,, بس الباب ينطق لحضه 

راحت زينب وفتحه 

مريم : 

زينب : ويش تبغين ؟ 

مريم : زينب ,,, لو مثلا يعني جاهل صغير ما يفهم وكسر الهتفون مالش 

زينب : ايي 

مريم : بتضربينه ؟ 

زينب : ما ادري ,, الحين ويش تبين ؟ 

مريم : باقول لش شي بس لا تستحمقين 

زينب : اييي خلااص عرفنا انش كسرتينه ,, ثانيا انتين منتين جاهله ما تفهمين ,, انتين فووره حتى الفوور اصغر منش 

مريم : لييييييي؟ 

قامت فلتت الهتفوون وهو مشلخ ما فيه فايده ومشت 

زينب : صدق فارغه 

و راحت تبغي تواصل الكلام وي محمد الا الخط انقطع من زمان 

اتصلت له 

زينب : لويش قطعته ؟ 

محمد : انتين من اول ما رحتين تفتحين الباب انا قطعته 

زينب : لويش ؟ 

محمد : اخاف يصرف عليش لا 

زينب : ما تفوت ولا شي داهيه 

محمد : هههههههه ’’ صدق ممله هل القطوه 

زينب : يووو ما ماتت له ؟ 

محمد : شرعنها ,, لويش تقولين عنها جدي زنووب؟ 

زينب : بل لهدرجه تحبها 

محمد : اي احم 

زينب : اي اكثر اني لو هي ؟ 

محمد : لا لا طبعا انتيــــــن ,, تقارنين روحش بها 

زينب : ههههه الحين هي ويش تسوي 

محمد : تمسح عليي مستانسه ان انا جيت 

زين : حلاوتها ,, سلم عليها 

محمد : تبغين تسمعين صوتها 

زينب : ههه اي 

محمد : اووكي 

قام محمد حط السماعه صووب القطوه هههههه عليه حركات 

القطوه : ميييييياااااو 

زينب : وه يمه 

محمد : سمعتين صوتها هههههههههههههه 

زينب : ايي خفت 

محمد : هههههههه بسم الله عليش ,,هذي كل ويايي تحبني 

زينب : بس اني احبك اكثر 

محمد : 

زينب : اذا جيت بيتكم مره ثانيه باخلي فاطمه تراوييني اياها 

محمد : ايي و تكلمي وياها وبتعلمش عن سوالفي كلها 

زينب : و تتكلم بعد ها ؟ 

محمد : اي لا قطوتي عجيبه غريبه 

زينب : يا حلاوة سوالفك 

و قعدوا يسولفوون مستانسين ,, صار ليهم 22 يووم ما تكلموا وي بعض عدل له

----------


## فيلسوف

اهم شي الردوود يالله الهمه ابي

----------


## hope

الله شوقتنا للنهاااية 

مشكووور
ويعطيك الله الف الف عاافية على هالقصة الحلوووة
وبنتظاار الأجزااء الباقي

تحياااتي
الحور العين

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ماشاء الله*
*فيلسوف حاط اجزاء واجد* 
*زين تسوي عشان يتحمسو واجد*
*مشكور اخوي*
*يعطيك ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو والله يعطيك العافية

ولا تطول علينا  اوكي

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور ما تقصر

----------


## hope

فيلسوووووووووف وينك ماكملت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقــــــــــــــة 30



مرت فلافة ايام 

الام : ما ادري متى تجي ساره ,, لا تتصل ولا شي 

علي : يوم الي جيتون من سوريا اتصلت تقول بتجي باجر ,, جي ما قلت ليكم ؟ 

الام : يووو , ما قلت لينا 

مريم: يعني باجر بتجي ساره باروح اقول الى زينب 

راحت مريم تخبر زينب 

مريم : زينب 

زينب: وي 

مريم : باجر بتجي ساره 

زينب : صدق ,, و اخيرا 

رن تلفون زينب 

زينب : مريم قومي اطلعي برا 

مريم : لويش ؟ 

زينب : ما يهمش ,, في حجرتي و تتدلع بعد يلا برا 

مريم : 

طلعت مريم برا 

زينب : هلاااا 

محمد : شخباااااار 

زينب : زينه ,, انت شلونك شخبارك عساك بخير 

محمد : تمام ,, ابغي اقول لش شي 

زينب : ويش قوول 

محمد : احـــــم بـــــــاجر عيد ميلادي 

زينب : احلف كل عام وانت بخير ,, سنه حلوه يا جميل 

محمد : و انتي بخير 

زينب : بصير عمرك جم الحين ؟ 

محمد : 21 

زينب : العمر كله يااا رب ,, 

محمد : وانتين عمرش جم الحين ؟ 

زينب : من زمان صرت 19 

محمد : العمر كله 

زينب : ,, ابغي اجيب لك هديــه ,, 

محمد : 

زينب : بس متحيره شنو اخد لك ,, 

محمد : كل شي منش حلوووو 

زينب : امممم 

محمد : شفيش؟ 

زينب : افكر ابغي شي حليو لك 

محمد : ثانكس سويت هارد << سويت هارد يعني حبيبتي بلعنجليزي 

زينب : 

محمد : يلا ,, الحين انا بقووم 

زينب : وين 

محمد : باروح وي رفيقي ندور لينا شغل 

زينب : بتشتغل ؟ 

محمد : اي لا 

زينب : لويش يا القمر ما تقول ليي 

محمد : هدانا قلت لش 

زينب : اقصد من قبل 

محمد : ,, يلا باااي ادعي ليي يقبلوني 

زينب : ان شاء الله 

سكروا التلفون و زينب طايره من الفرح 

زينب : ابغي اشتر ليه هديـــه الحين ,, بس جيفه اعطيه اياه 

علي: زينب ويش فيش؟ 

زينب : ما فيي شي ,, علي ودني السوق 

علي : لوي؟ 

زينب : ابغي ارووح 

علي : اوكي ,, عجل يلا البسي و امشي 

زينب : انزين 

علي : قولي الى مريم تجي بعد 

زينب : زين 

راحوا يلبسون 

مريم : زينب عطيني شالش 

زينب : وين شالش انتين ؟ 

مريم : ما ادري عنه 

زينب : البسيه و ايانا بنرووح اشتري لش من هناك 

مريم : انزين 

ركبوا السياره و مشوا متوجهين الى السوووق 

علي : باقطكم هني و تالي اذا خلصتون اتصلوا ليي اوكي 

زينب : انزين 

راحوا يتسوقون ينب تبغي تشتري الى محمد هديه و مريم تبغي شال 

زينب : امشي ندخل هني 


دخلت زينب محل للعطورات تبغي تشتري له عطر <<< مثل الي جابه ليها 

اشترت زينب العطر 

مريم : يقول البياع هذا العطر رجالي لويش تاخدينه لش؟ 

زينب : عادي 

مريم : 

راحت زنبوو بعد تبغي تشتري بطاقه و و باقة ورد احمر 

مريم : هذا الى من ؟ 

زينب : هذا الى رفيقتي ما اخذت ليها هديه من سوريا 

مريم : لويش تودين ليها باقة ورد احمر ؟ 

زينب :لان عيد ميلادها بعد 

مريم : اها ’’ هذي من البنيه ؟ 

زينب : يلا عاد عن اللقافه الزايده ,, بسش اسئله 

اشتروا و مر عليهم علي و في السياره 

علي : ويش اشتريتين زينب ؟ 

زينب : عطر ليي 

علي : بس ؟ 

زينب : ايي 

علي : وهذا الورد الى من ؟ 

زينب : الى رفيقتي عيد ميلادها 

علي : اهاا 

و قعدوا يسولفون لين ما وصلوا البيت 

دخلت زينب الحجره 

الا برنة التلفون 

زينب : الو 

محمد : هاي 

زينب : ها ويش صار 

محمد : عطيتهم ملفاتي وشهاداتي و يقوولون بردون عليي عقب فلافة ايام 

زينب : يااا ربي يقبلووونك ,, اشتريت لك هديه بس ابغي اعطيك اياها شلون؟ 

محمد : ,, اممممم 

محمد : باطرش اخويي الصغير حسين ما يفهم , وانتين روحي واعطيه الهديه وهو بجيبها 

زينب: يوو استحي 

محمد : عادي 

زينب : وين اروح ,, صوب وين 

حدد ليها محمدووو المكان المحدد 

راحت زينب و هناك كان حسين مسكين موقف 

زينب : انت حسين له ؟ 

حسين : اي 

زينب : هذي الى اخوك محمد 

حسين : اي قال ليي 

اخذ حسين الجيس و الورد و وداه الى محمد 

محمد : حليو العطر ,, الورد كشخه 

اتصل ليها 

محمد : كشخه الورد و العطر ,, ثانكس 

زينب : العفو و تستاهل اكثر

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقـــــــــة 31


يوم فاني اتصلت ساره 

علي : هلا ساره ,, وصلتون المطار ؟ 

ساره : ايي هداني باجي بجيبوني بيت عمي 

علي : اوكي ,, نحارسش 

الام : الحين بتجي ؟ 

علي : اي هكي في الطريق 

قاموا بيت حجي ناصر مستانسين ينتطرون جية ساره له 

و مدام هم قاعدين يحارسون الا بصوت الباب يعني شكله احد جاي تقوم مريم تركض 

مريم : جت ساره 

و يقومون كلهم يشبقون بعض و يسلمون على بعض 

ساره : افادي فيكم 

الام : امايي احنا بعد صار افادنا فيش ,, ان شاء الله استانستين ؟ 

ساره : اي حليو ,, بس اشتقت ليكم 

زينب : 

مريم : وين هديتي ؟ 

الام : صبري ما مداها تستريح و انتين تبغين هديتش 

مريم : 

ساره : لا تخافون كلكم جبت ليكم هدايا حلوه 

بعدين قاموا يسولفوون و ياكلون و يشوفون الهدايا ,, تعرفون اذا واحد جاي من السفر محمل بالمفاجآت والاخبار 

تالي عقب ما خلصوا و كل شي وصاروا عادي 

جا علي و هم قاعدين في الحجره 

علي : اماه 

الام : ها 

علي: باقول ليكم شي 

الام : ويش صاير ؟ 

علي : خير ان شاء الله 

الام : قول له 

علي: انا نويــــــت اخطــــــب 

الام : صدق هذي الساعه المباركه 

زينب : بتخطب من ؟ 

الام: قول منهي 

علي: هي كلها ادب و اخلاق و جمال 

الام : الحمد لله خوش بنت 

زينب : انت ويش فيك قول منهي 

علي : عمرها 19 قد زينب 

الام : اي .. هو لغز 

زينب شكت في انها تكون ابرار رفيقتها 

زينب : لا يكون ابرار 

علي : اي ابرار لا مي ابرار 

زينب : عجل من 

علي : نويت اخطب نــــــدى بنـــــــت خالـــــــــتي 

الام : هذي الساعه المباركه ,, افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد كلللللللللووووووووووووووووش 

زينب : ندى ,,, بنت ,,, خالتي 

الام : اي ويش فيها مؤدبه وحليوه 

زينب : لا مافي ,, ندى لا تاخدها 

علي : جي على كيف انتين ,, انا الي باخدها لو انتين 

الام : ويش دراني ,, يلا روحي 

زينب : انتين سكتي ,, انت يعني ما تفهم ... ما تدري يعني بهل الامراض التي تصير الاوادم ؟ 

علي : اي امراض 

زينب : امراض الوراثيه ,, 

علي : اييييي ,, انا ما يهمني 

زينب : يلا خد .. لهدرجه ميت عليها 

علي : ايي 

زينب : عجل خلك بتجيب صمخان 

الام : شرعنه و اسم الله عليه ,, بدل ما تباركين تدعين عليه 

زينب : هي الحقيقه 

الام : ما نبي حقيقتش ,, و الصمخان على قولتش اذا في العائله هذا المرض ,, احنا الحمد لله عائلتنا ما فيها هل الصمخ 

زينب :اني ابغي اعرف وي عندكم وي هل المعصويه ؟ في بنات احلى منها ,, علي اني بخطب لك وحده قمر 

علي : اولا : ما اسمح لش تقولين معصويه و ثانيا : ما ابغيش تخطبين ليي و يلا ولي 

الا بدخلت الخاله 


الام منحرجه : هه حيا الله اختي و بت اختي 

دخلت الخاله و قعدوا يسولفون 

قامت الام قالت كل شي الى الخاله يعني ختها روح بالروح ما تغبي عليها شي 

الخاله : 

ندى : 

الام : هو على ندى يعني اذا هي موافقه خلاص 

الخاله تطالع في ندى : 

الام : خليها تفكر يومين وترد 

الخاله : هي الحين هاكي مستحيه 

تالي قامت الخاله تساسر الام 

الخاله : هي شكلتها موافقه بس تستحي 

الام : اي ,, خليها تفكر 

و ندى مستحيه على حدها 

ندى: 

تالي قام جا علي يبغي يسلم عليهم وهو ما يدري ان الام من زمان شخلت الحجي الى الخاله 

علي : شحوالش خالتي 

الخاله : حياك الله و النبي ,, شحوالك علي 

علي : تمام ,, شحوالش ندى 

ندى: زينه 

علي : 

و الام و الخاله يطالعون فيهم 

تالي عقب شوي جت زينب و هي شايفه روحها على ندى 

زينب : سلام خالو 

الخاله : عليكم السلام 

زينب : لويش تضحكين ؟ 

الام : عجل كأنش ديج حاطه لش هل الريش فوق راسش 

هي كانت حاطه ليها كبوس من ريش فوق راسها تبغي تفوشر على ندى عن يا حسب 

زينب : والله هذي الموضه 

الام : يلا روحي افصخيه جنش سباله صايره لينا 

زينب : لا والله ,, اني سباله ؟ 

ندى: 

زينب : وانتين ان شاء الله تضحكين على ويش؟ ها ؟ 

ندى : 

زينب : شايفه روحش على ويش ؟ 

ندى : اني ما سويت شي بس انتين مسويه روحش ..... 

زينب : اي اي كملي قولي اركوز و مهرج قولي 

الام : يوو تتهاوشين وياها و هي قريب بتصي مرة اخوش 

ندى : 

زينب : قلتين ليهم ؟ 

الام : اي و ليش اغبي عنهم ؟ 

زينب : صدق مشخال كل شي فرغتينه ليهم خلال دقيقه؟ 

الخاله : زينب ويش فيش ,, جدي جدي بتقول لينا له 

زينب : على فكره اني مو موافقه 

تالي قعدوا كلهم يضحكون حتى ساره ماتت من الضحك 

زينب : لا يكون اني عندكم غوريلا تتمسخرون عليي و تتضحكون مالت عليكم 

و مشت 

راحت تتصل الى محمد مسكينه هبله ويش نسوي فيها 

محمد : هلا زنووب 

زينب : شفت ؟ 

محمد : ويش شفت ؟ 

زينب : يطنزون عليي و يتمسخرون كأني جاهله عمري 12 ما افهم 

محمد : من هذا الي يطنز عليش ؟ 

زينب : كلهم ,, لكن لو انت تجي تخطبني جان يشوفوني كبيره 

محمد : هذا انا قاعد ادور شغل قالوا بردون عليي 

زينب : هو لازم هل الشغل ,, تقول عندك في البنك تعال واخطبني له 

محمد : الشغل لازم عشان اذا جيت اتقدم بيسألوني ويش تشتغل حزتها ويش اقول ليهم ؟ 

زينب : انزين ما دريت ؟ 

محمد : وي ؟ 

زينب : ندى بتنخطب 

محمد : صدق 

زينب : ها اشوفك مستانس ليها و تحبها بعد اهيييييء اهيييء 

محمد : لا بس يعني تفاجئت ولا تصيحين لا تقطعين قلبي 

زينب : بيخطبها اخويي 

محمد : والله زين لا 

زينب : و اني بقعد احرس على ما يجي هل الشغل 

محمد : يعني انتين غايره منها انها بتنخطب 

زينب : 

محمد : غيوره مرتي 

زينب: اوووو يلا سكت 

محمد :

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقــــــــة 32



يوم فاني رن تلفون زينب 

زينب : هلا حمودي 

محمد: 

زينب : ويش فيك ؟ 

محمد : حبيت اخبرش بشي 

زينب : قول 

محمد : انا ما احبش اوكي ؟ و لا بخطبش خلاص عاد خلصت التمثيليه فاهمه 

زينب : محمد ويش فيك 

محمد : ما فيي شي ويلا ولي عني دلعناش وايد ,, خلاص يا اختي ما احبش غصب ؟ 

زينب : بس انت تقول تحبني و بتخطبني 

محمد : كنت اجدب عليش ,, انا على اخر عمري اخد وحده تكلمني منه والطريق ويش يضمني انتين ما تكلمين واحد غيري ها ؟ انا ابغي وحده مؤدبه مو مثلش تكلم كل من هب ودب 

زينب : انت مو قد الكلام ,, كل يوم لك كلام ,, انت تلعب بالقلووب ,, انت جاهل بالغرام 

محمد : اووووو يلا فكينا انتين ,, كل يوم ما هريتين لينا بهرار مثل ويهش 

زينب : ارجوك محمد اسمعني ,, اني احبك 

محمد : روحي مناك يلا يلا ,, وامسحي رقمي من تلفونش ولا تفكرين ان انا احبش ها 

زينب : لا لا لا لا لا لا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لا 

و تطفر زيــــــــــــنب من الحلمــــــــــه 

زينب : اه اشوه حلــــم 

راحت زينب وهي فزعانه من الحلم على طول الي كتبا تفسير الاحلام 

طلع التفسير ان 

محمد يحبها وبيخطبها قريب 

زينب : اشوى 

و توها جدي الا برنة التلفون 

زينب : الووو 

محمد : هلا زنووووب 

زينب : شخبارك 

محمد : تمام لا ,, جاي اقول لش بشاره 

زينب : قووول 

محمد : اتصلوا ليي الشغل وقالوا ليي من باجر ارووح اداوم 

زينب : احلف 

محمد : والله معاشي 150 بس اذا برقوني بسووونه 200 

زينب : الحمد لله 

محمد : اخلي امي الليله تتصل الى امش 

زينب : لا مو الحين اذا خلصنا من خطوبة اخويي له 

محمد : براحتش 

و قعدوا يهدرون ’’ بعدين خلصت زينب الكلام وياه و سكروا التلفون 

طلعت برا حجرتها 

الا هناك الام قاعده تتكلم وي علي 

علي : اماه متى قلتين ليهم 

الام : امس له قلت ليهم ,, و توها خالتك متصله تقول الليله نرووح بيتهم عشان المعادل 

علي : الليله ؟ 

الام : عجل تبغي متى ,, مو المجله يا ولدي اقصد المعادل اني 

علي : ادري اماه ,, 

الام : يا علي ولدي حياويي مره 

علي : 

زينب : ويش السالفه هني 

ساره : الليله علي وي امي بروحون بيت خالتي عشان المعادل 

زينب : صوبه 

ساره : هو غير معادل 

زينب : باروح وياكم 

الام : ما يحتاج 

علي : خليها تجي حتى ساره خليها عادي 

الام : يوو لويش ؟ 

علي : عادي يترواى ليي 

الام : كيفك 

المهم جت الساعه الي لازم يروحون بيت الخاله 

علي : ساره تعالي شوي 

ساره : ها 

علي : ويش البس هل القميص لو هذا 

ساره : هذا احلى 

علي : انزين البس عليه هذا البنطلون حليو مو ؟ 

ساره : اي كشخه 

جهزوا كلهم و صار لازم يروحون 

وصلوا 

الخاله : هلا هلا 

الام : شحوالكم 

الخاله : حياش الله ,, تفضلوا تفضلوا 


و هناك قعدوا يسولفون ويتشاورون عن الشبكه والمهر و و و...... 

و حددوا ان المجله تصير ليله فانيه و الحنه عقبها و تالي الخطوبه 

الام و الخاله : افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد كلوووووووووش ,, عليك بالعافيه يلي خذاها 

علي : اماه وخالتي للحين ما صار شي ما يحتاج كل هذا 

الام : كلها جم يوم تنخطبون له 

ندى : 

و قعدوا يصفقون ويغنون وهو للحين ما صا شي 

في هل اللحضه رن تلفون زينب 

زينب : الوو 

محمد : هلا 

زينب : ها حمود ويش صاير ؟ 

محمد : ما صاير شي بس ابغي اسولف وياش 

زينب : الحين اني في بيت خالتي و كلهم صوبي 

محمد : اها ,, اوكي عجل اخليش 

زينب: باي 

الام : هذا من ؟ 

زينب : ها ,, هذي رفيقتي ابرار له 

الام: و لويش ما تكلمتين وياها ؟ 

زينب : لان هني واجد فوضه قلت ليها اني ابغي اقعد وياكم مو متفرغه ابغي اصفق له 

الام : اييي 

بعدين رجعوا البيت 

زينب : اماه باقي فلافة ايام عن الخطوبه و اني ما اشتريت ليي ولا شي 

الام : ليلة الجايه اشتروا ليكم انتين و اختش 

زينب : لا اني ابغي اشتري الليه 

الام : تعالي تبغين تشترين ويش ؟ 

زينب : فستان له 

الام : لا ما يحتاج نفنوف هاكو مال خطوبة اختش للحين بحلاوته البسيه 

زينب : لاااااااااا ؟ 

الام : اي عجل وي 

زينب : لا والله هداك الفستان كل من شافه عليي و لا بلبسه 

الام : يلا مناك ما صار له شهرين بجدادته و انتين تبغين ترمينه خساره 

مريم : اماه اني بعد ابغي جديد 

الام : لا ما في تخسرونا بيزات ,, لبسته ليله وحده وتبغي ترميه 

زينب : ما قلت برميه بلبسه في الحنه له ,, بس ليلة الخطوبه جديد 

ساره : اماه عدل كلام زينب ما يصير تلبسه ليلة الخطوبه 

الام : يعني بس خساره 

ساره : لا مو خساره 

الام : عجل باقول الى ابوكم تالي وباجر روحوا اشتروا 

زينب : لا الحين قولي له 

الام : تالي 

الابو : ويش هست ؟ 

الام : بناتك يبغون بيزات عشان يشتروون ليهم نفانيف لخطوبة اخوهم 

الابو : زينب و مريم 

الام : اي 

الابو : جم تبون ؟ 

زينب : ابغي .... 

مريم : اني بعد 

راحوا عشان يعطيهم الابو بيزات 

زينب : اماه يلا قولي الى علي يودينا 

ساره : يا المجانين حارسوا باجر بروح وياكم اني 

زينب : لويش ما تجين الحين ويانا 

ساره : انتون تعالوا باجر ويايي احسن ,, لا يفوتكم ذوقي 

مريم : اي اني بروح وي ساره الجميله 

زينب : اوكي عجل اني بعد بارووح باجر ,, عاد متى نروح ؟ 

ساره : العصر له 

زينب : اوكي 

راحت زنبوو تتصل الى محمد 

محمد : هلاا 

زينب : هلا ,, محمد 

محمد : نعم 

زينب : باجر بشتري ليي فستان حق خطوبة اخويي اخد اي لون ؟ 

محمد : اختار لش لون من ذوقي ؟ 

زينب : اي 

محمد : اخدي اصفـــر 

زينب ما عجبها اللون 

زينب : انت تحب لون الاصفر ؟ 

محمد : لا بس يعني قلت وبس 

زينب : اختار لون ثاني 

محمد : هههههههههههههههه اوكي اخدي لون عنابي ما ادري ويش 

زينب : اي عنابي حليو 

محمد : اشوى انه عجبش 

زينب : يا علي ذوقك حليو مثلك 

محمد : بس الاصفر ما عجبش اول شي 

زينب :

----------


## hope

مشكور فيلسوف على القصه ولا طووول على الأجزاء الباااقي

ننتظررك...

تحيااتي

----------


## بوفيصل

وينك يا رجال مطول علينا أووووووووووه نسيت

مشكووووووووووووور علي القصة

لاكن لا تطول اوكي

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## sky

تراني مررررره متحمسه 

اخوك يلا عاد عشانا كملها 

مشكور على القصة 

بأنتظار الاجزاء الباقي

----------


## فيلسوف

_تسلمو_ 
_واحين_ 
_احطه لكم_
_ ومايصير_
_ خاطركم_ 
_له طيب_

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقـــــــة 33


يوم فاني العصر قامت زينب و ساره و مريم يجهزون عشان يروحون يشترون فساتين 

ساره : زينب قاعده تتهاوشن وي مريم على لون الفستان ؟ 

زينب : اي اني قايله قبلها ابغي لون عنابي تجي تنط تبغي هي بعد 

مريم : اني من يوم ما قال علي بيخطب اني مقرره اخد عنابي << تجدب 

زينب : عاد قررتين لو لا اني ما يهمني 

ساره : مريم اني عندي لش لون حليو 

مريم : ويشو ؟ 

ساره : تعالي باقول لش 

تالي قامت ساره تساسرها 

زينب : 

مريم : اي هذا اللون حليو باخذه 

زينب : زين بعد 

علي : ها جهزتون 

ساره : اي له 

تالي ركبو السياره و زينب و مريم ورى يتعايون 

مريم : والله بصير فستاني احلى من فستانش 

زينب : زين سكتي 

علي : بدينا بالهواش جنكم جهال 

زينب : اني ماني جاهله لو سمحت ,, الي بتخطبها قدي 

علي : ادري بس لا تتهاوشون 

وصلوا السوق و نزلوا و دخلوا محل فساتين 

ساره : تعالي مريم شوفي هذا الفستان واجد حليو 

مريم : مو حليو 

ساره : بالعكس انتين شوفيه لونه مفل الي قلت لش عليه بعد 

مريم : 

زينب : اني باخد مفله << عشان تقنع مريم تاخده 

مريم : اني باخده لا تاخدينه انتين 

ساره : 

اخدوه ليها و اقتنعت به 

ساره : يلا زينب امشي نروح مكان فاني 

راحو و شافوا مكان فساتين بعد 

و هم يتمشون لمحت زينب فستان لونه عنابي 

زينب : ساره ساره امشي ندخل هذا المحل 

دخلوه و اصرت زينب على انها تاخده وفعلا اخدته 

بعدين ساره بعد اخدت فستان كشخه 

و رجعوا البيت 

الام : ساره اخدتين ليهم نفانيف عدله ؟ 

ساره : اي اماه حليوين 

الام : اي مو مفلات هديك اليوم زينب نفونفها حالته حاله 

دخلت زينب حجرتها و هي مستانسه بالفستان 

راحت اتصلت الى محمدووه 

زينب : الووو 

محمد : هلا 

زينب : اشتريت فستان لونه عنابي 

محمد : صدق ,, باشوفه 

زينب : 

محمد : 

زينب : ويش تاكل شكلك تاكل شي ما شيات 

محمد : اسكريم الاميره 

زينب : امبى 

محمد : بكبرش اميره تاكلين اسكريم الاميره 

زينب : 

راحت زنبو طلعت حلاوه وقعدت تاكل فيها 

محمد : ويش تاكلين ؟ 

زينب : حلاوه 

محمد : امبى 

زينب : بكبرك حلاوه تبي تاكل حلاوه 

محمد : 

وقعدوا يهدرون واجد ادن ادان المغرب و بألف وقعه قالوا باي 

طلعت زنبوو برا 

الابو : وين علي ؟ 

علي : ها ابويي 

الابو : بجي الشيخ الساعه 8 انزين ؟ 

علي : اي كلنا بنكون هناك 

صلوا بيت حجي ناصر كلهم و راحوا بيت الخاله 

و دخلوا هناك الا ريحة البخوور و العطورات و هناك الخاله تعدل في بتها ندى 

الام : شحوالكم 

الخاله : حياكم الله دخلوا 

دخلوا وقعدوا ,, 

راحت ساره الى ندى 

ساره : الله الله شهالزين 

ندى : 

الخاله : وين هو علي ؟ 

الام : هكو هو و ابوه دخلوا المجلس 

الخاله : اي ( ابو ندى ) يحارسهم هناك 

عقب مده جا الشيخ 

طلع ابو ندى عشان يدخله المجلس 

الام : يلا يا ندوي حبيبتي جهزتين البطاقه و كل شي ؟ 

ندى: اي 

الام : ما يحتاج تخافين هههههههه عادي 

الخاله : يلا امشو ندخل 

زينب : باروح وياهم 

مريم : اني بعد 

و قاموا حنشل دخلوا داخل 

الام : يو لويش جايين كلكم فشيله 

زينب : اوووه روحي اني بدخل 

الام : 

دخلوا كلهم المجلس و عقد الشيخ عليهم و طلع 

الام والخاله : لا اله الا الله ,, حضر محمد و علي ,, و الشر عنهم ينجلي , عليك بالعافيه يلي خذاها ,, عليك بالعافيه تمشى وياها 

ندى : 

علي: 

ساره : 

زينب: ساره شوفي علي ويهه طماطيه ,, ما خلى الا ندى شي 

ساره : اي سكتي 

الام : يلا صفقوا و غنوا 

الخاله : الفال لش يا زنووووب 

الام : ان شاء الله ,, اشوفكم كلكم زافينكم 

زينب : 

بعدين طلعوا برا كلهم وخلووا العروسين بروحهم في المجلس 

زينب : شفتون مريم جيفه تتقمز و هي تصفق 

ساره : اي اني بدل ما اصفق ماني قادره من الضحك عليها وعلى علي 

مريم : 

الا برنة التلفون 

ساره : زينب ويش فيش 

زينب : لا هني فوضه 

طلعت زينب برا 

محمد : ويش فيش سنه على ما تجاوبين 

زينب : لا بس طلعت برا عنهم 

محمد : اها يعني انتين مو في بيتكم ؟ 

زينب : لا في بيت خالتي 

محمد : ابغي اقول لش الليله لا تتصلين ليي 

زينب : لوي ؟ 

محمد : لان بانام من وقت باجر اداوم 

زينب : اي صحي اوكي ما بتصل لك ,, روح نام نوم العوافي 

محمد : باي 

زينب : بااي 

رجعت زينب الصاله وياهم 

ساره : من كان على التلفون .؟ 

زينب : هذي رفيقتي من زمان ما شفتها تسأل عني 

ساره : اها

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقــــــــة 34


عقب يومين يعني صارت الحنه يعني الليله الخطوبه هههه 
بيت حجي ناصر راحوا الصالون 
كلهم راحوا صالون واحد الي فيه ندى 
و زينب عن بدها تسوي تسريحتها مفل ندى و كل شي مفل ندى بس ما يصير هديك عرووس د 
زينب : ويييي اني ما احب التسريحات المعقده احب الناعمين << تتعلف بندى 
ندى : اي بس العرووس لازم مقعده شوي تسريحتها له 
زينب : الحين من تكلم وياش 
ندى : يووو ما في الا اني وانتين في هني تتكلمين وي من يعني ؟ 
زينب : اتكلم بروحي 
ندى : 
بعدين قاموا يمكيجونهم و زينب تتأمر و تبغي مفل ندى 
المره الى تمكيج : انتين الي تبغينه مكياج حق عرووس 
زينب : ادري 
المره : اوكي براحتش 
المهم تمكيجوا كلهم و صارت زينب حالها حال ندى مفل الكشاخه بس ندى فستانها مال عروس يعني 
تالي جا الابو عشان ينقلهم الى الصاله 
ساره : يلا زينب كلهم ركبو الا انتين 
زينب : و انتين يا حظي لويش ما ركبتين وياهم ؟ 
ساره : اني بجي ليي خطيبي 
زينب : باروح وياكم بعدين 
ساره : لويش يعني ؟ 
زينب : لان ابغي اصور 
ساره : انزين 
مشوا الام و مريم وي الابو 
و راحت زنبو تصور 
ساره : زينب يلا امشي جه محمد 
زينب : انزين 
راحوا الصاله وهناك المعازيم كلهم متجمعين 
و الجهال يراكضون على المسرح و و المعازيم مقعدين على الطاولات يسولفون ويبربرون 
زينب : بل متى جو هذيلين توها 9 
ابرار : هلاااااا ,, صايره حليوه 
زينب : هلا ما شفتش 
وراحوا وي بعض 
و هناك مريم تراكض على المسرح و تلعب وتتعلف 
ايمان : مريم 
مريم : اموووون 
المهم جت الساعه 10 ونص 
و تدخل ندى الصاله و هي صايره مره حليوه و علي وياها 
و الناس يصفقون و يغنون و يفلتون بيزات و حلاوه 
و مريم تبغي ترقص 
الام : مريم اعقلي يلا بلا قلالة حيا 
مريم : هاكم في جهال يرقصون بعد 
الام : ويش علينا منهم 
مسكينه مريم 
بعدين جت المصوره عشان تصور العروس والمعرس 
و يصورون وياهم الاهل بعد 
انزين مريم من دفاشتها قامت تركض و يشير فستانها في كرسي من الكراسي 
و ينشق 
مريم : 
ايمان : ويش صاير مريم ؟ 
مريم : انشق 
ايمان : 
راحت مريم تركض الى امها 
مريم : اماه فستاني انشق 
الام : يوو قلعتش يا الدفشه عجل وحده عليها نفوف و تراكض مني و مناك 
زينب : ويش صاير الناس تصفق وانتون هواش ؟ 
الام : هل الهبله شقت نفنوووفها 
مريم : ما شقيته هو انشق 
الام : انق منه و الطريق من دفاشتش 
ساره : بس خلاص اماه لا تزيدين الطين بله خلاص 
مريم : 
زينب : 
الام : بس لا تصيحين بيتخرب مكياجش له 
مريم : الحين تخرب 
الام : لا ما اتخرب بس سكتي 
و سكتت مريم بس ضايق خلقها 
و هديك الحزه يقوم يرن تلفون زينب 
زينب : الو 
محمد : ها شخبار 
زينب: تمام 
محمد : واجد فوضه المكان اطلعي 
زينب : هداني اطلع 
محمد : اليوم رحت الشغل 
زينب : ويش صار هناك ؟ 
محمد : ما ادري بس يعني الشغل زين ,, هناك في شباب قدي تعرفت عليهم 
زينب : زين 
محمد : هناك جت وحده تشبهش ضبط حسبتها انتين اول 
زينب : احلف 
محمد : والله 
زينب : 
محمد : ويش فيش استحمقتين ؟ 
زينب : تالي بتحبها 
محمد : لا ما احبها ’’ انتين احلى منها بعد 
زينب : 
محمد : يلا اخليش تستمتعين في الحفله 
زينب : اوكي 
سكروا التلفون وراحت داخل الصاله 
الام : زنبو وين رحتين ,, امشي نبغي نصور صوره جماعيه 
زينب : اوكي 
و صوروهم صوره جماعيه اهل المعرس والعرووس هم بكبرهم اهل 
خلصت الحفله و راحوا بيت ندى يزفونهم هناك

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقة 35



مر شهرين و زينب و محمد هم على هل الحال تلفونات و مسجات واتصالات 

و جا اليوم الي محمد لازم يقول الى امه انه بيخطب 

محمد : اماه انا ابغي اقول لش شي 

الام : اي قوول 

محمد : انا ابغي اخطب 

الام : صدق منهي سعيدة الحظ ؟ 

محمد : تعرفين بيتحجي ناصر ’’ الي كانوا ويانا في السفر 

الام : اي 

محمد: بتهم زينب 

الام : 

محمد : اماه ويش فيش ؟ 

الام : لا ما فيي شي ,, بس مستغربه يعني انت شفتها في السفر و عشقتها 

محمد : اي 

الام : باجر باروح الى امها 

محمد : لويش باجر ,, روحي الحين هي سالفه 

الام : عطني صورتك 

محمد : لويش الصوره 

الام : عشان تشوف البنيه شكلك له 

محمد : هههه اي لحضه 

راح محمدو يدور له احلى صوره 

محمد : ها 

الام : حلاوة ولدي 

راحت الام بيت حجي ناصر 

و طقت الجرس 

طلعت الام ليها ودخلتها داخل و قعدوا يسولفون و تنط ام محمد في الموضوع 

ام محمد : اني جايه يا ام علي هني ,, اخطب بنتش زينب الى ولدي محمد 

ام علي : يا هلا ويا مرحبا فيكم ,, هذي الساعه المباركه 

ام محمد : و هذي صورة ولدي محمد جان تعطينها زينب تشوفه 

ام علي : اي , ما عليه 

ام محمد : ولدي يشتغل في شركة ...... و عمره 21 سنه ,, 

ام علي : اي ,, الرجال بشغله وبأدبه ,, احنا بنسأل البنيه وبنعطيها صورته وبنعطيكم خبر ان شاء الله عقب فلافة ايام 

ام محمد : ان شاء الله 

و هم جدي الا بقبلة الجده 

الجده : شحوالكم 

ام محمد : حياش الله والنبي ,, شحوالش ام ناصر 

الجده : حياش الله ,, عفر انتين من ؟ 

ام محمد : اني ام محمد له 

الجده : الي كسر ايدي و خلاني ماليي حال 

ام علي : عمتى هو ماكان يدري 

الجده : ايه ’’ الله يسامحه 

ام محمد : احنا جايين يا ام ناصر طالبين القرب منكم 

الجده : 

ام علي : ولدها محمد طالب ايد زينب بتي 

الجده : ايه ,, 

ام محمد : يلا اني الحين باقوم ,, و الي فيه خير بصير 

ام علي : ويش عاجلنش ؟ 

ام محمد : ما عال عليش عدو ,, باقووم الجهال بروحهم في البيت ’ مع السلامه 

ام علي : الله يسلمش 

و طلعت 

الجده : تعالي شوفي ايدي صارت زينه وداني خليل الدختر و داووها 

الام : اي هاكي شكلتها زينه صارت 

الجده : اي ما تعورني مفلات لول 

الام : الحمد لله 

راحت الام داخل حجرة زنبوو وهناك زينب حاطه الاغني على حدهم 

و من دخلت الام قصرت على الاغاني 

زينب : ويش اماه 

الام : بندي هل المنكر 

زينب : هدحنا بندناه 

الام : امشي قعدي باقول لش شي 

زينب : قولي 

الام : تعرفين محمد الي صار ويانا في السفر 

زينب : ايي 

الام : جايه امه ,, خاطبتنش له 

زينب : 

الام : هاش صورته شوفيه 

و اخدت زينب صورة محمد لو تشوفونه في الصوره حليو مصور ديجيتال 

زينب في قلبها : ويش هل الجمال 

الام : فكري و بنرد عليهم عقب فلافة ايام 

زينب : انزين 

من طلعت الام برا ,و على طوول قامت زنبوو اتصلت الى محمد 

محمد : الوو 

زينب : لويش ما قلت ليي ان امك بتجي 

محمد : مفاجأه 

زينب : 

و قعدوا يسولفوون << صدق ثنائي مصرقع 

جا علي و وياه ندى 

سمع علي صووت زينب تضحك فووول و تتكلم وي واحد يعني الكلام الي تقوله الى صبي 

و قعد يتصوخ 

ندى : علي ويش صاير ؟ لويش تتصوخ 

علي : زنبووو بطلي الباب 

زينب : محمد ,, باي 

وقطعته 

زينب : نعم ؟ 

و يقوم علي ويسطرها هداك السطار 

علي : تتكلمين وي من ها,, حمودي هذا من يطلع 

زينب : 

ندى : 

علي : اتحجى وياش انتين ,, هذا من 

زينب : ما لك حق تضربني و تهيني قدام هذي 

علي : هذي مرة اخوش وبنت خالتش مو غريبه لا تغيرين الموضوع هذا من لا اقتلش 

زينب : ما ادري يلا روح ول 

و توها بتدخل الحجره يقوم علي يستحمق و ياخدها و يطيح فيها ضرب 

ندى : علي لا تضربها بس خلاص 

علي : بتقولين من لو تبين ضرب بعد ؟ 

و زينب ما قدرت تتحمل الضرب هو ما ضربها واجد بس لانها واجد دليعه قامت طاحت دوره 

ندى : 

علي : 

الام : علي ويش فيك واقف هني << ما تدري بشي كانت فوق 

علي : 

الام : زينب بتي قتلوها يمه ويييييييليييييييي على بتي ماااتت 

قامت ندى تصبصب عليها مياهه و اوتعت 

زينب : 

علي : هكي اوتعت ودوها حجرتها 

و شالوها و ودوها حجرتها 

عقب مده 

الام : انت لويش ضربتها بدل ما تبارك ليها وي على افادي تطيح فيها ضرب يا الخانس 

علي : ابارك ليها على قلالة ادبها ,, لو على وقاحتها 

الام : ويش صاير 

علي : بتش ,, سمعتها تتحجى وي صبي و يوم قلت ليها تتكلمين وي من قامت سوت روحها طايحه دوره 

الام : بتي زينب تتحجى وي صبي ,,, صاااااااقعه غمرتني 

علي : هذي التربيه السنعه 

الام : هي هاكي متقدم ليها صبي ويش ليها تحاجي صبي فاني من حاله 

علي : من متقدم ليها ؟ 

الام : هاكو ابوك قول له يعلمك 

الابو : ويش صاير 

قالوا له السالفه 

الابو : 

علي : خوش تربيه 

الابو : و انت مقتنع من الكلام الي تقوله 

علي : اذا مو مصدقني روح سحب من عندها جلام و بتعترف 

راح الابو وي زنبوو و زينب مسكينه تصيح 

دخل وياها و قعد 

الابو : صدق الي سمعته 

زينب : 

الابو : من اليوم ورايح ما في تلفون ... ولا طلعه من البيت ..فاهمه 

زينب : ابويي اهييء اهييييييء 

الابو : كل هذا يطلع منش يا زنوووب ما هقيتها منش 

زينب : بس بس اهييييييييء 

الابو : جيبي التلفون 

زينب : عاد ابويي خله عندي 

الابو : ما في عقب الي سمعته ما في ولا شي 

زينب :

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقة 36


صار بيت حجي ناصر هديك الحزه معفووس الجده تصرخ مني تبغي يحطون ليها عشا و الام والابو و علي ضايق خلقهم و ساره برا وي خطيبها رايحين يتعشون و زينب ميته من الصياح 

الابو : هكي ساره ما شفتها سوت مفل الي تسويه هل النحيسه هي 

علي : انا للحين ما فترت حرتي فيها كل ما ادكرها جيفه تضحك عن بدي اقتلها 

الام : بس انت اسكت مو كفايه فشلتها 

ندى : 

الابو : انا الحين خليتها بروحها هكي ميته من الصياح ,, تلفونها عندي و قلت ليها ما في طلعه 

علي : تستاهل 

عقب مده قاموا حطو العشا 

الجده : ما هي حاله هي ,, كل ليله اني من زمان نمت و الليله حظنا على الله 

الابو : اكلي اماه هكو حطيناه 

الام : باروح باشووفها جان تجي تاكل ليها شي 

راحت تطقطق الباب 

زينب : اهيء من اهيء ؟ <<< مي قادره حتى تنطق بجلمه من الصياح 

الام : اني يا خلف عمري بطلي الباب 

بطلت الباب و دموووعها اربع اربع 

الام : بس لا تقتلين روحش من الصياح ,, بخلصون دموعش وتالي بتعمين 

و تقوم زينب تزيد في الصياح كأن قايلين ليها صيحي 

زينب : اهييييييييييء اهيييييء 

الام : يوو ,, امشي يا حبيبتي اكلي 

قامت الام اخدت بتها وراحت وياها الصاله 

علي : مسويه روحها كلش ,, الحمل الوديع 

الام : انت يلا اسكت ما تشوفها حالتها حاله 

الابو : علي بس اسكت 

علي: ان شاء الله 

و هناك مسكينه ندى تطالع في زينب 

ندى : 

زينب : 

الام : اكلي له 

زينب : 

الام : بسش من الصياح يووووو 

علي : انتين ولاخير وياش كأن ماكلين حلال ابوها 

زينب : انت اسكت اهييييييء 

الام : علي لا تتحجى وياها فاهم 

قام الابو اخد بته زينب وراح وياها الحجره 

الابو : ممكن تقولين ليي السالفه كامل لان انا الحين مو فاهم شي بس اشوفش تصيحين ولا ادري على ويش 

زينب : علي اهييء 

الابو : ويش فيه ؟ 

زينب : ما خلاني حتى انطق بجلمه سيده جا وعطاني سطار و ضربني قدام ندى 

الابو : لويش ضربش ؟ 

زينب : هو كنت اني اتكلم وي رفيقتي 

الابو : اي 

زينب : تالي الهي تقول ليي هاش كلمي اخويي الصغير حمودي 

الابو : انزين 

زينب : اخوها صغير عمره 3 سنوات وقعدت ادلعه حمودي حمودي ,, و هو حليو يعني قعدت اضحك على كلامه 

الابو : بس ؟ 

زينب : اي ,, ما شفته الا جاي و ضاربني 

الابو : يعني الغلط من علي جا منا والطريق و ضربش 

زينب: اي 

الابو : الحين اراويش فيه , شككني في بتي الحليوه المؤدبه و فوق هذا ضربش ,,, الحين بشوف 

طلع الابو و هو مستحرق على علي ولده 

الابو : علي 

علي : ها ابويي 

الابو : جيفه تفتري على اختك جدي و تضربها 

علي : انا افتريت عليها 

الابو : تدري انها ما كانت تكلم صبي على قولتك 

علي : ها عجل تكلم عمتي 

الابو : 

علي: و حمودي و الكلام الي تتكلمه الى صبي مو الى بنيه 

الابو : اي كانت تكلم اخو رفيقتها الصغير اسمه احمد و تدلعه حمودي 

علي : 

الابو : لكن لو انت تفكر قبل لا تتهور و تسوي شي جان ما صار هذا كله من اساس 

علي : انا ويش دراني ابويي من سمعتها تقول حمودي راح بالي الى شي فاني 

الابو : ويش تبغاني اسويي فيك ؟ ها ؟ 

علي : 

الابو : روح استسمح منها الحين 

علي : ان شاء الله ,, ما يصير خاطرك الا طيب 

راح علي حجرة زينب 

علي : زينب 

زينب : 

علي : سامحيني حبيبتي اختي ,, و حقش فوق راسي 

زينب : 

علي : هاش هذي خمسه دينار .. لان ضربتش 

زينب : 

علي : اخديها لا 

زينب : جيبها 

علي : سامحتيي ؟ 

زينب : تقريبا مو اكيد 

جا الابو و اعتذر بعد الى زينب على انه شك فيها 

الابو : سامحيني يا بتي ,, وهذا تلفونش 

زينب : مسموح ابويي 

الابو : قومي باروح وياش السوق 

زينب : انزين 

مريم : اني بعد ,, عجل باصيح اني بعد وباطيح دوره و عاملوني مفل ما تعامولنها 

الابو : انزين ويش قلنا ’’ امشي انتين بعد 

قاموا راحو السوق و استانسوا 

و محمد هناك قاعد على اعصابه ما يدري ويش السالفه 

قام اتصل ليها و هي في السياره 

زينب : 

الابو : هذا من ؟ 

زينب : ها ,, هذي رفيقتي مسكينه الي كنت اتكلم وي اخوها الصغير 

الابو : اها ,, مسكينه ردي عليها 

زينب : هي واجد تهدر و اني الحين باوصل السوق و لا ابغي امشي في الطريق واني اتكلم 

الابو : 

زينب : بقطعه 

و قطعته 

محمد : اكيد كان اخوها او ابوها صوبها 

رجعوا الابو و مريم وزينب البيت 

يوم فاني 

الام : زينب ,, الحين على سالفة الصبي انتين موافقه لو لا ؟ 

زينب : 

مريم : اي صبي ؟ 

الام : تعرفين محمد الي ويانا في السفر 

مريم : اي ولد ام محمد اعرفه 

الام : متقدم الى زينب 

مريم : 

الام : ويش فيش 

مريم : محمد بيخطب زينب 

الام : اي 

زينب : ويش مو تارس عيونش ؟ 

الام : 

مريم : لا بس يعني ,, استغربت شوي 

زينب : 

مريم : و انتين موافقه 

زينب: 

الام : سأل عنه ابوش قالوا عنه خوش صبي ,, و بعد هو معروف في الديره 

زينب : اي 

الام : ويش الحين موافقه لو لا ,, على ما تطلع الجلمه طلعت روحنا 

زينب : موافقه 

الام : افضل الصلاة و السلام عليك يا حبيــــــــــــب الله محمد و أل محمد كلللللللللوووووووووووووووشششش 

مريم : عرست زنبوووو عرست 

زينب : للحين ما صار شي 

مريم : وجهش صار احمر 

زينب : اوووووه 

الام : حناش عجين زنووووب حناش عجين ,, واذا زفووش غلى رجلش لا تستحين 

زينب : 

مريم : ايوه ايوه 

ساره : ويش صاير 

الام : اختش بتنخطب 

ساره : حلفوا زينب بتنخطب 

الام : اي بتنخطب على ولد اخو رجلش ,, يعني رجلش يصير عمه 

ساره : بعد 

مريم : و اسمه محمد بعد 

ساره : بعد 

الام :

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووووووووووووووو علي القصة

ولا تطول علينا اوكي

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه يافيلسوف

ننتظر بقية الاحداث

----------


## فيلسوف

انا بصراحة اشكر الاثنين لي ردوو الاخيرين بس الباقي وينهم  بصراحة انصدمت كل شووي واشووف انكم تقلو

----------


## الليل الأليل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

سلمت اناملك فيلسوف على القصه الرائعه

واتمنى انك تكملها قبل شهر رمضان

ننتظر منك التكمله بأسرع وقت.

الليل الاليل

----------


## safwat

سلام
بدايه حلوه ومشوقه
بالنجاح اخيوالله يعطيك العافيه
صفوت

----------


## hope

مشكوور فيلسووف 

يعطيك اللع الف عافية على القصة
وآسفين على التأخر في الرد بس كنا منشغلين بالدراسة
ننتظر الأجزاء البااقي

تحيااتي
الحور

----------


## sky

مشكور فيلسوف على القصه 
اتمنى انك تحط الاجزاء الباقي بسرعه
لانه بدينا في الدراسه وبعدين 
بننشغل كثير 
الله يعطيك ألف عافيه اخوي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وينك يافيلسوف.. الكل يطالب بتكملة القصه 

نتمنى تكون بخير

----------


## hope

فيلسووف طولت على القصه ؟؟
عسى ماشر؟

----------


## فيلسوف

اسف متاسف على التاخير اعذروني بس مشغوول كنت الحين بكمله بس اسف على التاخير وبحط ليكم نصه وشكراا

----------


## فيلسوف

وعلى فكرة رقم محمد مسجل في تلفون زينب باسم حنان 
هع 


الحلقة 37


اتصلت ام محمد عشان تشوووف رد زينب 

ام محمد : شحوالكم 

الام : حياش الله شحوالش 

ام محمد : حياش الله , ها بشري ؟ 

الام : ان شاء الله موافقه 

ام محمد : حصل خير 

الام : تعالو الليله ,, وان شاء الله نحدد موعد الملجه 

ام محمد : عقب الصلاه جايينكم 

الام : انزين 

ام محمد : يلا مع السلامه 

الام : الله يسلمش 

راحت الام تقول الى زينب 

الام : زينب تعالي 

زينب : نعم 

الام : هكي ام المعرس متصله وقلت ليها تجي الليله هي و المعرس وابوه زين ؟ 

زينب : زين 

الابو : بجون الليله ؟ 

الام : ايي مو تطلع عقب الصلاه لان بجي هو و ابوه هني 

الابو : ان شاء الله 

و زينب هي مستانسه و هي خايفه 

راحت حجرتها وبطلت كبتها 

زينب : ويش البس هذا لووو هذا ؟ امممممم 

ساره : ويش عندش ؟ 

زينب : ساره اي احسن البس هذا او هذا ؟ 

مريم : اني بقول لش اي هو احسن ,, البسي الوردي 

ساره : اي الوردي احلى 

زينب : انزين ,, ساره سشوري ليي شعري 

مريم : هي انتين مجنونه هذي مو ملجه هذا معااااادل 

زينب : انتين روحي ويش فمهش 

ساره : ويش فيها اذا سشورته 

مريم : تسشوره الى من يا حظي ما بشوفها احد 

ساره : اي بس بتشوفها ام المعرس له ,, واذا طلع شعرها يعني هههه يطلع ناعم و مرتب ما يطلع معفس 

مريم : ويييي دلاعه 

زينب : من فضلش انتين اطلعي من هني 

مريم : بطلع بدون ما تقولين 

زينب: يا فاك فك 

و قامت زينب تحاتي و تجهز من عصر 

انزين مريم قاعده تاكل جبس وعسكريم 

زينب : اذا اكلتين هذا لا تفلتينه هني افلتيه في الخمام زين 

مريم : لويش كل هل الاهتمام 

زينب : احم احرص على نظافة بيتنا 

مريم : لا والله تونا سامعين هل الخبر 

زينب : مريموووو ما ليي خلق ها ,, اني مشغوووله 

مريم : يمه بتنخطب وبتغربلنا 

زينب : وييييي مشكل عاد 

الجده : هذا ويش هل الريحه 

الام : هه هذي ريحة البخور 

الجده : مره ريحته قويه تدخل في حلقي ,, شيلوه من هنه 

زينب : اماه انتين ويش عليش منها ,, خلي البيت يتبخر عدل 

الجده : شيلووه دخل في بوزي اح اح 

وقعدت تساااعل 

زينب : والله حاله 

ساره : بس خلاص شيلوه لصقت الريحه في البيت 

بعدين اذن الاذان و زينب بسرعه صلت هل الصلاة العميه 

زينب : اماه يلا 

الام : ويش؟ ما لحقنا حتى نصلي صلاتنا 

زينب : الحين بجون الاوادم له 

الام : مو الحين ههههههه صبري الناس يصلوون حالهم حالنا 

زينب : انزين 

بعدين عقب ساعه طق الجرس 

الابو : تفضلو ,, حيا الله من جانا 

ابو محمد : الله يحيك 

دخل محمد و زينب تطل من حجرتها 

شافت محمد 

زينب :محمد 

ساره : زينب هكم جو 

زينب : ادخل المجلس ؟ 

ساره : لا الحجره,, هناك ام محمد و خالته و فاطمه اخته 

زينب : ايي 

ساره : بس مو الحين تدخلين بعدين عقب شوي 

زينب : انزين 

قعدوا النسوان يسولفوون في سوالف مني و مناك تعرفون يعني مو ينطون سيده في الموضوع 

و الجده مقعده وياهم و كلحين ما قالت (( ها )) 


الخاله : وينهي العرووس بنشوفها 

الام : ههههههه الحين بقول ليها 

راحت الام الى زينب و هي هناك في حجرتها 

الام : يلا زنووب امشي دخلي 

زينب : انزين 

الام : عدلي شعرش 

زينب: هكو عدل له 

الام : اي افصخي الشال لويش تلبسينه 

زينب : استحي 

الام : يلا بلا دلاعه افصخيه 

دخلت زينب والام وياها 

زينب : السلام 

ردوا عليها : عليكم السلام 

الجده تطالع في زينب 

الجده : هذا حاط لش ديرم ؟ << ديرم يعني حمره 

زينب : 

ام محمد : ايه ,, ويش طلباتكم آمرو 

الجده : احنا ما نبى شي ,, الرجال بأدبه مو بيزاته يمه 

الام : احنا ما نبغي يعني نتشرط ,, و لا نبغي واجد ,, الف و 200 بس 

ام محمد : اي,, محمد مستعد يدفع 

الجده : اكيد مستعد يدفع ,, عجل جاي لويش ,, المفرووض ليي بيسات على كسار ايدي يعوضها ,, انتين ما تشوفين اذا واحد دعمووه و انكسر منه شي يعطوونه حقوق ,, اني بعد ليي حق و لا ببري دمته ليوم الموقف 

الام : 

زينب : 

ام محمد : ايه بنعطيش ان شاء الله اذا الله احيانه 

الجده : ويش قصدكم يعني اني باموت ؟ 

ام محمد : لا شرعنش ’’ انتين تبغين جم ؟ 

الام : لا تكلفون روحكم ما يحتاج 

الجده بصرااااخ: ويش لا تكلف روحها ,, كسار ايدي مو بلاااااااااااااااش ؟ 

ام محمد : تبغين جم ؟ 

الجده : جان تعطوني 200 دينار 

و تضرب ام علي نغزه الى ساره انها تطلع الجده 

ساره : جدتي يبغونش في التلفون 

الجده : من يبغاني ؟ 

ساره : عمي خليل 

الجده : وي على عمري باقوم اشوف ويش يمبى 

طلعت الجده وي ساره 

الجده : وينهو التيلفون ؟ 

ساره : تعالي جدتي شوي 

الجده : وين ؟ 

راحت ساره وي الجده حجره فانيه وقعدت وياها جان لا تفشلهم يا ها الربع 

بعدين اتفقوا على كل شي 

ام محمد : ان شاء الله الملجه ليلة الجمعه 

الام : ان شاء الله 

و هناك الرجال بعد اتفقوا و صار لازم الحين كلهم يطلعووون خخخخخخ 

توهم بيطلعون الاوادم 

الجده : تعالوووو 

ام محمد : خير ؟ 

الجده : هاكم هل الگسام ,, بركه من المولد مفضل عندي 

ام محمد : الله يغنيش 

الجده : اي ’’ انتين بعد نبى نقول لش الله يغنيش ,, جان تعطوني بيسات كسار ايدي 

ام محمد : ان شاء الله ما يصير خاطرش الا طيب 

الجده : الحمد لله على كل حال ,, اني خاطري كل طيب 

ام محمد : يلا مع السلامه 

الجده : الله يسلمش من الشر 

و اخيرا طلعو 

زينب : انتين ويش في حبايبش ؟ 

الجده : حبايبي يمه ,, هداني اباكم تدفنوني صوب حبايبي 

زينب : مخرفه ما عليش شره 

الام : زينب عيب 

زينب : اي عيب انتين , فشلتنا قدام الناس 

الام يصوت خفيف : ما تفهم 

الجده : اني ما افهم ,, لكن الشره مو عليش الشره عليي الي قاعده في بيتش ,, والي فيه خير يقول ليي تعالي ويانا جان انعل جنيزه ,, باروح بيت خليل ولدي ,, هناك كل من يحبني و يعزني ,, مرته و جهاله ما احد قال ليي ما افهم ,, بس انتون تزمرون عليي ,,, يلا 

الام : عمتي ,, انتين مو من جم يوم تقولين مرة خليل كل تزمر عليش له 

الجده : ها ؟ لا ما زمرت عليي ,, وحتى لو تزمرت لان فالصه ولدها فلصه و صارت زرقه و مسكينه استحمقت عليي و تزمرت ,, يعني ما تزمرت قالت مو عدله عليش يا عمتي تفلصين جاهل 

ساره : 

الام : 

زينب : انتين مخلوقه من ويش امبى اعرف 

الجده : مخلوقه من طين ,, ما شفتين ابليس ما سجد الى ادم لان ادم من طين و هو من نار ,, طاح حظه يقول انا من ناااااار اسجد الى واحد من طين ,, قلاعه الي من طين احسن منه 

زينب : اففففف 

ساره : بس خلااص ,, الحين الملجه ليلة الجمعه 

الجده : لاني حاضره ملجتها ولا ملجة الي كسر ايدي 

زينب : صدق ,, وا فرحتاااااااه

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقة 38


عقب ما طلعوا الاوادم ,, قعدوا بيت حجي ناصر يصفقون ويغنون 

الام : هذا المبارك بينهم لا فرق الله بينهم ,, كللللللللللللوووووووووش 

ساره : مباركين عرس الاثنين ليلة ربيع ليلة قمرا 

مريم : عرست زنبو باركو اليها ,, عرست زنبو باركو اليها ,, 

زينب : 

الام : الحين ليلة الجمعه الملجه له 

ساره : اييي 

الام : روحي يا مريم جيبي ورقه وقلم خل نكتب اسامي المعازيم 

مريم : انزين 

قعدت الام تكتب المعاااااازيم و المعارف كلهم 

ساره : كتبتين بيت زليخه ؟ 

الام : ده نسيت زين ذكرتيني 

زينب: اماه ,, كتبي بيت رفيقتي ابرار 

الام : اي كتبت ,, باجر باروح بعزم 

زينب : الحين متى باجهز اغراضي باقي يومين عن الملجه 

ساره : ايي بنروح باجر من الصبح 

زينب : انزين 

جت يوم فاني الصبح و راحوا السوووق و اتأجرت فستان كشخه لونه احمر للملجه و مشمر احمر مطرز من فوقه لتحته ويييييش حلاوته ,,, و تأجرت وياه قبقب الي يحطونه فوق راس العرووس من ذهب 

بعدين راحو الصالون عشان تحجز الى ليلة الملجه 

ساره : خلاص خلصنا ؟ 

زينب : اي 

رجعوا البيت العصر الساعه اربع و هم طالعين من 10 

و جوا محملين بأغراااض و اجيااااس 

الام : باااشووف هل الخيرات 

مريم : اني بعد باشوووف 

زينب : يا علي تعبانه ,, هاكم شوفوا اني باروح الحجره برتاح 

الام : حلاااوة هل المشمر مره حليو 

ساره : اي هذا حق ليلة الملجه 

مريم : الاااااااااااي حليو القبقب بلبسه 

ساره : خليييه لا تشوفش زينب تضربش 


راحت زينب فوق حجرتها و توها داخله 

زينب : اووووووووه صحي نسيت سفرة العجم من وين اجيبها الحين 

ردت طلعت زينب ,, 

زينب : سااااره 

ساره : ويش صاير ؟ 

زينب : سفرة العجم نسيناها 

ساره : لا ما عليه ,, اني عندي وحده مالت ملجتي له 

زينب : اشووه ريحتيني 

توها بتدووور بترجع الحجره و تشوووف مريم لابسه القبقب و شاگه البوز من الفرحه 

زينب : مريم شفتش ,, حطيه مكانه الحين 

مريم : انزين صايره مغرووره على حساب بتنخطب 

الام و ساره : هههههههههههههههه 

زينب : كيفي 

ساره : امشي شيليهم وياش مره وحده 

الجده : هذا وي ؟ 

زينب: بل هي من وين جت 

الجده : جايه من التسموووع ,, حتى التسمووع ما تبونا نروح 

الام : لا مو قصدها جدي 

الجده: هذا مشمر من هل الحليو ؟ مفل مالي يوم عرسي ,, هديك اليوم كان عمري 14 

الام : ايي ههههههههه ,, هل المشمر مال زينب 

الجده : ايه مره حليو ,, بس ما تستاهله 

زينب : سكتي انتين عجوز النار 

الجده : علايل علتش ,, وينهي مريم اهو بعطيها الگسام باحرش 

الام : ويش صايرعمتي لويش عاد 

الجده : عجل تزمر عليي و ما تسويي فيي سوايه و تبيني احبها مفلات ما احب ساره و مريم 

الام : بس خلاص صلوا على النبي 

الجده : اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد ,, الا بس هي يعني تقهرني 

زينب : اني ما ليي خلقش ,, باروح انام احسن ليي 

الجده: نومه بلا قعده 

ساره : يو جدتي لش كل هل الدعاوي 

الجده : سليمه تصفعكم كلكم ,, هداني باروح حجرتي و خلكم تستانسون 

المهم 

زينب دخلت الحجره ووقعدت و الا محمد متصل ليها 

زينب : الوووو 

محمد : هلاا زنووووب 

زينب : هلا فيك شخبارك 

محمد : انا زين لا ,, صار ليي يومين ما تكلمت وياش 

زينب : اني بعد اشتقت لك و الى سوالفك و الى صووووووتك 

محمد : يا عمري ,, 

زينب : 

محمد : 

زينب : امس شفتك ,, انيق 

محمد : حلفي 

زينب : والله ,, كنسلت على القمر 

محمد : لهدرجه 

زينب : اي 

محمد : باقي ليلتين و نملج 

زينب : اي 

محمد : صحي للحين صورتي عندش؟ 

زينب : اي ,و من اتملل اطالع فيها و يروح الملل 

محمد : 

زينب : هداني اسمع صوتك واشوووف حلاوتك في الصوره 

محمد : صدق ,, خساره ما عندي صوره حقش 

زينب : ليلة الملجه بعطيك صوره حقي 

محمد : انزين ,, باحطها في فريم و بحطها صوبي 

زينب : اني حاطتنها في بوكي 

محمد : ,, يلا زنووب انا بقووم 

زينب : وين ؟ 

محمد : اخواني مبلوشيني قالوا ليي اذا بتخطب لازم تودينا محل العاااب ,, لان انا وعدتهم اذا بخطب اوديهم 

زينب : اها ,, اي الرجال عند كلمته ,, يلا روح ودهم 

محمد : مع السلامه 

زينب : الله يسلمك ,, تحمل بروحك 

محمد : ان شاء الله 

و سكروا التلفوون 

عقب شوي ما شافت زينب الا مريم جايه ليها تركض 

حتى الباب ما طقطقته 

زينب : وي .. و ويعه ويش فيش مصرقعه جدي ؟ 

مريم : توني شايفه محمد يمشي في السياره وياه فاطمه و حسين و ايمان 

زينب : انزين 

مريم : و شافووني رايحه اشتري و سلموا عليي ,, ها و تالي قالوا ليي تبين تجين ويانا محل الالعاب 

زينب : تالي 

مريم : قلت ليهم اي ,, قال ليي محمد اركبي ويانا ,, قلت ليه لحضه بسأل امي و بقول الى ابويي عشان يعطيني بيزات 

زينب : كملي 

مريم : والحين امي وافقت و ابويي عطاني بيزات 

زينب : صدق مجنونه ,, روحي يحارسونش له 

مريم : ادري يلا باااااااي 

راحت زينب على طول صوب الباب عشان تطل تشووف محمد 

الام : زينب وين بتروحين ؟ 

زينب : ها ما بروح مكان 

الام : .. 

زينب : 

الام : بس اختش مريم بتروح لانها جاهله 

زينب : ادري اني ما ابغي ارووح 

الام : ادري عنش ,, تبغين تشوفين الـــ..... 

استحت زينب على حدها و رجعت حجرتها و متفشله 

المهم ركبت مريم وياهم 

ايمان : الاااااااااي مريم بتجي ويانا 

محمد : شحوالش مريم 

مريم : زينه 

حسين : انتين لويش جايه ويانا ؟ 


ايمان : احنا قايلين ليها 

و قعدوا الجهال ورى يهدرون واااااااااااجد و لاهم راضيين يسكتون ,, وجان زين حجيهم فيه فايده الا كل هرار 

مريم : ايمان ,, تدرين انا احنا بنصير نسبه 

ايمان : ههههههههههه اي 

و قعدوا يطالعون في محمد وهم يضحكوون ,, صدق جهال 

محمد : ويش صاير 

ايمان : ما في شي 

مريم : ايمان ,, تدرين انا اني باصير بت عمش 

ايمان : اييييي صدق 

محمد : من وين جبتين هل الشلخه مريم 

مريم : صدق محمد اذا عرست على زينب بتصير انت ولد عمي 

محمد : لا مريم مي سهله ,, طلعت تفلت صواريخ بعد 

فاطمه : 

ايمان : لا والله .. مريم ما عندها صواريخ ولا تفاگه 

مريم : تالي بانادي عليش في المدرسه :: يا بت عمي :: 

ايمان: اني بعد باقول ليهم هي بت عمي 

محمد : هي انتون مجانين ؟ بس انا اقول الى زينب بت عمي 

فاطمه : ويش عليك منهم ,, لو تشرح ليهم ما بيفهموون 

تالي مروو على ماگدونالز 

محمد : تبون اسكريم ؟ 

ايمان : اي ابغي فلافه 

محمد : .. في الرجعه بنشتري 

فاطمه : لويش ؟ عقب ما شفيتهم 

محمد : عشان نشتري الى زينب 

ايمان و مريم : 







الحلقة 39


بعدين راحوا الجهال يلعبووون و استانسوا هناك في مكان اللعووب 

و في الرجعه 

ايمان : محمد اشتر لينا اسكريم انت قلت في الرجعه 

محمد : ادري,, تبغين على ويش . ؟ 

ايمان : امم ابغي على كاكو 

مريم : اني بعد 

محمد : وانت حسين على ويش 

حسين : انا ابغي مفلك 

ايمان : اما حسين قليد كل يقلد على محمد 

مريم : ايي 

فاطمه : اني ابغي عادي على فانيلا 

محمد : زين 

قام محمد اشتى ليهم من ماگدونالز العسكريم الحلوو 

و اشترى واحد الى زينب 

و راحوا بيوصلون مريم 

محمد : هاش الاسكريم اعطيه زينب 

مريم : باخده 

محمد : فدمتش 

مريم : زين زين ,, اني اخاف اذا واحد يقول ليي في دمتش 

محمد : في دمتش في دمتش اذا ماعطيتينه اياه 

مريم : 

فاطمه : 

دخلت مريم البيت 

الام : استانستين هناك ؟ 

مريم : ايي واشترى لينا اسكريم 

الام : اكليه له لا يذووب 

مريم : هذا مو ليي الى زينب 

الام : مشترينه ليها 

مريم : اييي 

زينب : ويش صاير 

مريم : هذا من عند محمد ,, اخديه 

زينب : 

الام : اكليه مشترنه لش 

راحت زينب حجرتها و هي مستحيه هههه 

مر اليوم بالنسبه الى محمد و زينب و اخيرا بتجي ليلة الملجه 

مريم : امــــــاه ,, هاكو ابو محمد يطق الجرس 

الام : قولي الى ابووش ,, اكيد جايبين القدعات 

راح الابو و علي يدخلون كوارتين كوارتين من الفواكه و المكسراات و الكيك و و و ..... 

مريم : اكل واجد 

الام : هذا للقدووع مو للعبه 

مريم : اني بارووح اكل 

زينب : اماااااااه تعالي شوفي 

الام : ويش 

زينب : المشمر احطه جده لو جده << و زينب معدله و مكيجه توها راجعه من الصالون 

الام : جده احسن ,, بس مو من الحين تلبسينه ,, هو الشيخ للحين ما جا يا بتي 

زينب : ادري بس اجربه 

الام : حلاوة بتي هل القمر 

زينب : 

علي : اماه ,, وين ساره ؟ 

الام : رايحه تجيب سفرة العجم 


ساره : هكو جبت كل ما يلزم الى سفرة العجم ,, 

مريم : باشوف 

زينب : مو الحين 

الام : جيبي باجهزها 

بعدين راحوا يبخروون البيت و يعطروونه ويجهزوون و البيت صاير فوضه شوي يعني 

الابو : وين زينب ؟ 

الام : هكي داخل ,, جو بيت المعرس ؟ 

الابو : هكم جو و دخلتهم المجلس 

الام : من منهم جا ؟ 

الابو : جو بس رجال 

الام : ده و النسوان ما بجون له 

الابو : لا 

الجده : ويش هل الحاله الدگره صايره هنه 

الام : عمتي امشي قعدي 

المهم دخلوا الرجال كلهم في المجلس 

ساره : جا الشيخ 

الابو : اي جا ,, امشوا دخلوا الحجره هكو هناك الشيخ 

الام : انزين 

علي : انتون ولاخير وياكم الشيخ يحارس 

الخاله : شحوالكم 

الام : حياش الله ,, امشي هدحنا بندخل الحجره بيملج عليها 

زينب : 

الام : ده ,, تصيحين ليلة ملجتش 

زينب : اخاف 

الام : يلا بلا هرار امشي 

مريم : اني بدخل 

علي : ان شفتش داخله الا اقتلش 

مريم : 

بعدين دخلت زينب و وياها الخاله والام و ندى و ساره 

و هي تنتفض مي قادره من الخوووف 

الام تساسرها : لا تصيحين لا يتخرب مكياجش 

تالي قعدوا وهناك الشهود و الشيخ 

الشيخ : وين البطاقات السكانيه ؟ 

و عطوه البطاقات السكانيه و زينب خايفه باقي وي و تصيح هههههه 

و بعدين ملج الشيخ عليها 

الام : كللللللللللللللللللللللللووووو وووووووووووووووووووو 
ووويييييييييييييييييي 

الخاله :كلولولوووش 

ساره : 

ندى : 

زينب : 

بعدين الشيخ راح المجلس عشان يعقدون على محمد 

و عقد على محمد 

الشيخ : بالمبارك 

محمد : الله يبارك فيك شيخنا 

و الرجال يسمعون الجباب و الصفاق و لا بعد يتقمزون 

بعدين قعدوا الرجال يباركون الى محمد و على ما طلعوا ساعه تقريبا 

ام محمد : بالمبارك يا حبيبي ,, قوم عشان تشووف العرووس في الحجره 

محمد : 

قام محمد عشان يروح الحجره الي فيها زينب 

محمد : يا الله 

ام محمد : تغطوا بيدخل المعرس 

الام : حياك الله دخل 

و من دخل محمد كل النسوان الي هناك قعدوا يجببون 

و زينب مغطيه بالمشمر الاحمر المطرز 

و محمد مو عارف ويش يسويي مرتبك 

ام محمد : اقعد يا حبيبي ,, يلا شيل المشمر من عليها 

و هناك النسوان كلهم 

شال محمد المشمر و هو مستحي و زينب بعد مستحيه على حدها 

و يوم شاله قعدوا يجييون كللللووووووووووووووووووووووويي ييييييي و يصوررروونهم و يصفقوون ويتقمزوون و يغنوون ,, 

زينب : 

الام : اللهم صلي و سلم على محمد وآل محمد << عشان لا يحسدونهم له 


ام محمد : زنووووب دللوها دللوها ,, بغت محمد عطوها عطوها 

مريمو ايمان : عاااااااااااشو يا سلااااااااام 

الجده : اهو صوروني وياهم 

و راحت مسكينه صورت وياهم 

الجده : بالمبارك الله لا يفرق بينكم ان شاء الله 

ساره : ان شاء الله 

و قعدت الجده تغني و النسوان يصفقون وياها 

الجده : جل جلال الله ,, الله اكبري ما في جمال الخلق شرواك يا علي 
مرت على التينه و التينه ما اثمرت ,, اثمر بها الرحمن كرامه لعلي 

الام: صلوا على احمد اي والله ,, يا حاضرينه 

مريم : اي والله 

الام : نور تشعشع اي والله بأرض المدينه اي والله اي والله 

و زينب و محمد يطالعون بعض بعيون وحده و مستحين

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقة 39


بعدين راحوا الجهال يلعبووون و استانسوا هناك في مكان اللعووب 

و في الرجعه 

ايمان : محمد اشتر لينا اسكريم انت قلت في الرجعه 

محمد : ادري,, تبغين على ويش . ؟ 

ايمان : امم ابغي على كاكو 

مريم : اني بعد 

محمد : وانت حسين على ويش 

حسين : انا ابغي مفلك 

ايمان : اما حسين قليد كل يقلد على محمد 

مريم : ايي 

فاطمه : اني ابغي عادي على فانيلا 

محمد : زين 

قام محمد اشتى ليهم من ماگدونالز العسكريم الحلوو 

و اشترى واحد الى زينب 

و راحوا بيوصلون مريم 

محمد : هاش الاسكريم اعطيه زينب 

مريم : باخده 

محمد : فدمتش 

مريم : زين زين ,, اني اخاف اذا واحد يقول ليي في دمتش 

محمد : في دمتش في دمتش اذا ماعطيتينه اياه 

مريم : 

فاطمه : 

دخلت مريم البيت 

الام : استانستين هناك ؟ 

مريم : ايي واشترى لينا اسكريم 

الام : اكليه له لا يذووب 

مريم : هذا مو ليي الى زينب 

الام : مشترينه ليها 

مريم : اييي 

زينب : ويش صاير 

مريم : هذا من عند محمد ,, اخديه 

زينب : 

الام : اكليه مشترنه لش 

راحت زينب حجرتها و هي مستحيه هههه 

مر اليوم بالنسبه الى محمد و زينب و اخيرا بتجي ليلة الملجه 

مريم : امــــــاه ,, هاكو ابو محمد يطق الجرس 

الام : قولي الى ابووش ,, اكيد جايبين القدعات 

راح الابو و علي يدخلون كوارتين كوارتين من الفواكه و المكسراات و الكيك و و و ..... 

مريم : اكل واجد 

الام : هذا للقدووع مو للعبه 

مريم : اني بارووح اكل 

زينب : اماااااااه تعالي شوفي 

الام : ويش 

زينب : المشمر احطه جده لو جده << و زينب معدله و مكيجه توها راجعه من الصالون 

الام : جده احسن ,, بس مو من الحين تلبسينه ,, هو الشيخ للحين ما جا يا بتي 

زينب : ادري بس اجربه 

الام : حلاوة بتي هل القمر 

زينب : 

علي : اماه ,, وين ساره ؟ 

الام : رايحه تجيب سفرة العجم 


ساره : هكو جبت كل ما يلزم الى سفرة العجم ,, 

مريم : باشوف 

زينب : مو الحين 

الام : جيبي باجهزها 

بعدين راحوا يبخروون البيت و يعطروونه ويجهزوون و البيت صاير فوضه شوي يعني 

الابو : وين زينب ؟ 

الام : هكي داخل ,, جو بيت المعرس ؟ 

الابو : هكم جو و دخلتهم المجلس 

الام : من منهم جا ؟ 

الابو : جو بس رجال 

الام : ده و النسوان ما بجون له 

الابو : لا 

الجده : ويش هل الحاله الدگره صايره هنه 

الام : عمتي امشي قعدي 

المهم دخلوا الرجال كلهم في المجلس 

ساره : جا الشيخ 

الابو : اي جا ,, امشوا دخلوا الحجره هكو هناك الشيخ 

الام : انزين 

علي : انتون ولاخير وياكم الشيخ يحارس 

الخاله : شحوالكم 

الام : حياش الله ,, امشي هدحنا بندخل الحجره بيملج عليها 

زينب : 

الام : ده ,, تصيحين ليلة ملجتش 

زينب : اخاف 

الام : يلا بلا هرار امشي 

مريم : اني بدخل 

علي : ان شفتش داخله الا اقتلش 

مريم : 

بعدين دخلت زينب و وياها الخاله والام و ندى و ساره 

و هي تنتفض مي قادره من الخوووف 

الام تساسرها : لا تصيحين لا يتخرب مكياجش 

تالي قعدوا وهناك الشهود و الشيخ 

الشيخ : وين البطاقات السكانيه ؟ 

و عطوه البطاقات السكانيه و زينب خايفه باقي وي و تصيح هههههه 

و بعدين ملج الشيخ عليها 

الام : كللللللللللللللللللللللللووووو وووووووووووووووووووو 
ووويييييييييييييييييي 

الخاله :كلولولوووش 

ساره : 

ندى : 

زينب : 

بعدين الشيخ راح المجلس عشان يعقدون على محمد 

و عقد على محمد 

الشيخ : بالمبارك 

محمد : الله يبارك فيك شيخنا 

و الرجال يسمعون الجباب و الصفاق و لا بعد يتقمزون 

بعدين قعدوا الرجال يباركون الى محمد و على ما طلعوا ساعه تقريبا 

ام محمد : بالمبارك يا حبيبي ,, قوم عشان تشووف العرووس في الحجره 

محمد : 

قام محمد عشان يروح الحجره الي فيها زينب 

محمد : يا الله 

ام محمد : تغطوا بيدخل المعرس 

الام : حياك الله دخل 

و من دخل محمد كل النسوان الي هناك قعدوا يجببون 

و زينب مغطيه بالمشمر الاحمر المطرز 

و محمد مو عارف ويش يسويي مرتبك 

ام محمد : اقعد يا حبيبي ,, يلا شيل المشمر من عليها 

و هناك النسوان كلهم 

شال محمد المشمر و هو مستحي و زينب بعد مستحيه على حدها 

و يوم شاله قعدوا يجييون كللللووووووووووووووووووووووويي ييييييي و يصوررروونهم و يصفقوون ويتقمزوون و يغنوون ,, 

زينب : 

الام : اللهم صلي و سلم على محمد وآل محمد << عشان لا يحسدونهم له 


ام محمد : زنووووب دللوها دللوها ,, بغت محمد عطوها عطوها 

مريمو ايمان : عاااااااااااشو يا سلااااااااام 

الجده : اهو صوروني وياهم 

و راحت مسكينه صورت وياهم 

الجده : بالمبارك الله لا يفرق بينكم ان شاء الله 

ساره : ان شاء الله 

و قعدت الجده تغني و النسوان يصفقون وياها 

الجده : جل جلال الله ,, الله اكبري ما في جمال الخلق شرواك يا علي 
مرت على التينه و التينه ما اثمرت ,, اثمر بها الرحمن كرامه لعلي 

الام: صلوا على احمد اي والله ,, يا حاضرينه 

مريم : اي والله 

الام : نور تشعشع اي والله بأرض المدينه اي والله اي والله 

و زينب و محمد يطالعون بعض بعيون وحده و مستحين

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقة 40


بعدين عقب ما صفقوا النسوان و جببوا طلعوهم برا وخلو العروسين بروحهم 

ام محمد : يلا خلوهم بريحاتهم 

الام : اي يلا اطلعوا برا اكلوا قدووع يلا 

مريم : اني ماني طالعه 

الام : اطلعي لا احوسش فلصه 

مريم : ابغي اشوفهم 

الام : هدنتين شايفتنهم ما شبعتين ؟ 

مريم : لا 

ام محمد : امشي يا حبيبتي خلهم يقعدون بروحهم امشي 

مريم : 

بعدين كلهم طلعوا برا يصفقون على المعاريس و ياكلون القدووع 

و محمد و زينب بروحهم في الحجره 

عم الصمت لمدة 5 دقايق 

بعدين محمد نطق بجلمه 

محمد : شخبارش 

زينب : زينه 

محمد : دووم 

و ردوا سكتوا بعد ,, مساكين ما عندهم سوالف و يستحون من بعض 

مسكين محمد في موقف محرج لازم هو الي يبدي الكلام 

محمد : صايره حليوه زنووب 

زينب : 

محمد : قمر 

زينب : 

محمد : ويش فيش ما تتكلمين 

زينب : ويش اقوول 

محمد : تستحين مني 

زينب : هههههههه 

بعدين صارت الاجواء عاديه يعني اشوى ,, صاروا يتكلمون شوي وي بعض 

المهم بعدين قام محمد عشان يطلع له 

محمد : يا الله,, يا الله 

ام محمد : تعال يا حبيبي .. مش طووف 

طاف محمد و طلع راح بيتهم خلاااااص 

بعدين نزلت العرووس تحت الصاله و قعدوا يغنون عليها 

الام : يا نسمات لو لو يا نسماته ,, رسول الله يا محلى وجناته 

الخاله : كلللللللللوووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووييييييييي .. 

الجده : شيل الله يا ابو الحسن شيل الله ,, شمس ردت لعلي عقب الصلاه 

مريم : عاشوا .. عاشوا ,, عاشوا و الله.. عاشوا 

خلصت حفلة الملجه و جت الليل و كل من راح بيته بيته امه وابوه في خيشه هههههه 

ساره : زنوووب مبررروووك 

زينب : الله يبارك فيش عمري 

ندى : متباركه زينب 

زينب : الله يبارك فيش 

مريم : اماااااااااااااااااااااه 

الام : وييي ؟ 

مريم : خلصت الحلوى الحمرا ماني ماني 

الام : فيه واااجد يا المقرووده 

مريم : ادري بس ما في الا خضران 

الام : ويش الفرق يعني .. امشي نامي بسش اكل و حلاوه 

مريم : 

راحوا بيت حجي ناصر يناموون ,, و زينب بعد راحت تبغي تنام 

توها بتنام الا محمد متصل ليها 

زينب : هاي 

محمد : هايات 

زينب : 

محمد : اليوم شفتش قمرررررر ,, زين ما طحت دوره من جمالش 

زينب : هههههههههه لا تبالغ ,, بسم الله عليك يا عيوني 

محمد : لا صدق ,, كنتين قمر ليلة تمامه 

زينب : انت بعد جميل ,, صاير عسل بالبدله الي عليك 

محمد : عجبتش ؟ 

زينب : اييي لونها حليو ,, اقول لك ذوقك حلو مثلك 

محمد : شكرا من ذوقش الحلو 

زينب : 

محمد :  مريم اختش اليوم 

زينب : ههههه هبله 

محمد : حتى اذا تصفق ربشه 

زينب : ايييي 

محمد : مو ياني نووم ,, انتين تبغين تنامين ؟ 

زينب : لا لا ,, ابغي اسولف وياك 

محمد : سجلت اسمش في تلفوني تدرين بأسم ويش ؟ 

زينب : شنو 

محمد : حبيــــــــبتي 

زينب : ,, عجل اني بعد بسجله بأسم حبيبي 

محمد : تذكرين يوم اتصل لش اول مره و اقول لش ابغي اتعرف ؟ 

زينب : ايييي ,, واني اقدر انساها 

محمد : اي .. شوفي شلون الله مكتب لينا ان نلتقي و يجمعنا مع بعض يا عمري 

زينب : اي ,, 

محمد : زينب 

زينب : نعم عمري 

محمد : انا ,, امووووووووووت فيش 

زينب : و اني اكثر يا زوجي و حبيبي و سندي و مالي و هلي و ناسي 

محمد : 

المهم قعدوا يسولفون ,, واجد مستانسين بعض و بعدين ناموا 

قعدت زينب الصبح 

الام : هلا بالعروووووووس هلا .. صباح الخير 

زينب : صباح النوور 

مريم : لويش توش قاعده 

زينب : توني قاعده 

مريم : قعدتين تتكلمين وياه مو ؟ 

زينب : اوووو يلا سكتي 

الام : 

عقب مده ,, جا علي و ندى 

علي : هاش مريم اخدي هل الكيكه 

مريم : الااااااي من وين ,, حلوه 

زينب : و اني ؟ 

علي : في طلعتي ببامر و بشتري لش و ليها زين ؟ 

زينب : اي اني ليي فنتين و مريم وحده بس لان هي توها ماخده 

مريم : لييييييييييييي؟ اذا انتين فنتين اني فلاف 

زينب : شوفي مريم ,, ما يصير تاخدين اكفر مني 

ندى : زينب ويش فيش كأنش جاهله ,, تتهاوشين على حساب كيكه 

زينب : انتين من حشرش في الموضوع 

ندى : لا بس يعني ما يحتاج كل هل الهواش قلنا مريم جاهله تصيرين مثلها انتين الكبيره 

زينب : يعني اني جاهله ما افهم ها 

ندى : 

زينب : مالت عليش ,, حماره 

ندى: 

الام : زينب ويش تقولين ؟ 

ندى : تقول ليي حماره 

زينب : اني قلت حماره ؟ جذااااااااابه 

ندى : عجل ويش قلتين ؟ 

زينب : اني اقول لش على ,, هل الحمره يعني حمرتش مو عاجبتني 

الام : حمرتها ويش حلاوتها لونها وردي 

ندى : تجدب هي قالت ليي حماره ,, حتى هديك المره قالت ليي كلبه 

زينب : يا علي ,, وزززززز طاح السقف من الشلخ ,, اني قلت كلبه لش؟ 

ندى : اي 

زينب : جدابه ,, كنا قاعدين نتكلم عن الكلاب سندويش ,, مو هو فيه اربع قطع له يعني جمع اسميه كلاب ,, بس الوحده اسميها كلبه قلت ليها تحبين الكلبه ؟ ,, الهي تقول اني قايله ليها كلبه << كله شلخ في شلخ 

ندى : من وين تطلعين هل الهرار 

زينب : انتين اصلا ام هواش 

علي : الحمد لله والشكر ,, وحده يوم فاني من ملجتها تتهاوش 

زينب : ادب مرتك ,, هي الي بدت 

ندى : علي ,, بس خلااص ماني قاعده هني 

الام : يووو قعدي يا حبيبتي قعدي 

ندى :

----------


## فيلسوف

السلام عليكم ورحم الله وبركاتو سوف تنختم اوخر القصة قريبا بيوم او ثلاث ايام  بيبركة الله والسلام

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووووووووو علي القصة 

ولا تطول علينا اوكي

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## hope

الف الف شكر لك اخوي فيلسوف على القصة
بنتظار النهاية  

يعطيك الله الف عافية يارب

تحياتي
حور العين

----------


## hope

صار لك سبوع وين القصة؟؟؟؟

----------


## فيلسوف

سووري على التاخير
الحين بحطه لكم

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقة 41 


بعدين عقب ما زعلت ندى 

ندى : علي ابغي ارووح بيتنا 

علي : انزين ,, امشي و لاتزعلين ,, وانتين زينب هي اخر مره لشش تتعلفين ها 

زينب : انتون عميااان ما شفتونها يوم تتعلف بي ,, بدل ما تدافعون عن العروووس تدافعون عن هل الـــــ.... 

ندى : اي كملي سبيني اكثر 

زينب : والله اني مؤدبه مو مفلش اسب كل من هب و دب 

علي : بـــــــــــس خلااااااااااااااااص ,, امشي ندى 

راحت ندى وي علي 

الام : انتين يا زينب بدل ما تصيرين ناعمه و هادئه تقومين تتهاوشين 

زينب : يعني الي يدافع عن حقه يتهاوش ؟ 

الام : انزين ,, بس خلاااص الحين انتين عرووس ,, لا تصيحين 

زينب : 

مريم: الله الله يا عبد الله ,, يدلعونها بعد 

زينب: اي طبعا لاني عروووسه 

مريم : والله فناتك انتين ,, عرووسه وتتهاوشين .؟ 

زينب : اوووه يلا انطمي ,, كريهه 

الام : ما قلتين ليي ,, متى بتروحون تتسوقون و تشترون اغراض الخطوبه ؟ 

زينب : ما ادري يمكن باجر ارووح احجز صاله و فستان و صالون 

الام: ايييي 

ساره : و طقم الذهب ؟ 

زينب : ما ادري يمكن بعد باجر 

الام: اي له ,, لان ما باقي شي عن الخطوبه كلها سبووع 

مريم : وا اني مره فالفه بشتري فستان بعد 

الام : هل الحاله وي ,, كل مره نفنوووف 

ساره : عاادي , هي ليلة عمر 

زينب : ساره ,, ويش اخذ لون فستاني 

ساره : مو اني الي تسأليني اسألي رجلش 

زينب : اوكي عجل 

مريم: بياخد لش لون ازرق غامق 

زينب : وي ,, اصلا هو ذوقه كشخه 

الام : 

راحت زينب تتصل الى محمد 

محمد : هلاا 

زينب : هلا حمودي ,, شخبارك 

محمد : زيــــــــــــــن ,, انتين شخبارش 

زينب : دام انت زين اني زينه 

محمد : دووووم 

زينب : محمد 

محمد : عيون محمد 

زينب : ابغي لون حليو من ذوقك حق فستان الخطوبه 

محمد : انا اختار ؟ 

زينب : اي 

محمد : اخدي لون وردي 

زينب : الااااااااااي ,, حليو الوردي 

محمد : خلاص عجل اخديه 

زينب : اكيـــــــــد باخذه مدام انت مختارنه 

محمد : 

زينب : اقووول 

محمد : قولي حبيبتي قولي 

زينب : ويش رايك باجر نروح ناخد الفستان و ... و ....و ... 

محمد : اوكي ,, امرش يا حلوه 

زينب : و بناخد طقم الذهب 

محمد : و الدبل 

زينب : اي 

محمد : تعالي بسألش ,, تقول اختي ليي ليلة الحفله البسش الطقم صحي ؟ 

زينب : اي عجل ويش تحسب 

محمد : احسب انتين تلبسينه 

زينب : يا علي على الجمال و البراءه 

محمد : يعني بلبسش السلسله 

زينب: اي حتى التركيه تلبسني اياها 

محمد : بعد .؟ 

زينب : اي 

محمد : خخخخ ,, تالي بنشرب بعض العصير هههههههه 

زينب: اي 

محمد : و بنصور في الاستديو 

زينب : اي .. 

محمد : بعد ويش 

زينب : وبنقص الكيكه 

محمد : اي خخخخخخ 

زينب : 

بعدين قعدوا يتذكرون كل شي و يهدرون وي بعض 

و الحين بقولون عن يا حسب باي 

زينب : يلا باي 

محمد : باي 

زينب : باي 

محمد : باي 
زينب : ,, ما قادره اقطعه في ويهك 

محمد : عجل بنحسب من ا الي 3 و افنينه بنقطعه في مره 

زينب : اوكي 

محمد و زينب: 1 2 3 

و قطعووه في مره 

زينب : 

محمد : 

طلعت زينب برا الصاله 

و ينطق الجرس 

راحت تفتحه 

زينب : من ؟ 

ابرار : هلااااا 

زينب : هلااااااا ... شخبارش 

ابرار : تمام , انتين شخبارش 

زينب : بخير ,, تفضلي دخلي حيااااش 

ابرار : مبروووووك ,, سامحيني البارحه ما قدرت اجي لش 

زينب : يا الكريهه لويش ؟ 

ابرار : كان راسي يعورني ما قدرت اجي 

زينب : عاد حتى اتصال ما تتصلين 

ابرار : بعد 

الام : ابرار شحوالش 

و قعدوا يسلمون على بعض 

مريم : ابرار متنانه 

ابرار : ويش اسويي بس آكل 

مريم : بسش اكل 

زينب : شوف من يحجي ,, خذ اسمك وسميني به 

مريم : 

زينب : هي الي تشوفينها ما تخلي شي ما تاكله ولا تمتن 

ابرار : اي هي مفل اخويي 

زينب : انزين مريم قومي اطلعي برا 

مريم : لا والله ,, هي مي حجرتش جان اطلع 

زينب : عجل ابرار قومي تعالي حجرتي احسن 

مريم : هي انتين ... ابرار مي ابرارش 

ابرار : 

زينب : لكن رفيقتي 

بعدين راحوا الحجره و قعدوا يسولفوون 

ابرار : اوه اوه حتى لون الفستان خليتينه ياخده بعد 

زينب : اي 

ابرار : زينب انخطبت 

زينب : ويش فيش 

ابرار : لا يعني ماني مصدقه 

زينب : الفال لش يا ربي 

ابرار : ان شاء الله 

زينب : ليلة الخطوبه خلش ما تجين بتشوفين ,, في صالة ...... اوكي؟ 

ابرار : انزين بس ليلة ويش 

زينب : ليلة الجمعه 

ابرار : يصير خير 

و هم يسولفون و الا بتلفون زينب 

زينب : محمد جايب ليي مسج 

ابرار : الله الله ,, اقرأيه 

زينب : هههههههه يضحك المسج شوفيه 

ابرار : قوليه 

زينب : على قولة الشاعر : الدنيا شمحليها ...؟ قالو وجووود زنوووب القمر فيها 

ابرار : كشخه كشخه ,, 

زينب : بطرش له مسج 

ابرار : 

قامت زينب طرشت له مسج 

وصله المسج 

محمد قعد يقرأه 

ممكن تبتسم؟ 
Please 
وغلاتي 
فديت هالبسمه عساها ما تفارق شفاك 


ممكن تغمض عيونك دقيقه؟ 
فديت عيونك 
شفت الظلام؟ 
هذي حياتي بدونك! 

محمد : عمري هل القمر 

بعدين رد طرش ليها مسج صارت لعبه هي 

وصلها المسج 

و قعدت تقرأه 

صدقني ما حبيت غير اربعه : 

همسك ,, ضحكتك ,, قلبك ,, و حرووف اسمك 

زينب : حليو المسج 

ابرار : اي فن ,, الله على الحب

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقة 42

يوم فاني مر محمد على زينب عشان يروحون يختارون الاغراض الي للخطوبه و وياهم ساره 

انزين الحين بيركبون السياره ,, و زينب تركب قدام 

زينب : السلام 

محمد : عليكم السلام 

ساره : شحواك محمد 

محمد : بخير الحمد لله 

و بعدين مشوا راحوا السوووق 

في السياره 

ساره : محمد نبغي نرووح ........... عشان نحجز فستان تدليه ؟ 

محمد : اي لا 

ساره : اشوى عجل 

و زينب طول الوقت ساكته 

و صلوا المكان الي ياخدون منه الفساتين 

و نزلت ساره و زينب 

دخلوا و هناك الفساتين الكشخه معروضين 

زينب : 

ساره : اختاري 

زينب : صبري باشووف توني داخله 

البنيه الي تشتغل : من العروس .؟ 

زينب : اني 

البنيه : خطوبه او زواج ؟ 

زينب : لا لا خطووبه 

البنيه : عجل تعالي هني و بتلاقين فساتين توها نازله اخر موضه 

راحت زينب و شافت انواع و اشكال من الفساتين الكشخه 

و طاح عيونها على فستان وردي ,, هي ناويه تاخد وردي لا 

زينب : باخد هذا عجبني 

ساره : اي ,, حليو 

و بعدين قعدوا يتكلمون وي البنيه عن الاجار و حاله 

و حجزت ليها الفستان الوردي 

بعدين ركبوا السياره 

ساره : الحين تبغون تروحون وين ؟ 

زينب: ابغي اروح احجز صالون 

محمد : اوكي 

و وداهم و حجزا ,, وبعدين بعد راحوا حجزوا صاله و استديو للتصوير 

و كل الاجراءات كملوها , وبقى عليهم يروحون سووق الذهب و يا عيني على الذهب 

دخلوا المكان و وياهم محمد عشان يختارون الطقم و الدبل 

ساره : يلا يا محمد انطق بجلمه ,, هي تحارسك تختار 

محمد : انا عجبني هذا 

زينب : اي واحد 

محمد : هذا 

ساره : الله الله ذوقك يا محمد مو سهل 

زينب : حليو ,, عجبني 

ساره : اكيد بيعجبش مدام مختارنه محمد 

زينب : 

محمد : 

بعدين اخذوا الطقم و خلصوا المشواار و رجعوا البيت تعااااابه 

و صلوا البيت 

ساره : مع السلامه 

محمد : اله يسلمش 

زينب : مع السلامه 

محمد : الله يسلمش 

و دخلوا البيت ,, في دخلتهم هناك الجده 

الجده : رحتون و جيتون و ما اخذتون الا هل الجيس بس ؟ 

ساره : رحنا كل نحجز ما نشتري ,, بس اشترينا ذهب 

الام : باااشووف الطقم 

زينب : ها 

الام : حلاااااااوته ,, يبرق ,, اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

زينب : 

مريم : هاويش صاير ؟ 

زينب : مشتريه طقم الذهب 

مريم : باشوفه , بلبسه 

الام : وي ؟ هذا دون لأختش 

مريم : احسب ليي 

ساره : يا علي على الهباله 

الام : يلا يا خلف عمري خشيه اهو 

زينب : انزين 

الام : اسمعي ,, متصله خالتش مستحمقه عليش 

زينب : من ويش ما تستحمق عليي و السوسه فاره مخها عليي 

الام : لا تقولين سوسه 

زينب : الا سوسه و نص 

علي : من هي السوسه ؟ 

زينب : مرتك 

علي : مي سوسه ,,ندى طيبه اطيب منش و احسن منش 

زينب : شفتين اماه ,, ندى سيطرت عليه و فرت راسه بعد ... تالي بتفر راسه عليش ,, جاينش الدور 

علي : هي انتين حدش ها ,, انا محترمنش لانش على ذمة رجال جان من زمان كفختش هني 

زينب : اذا مسيتني بتشووف 

الام : بس روحي حجرتش ويش هل الحاله ,, و انت علي اسكت 

علي : انا اصلا بطلع الحين 

زينب : اطلع ,, ابركها من ساعه 

و هم جدي و يرن تلفون زينب محمد متصل 

تقوم زينب تروح حجرتها 

مريم : هذا اكيد محمد 

الام : و انتين ويش يهمش خليها ولا تراقبينها 

مريم : اني ويش قلت يمه 

ردت زينب على التلفوون 

زينب : الوو 

محمد : هلا 

زينب : هلا و غلا 

محمد : هههههه عجبش صدق الذهب .؟ 

زينب : ايييي لان انت مختارنه 

محمد : انا اصلا ما اعرف شي بس قالت ليي اختش اختار شفته في ويهي و اخترته 

زينب : و لو , بس لانك اخترته عجبني 

محمد : اسمعي ,, الليله نبي نطلع 

زينب : انزين ,, وين بنروح 

محمد : السينما 

زينب : اوكي 

محمد : بمر عليش الساعه 9 ,, ويش تبغين تطالعين ؟ يعني تبغين كوميدي , رومانسي , اكشن , رعب ويش تبغين ؟ 

زينب : رومانسي 

محمد : انزين 

و قعدوا يهدروون واااااااااجد ,, ولا يشبعون من بعض مساكين بحسدهم 

تالي بألف وقعه سكرو التلفوون 

طلعت زينب برا 

الام : 

زينب : 

مريم : باروح وياكم 

زينب : ويش دراش بنطلع ؟ 

مريم : سر المهنه 

زينب : قولي تصوختين 

مريم : اي 

زينب: هذي اخر مره لش تتصوخين 

الام : مريم ,, مره فانيه لا تتصوخين فاهمه 

مريم : لويش 

الام : عيب 

زينب : والله 

الام : وين بتروحين زنوب الليله وي خطيبش؟ 

زينب : السينما 

الجده : ها ,, السينما ؟ حرررااااام ,, لا تروحين و تطالعين مناكر 

زينب : يلا عاد ,, ويش يسكتها 

الجده : لا تروحين 

زينب : مو على كيفش ,, بروح وي خطيبي مو بروحي 

الجده : 

الام : عادي يا عمتي 

الجده : خلكم ,, اني امرت بالمعرووف و نهيت عن المنكر ,, ما يهمني

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقة 43 

جت الليل و قعدت زينب تجهز و تتكشخ ,, بتطلع وي الحبيب هع  
و قعدت تحارسه  
و محمد في الطريق جاي ليها  
وصل محمد و قعد يضرب هرن احم  
طلعت زينب و ركبت السيااره  
زينب : هااااي  
محمد : هااااياات  
و قام محمد يمشي السياااره و حط اغاني  
محمد : هل الاغنيه اذا اسمعها اتذكرش  
زينب : ههههه ليش  
محمد : ما ادري ,, ايام التلفونات وياش كل اسمعها  
زينب: ههههههه  
محمد : لان الحب فطر قلبي شسوي  
زينب :  
و قعد محمد يمشي السياااره لين ما وصلوا السينمااا  
دخلوا هناك و اخذوا بطاقات و دخلوا ,, اخدوا فلم روووومااااانسي هع  
عاد زينب و محمد وراهم صبياان مرااهقين هههههه تعرفون المراهقين له ما يسوون سوايه قاعدين يفوشروون على بنات صوبهم صدق ما يستحوون  
واحد من الصبياان يقول الى رفيقه : تصدق انا احب الافلام الاكشن و الرومانسيه  
رفيقه : ايييي عشون عيل ,, احم  
صبي فاني : سكتوا الحين ببدي الفلم  
محمد : والله حاله الله يعينا عليهم طول الفلم ,, كل شي بعلقون عليه بعدين  
زينب :  
بعديبن بدأ الفلم و الكل اصتاخ له يطالعه  
و فعلا كل شي يصير في الفلم يعلقون عليه الصبياان ويضحكوون كروه  
بعدين سكتوهم لان يمللون  
و خلص الفلم و طلعوا  
زينب : حليو الفلم  
محمد : اي قصته حليوه تقريبا مفلنا  
زينب : امممم , بس غير شوي يوم يتعرف عليها  
محمد : اي  
بعدين راح وياها مطعم عشان يتعشوون  
محمد : ويش تبغين تاكلين  
زينبب : اي شي  
محمد : لا تستحين اطلبي زنووب  
زينب : ابغي مثلك  
محمد : انا باخذ ....... و ...... تبغين مفلي ؟ قولي لا تستحين  
زينب : اي ابغي مثلك  
محمد : اوكي بناخد بعد عصير و سويت  
زينب : اوكي  
بعدين جابوا ليهم الطلبيه و قعدوا ياكلوون  
بعدين خلصوا وركبوا السيااره و وصلها البيت  
زينب : مع السلامه  
محمد : الله يسلمش ,, تيك كير  
دخلت زينب البيت الا صخه كلهم نامو بس امها قاعده تحارسها  
زينب : اماه مقعده للحين  
الام : ما اعرف انام و انتين ما جيتين البيت  
زينب : يا بعد عمري يا امي ,, هداني جيت  
الام : استانستين ؟  
زينب : اي طالعنا فلم حليو و تعشينا  
الام : اي ,, عليكم بالعافيه  
زينب : الله يعافيش  
الام: باجر ندى معزومه على الغذا  
زينب : بل  
الام : صيري زينه وياها انزين ؟  
زينب : اذا تعلفت بتعلف بها  
الام : بس حاولي ما تسوين هوشه وياها ما نبى مشاكل  
زينب : بشووف ,, يلا اماه تصبحين على خير  
الام : و انتين من اهل الخير  
راحت زينب تنااام و قبل لا تنام طلعت صورة محمد و قعدت تطالع في جماله  
زينب : قمر  
و بعدين نامت و هي تفكر فيه << الحب ويش نسوي بعد  
و قعدت الظهر الساعه 1  
طلعت برا الا مريم تراكض مني و مناك ويش صاير  
زينب : مريم ويش فيش تراكضين  
مريم : لان ندى بتتغذى ويانا  
زينب : الحمد لله والشكر و الفرح يسوي فيش جده ؟  
مريم : كيفي والله احب ندى  
زينب: وي من قال لش لا تحبينها حبيها  
و هم جدي الا علي جاي وي ندى  
مريم : هي هي ندى جت هي هي  
ندى : شحوالش مريم  
مريم : زينه تعالي قعدي في الحجره  
و جودت مريم ايد ندى و تسمت فيها  
ندى : شحوالش زينب  
زينب:  
ندى :  
و راحت قعدت في الحجره  
الام : زينب امشي جهزي ويايي  
زينب : اني توني عرووس و العروس ما تشتغل  
مريم : هي انتين ما اخطبتين جان تقولين عرووس  
زينب : بس بعد عرووس  
الجده : اهوا حطوا غذا نبى ناكل جواعا  
الام : الحين الحين بنحطه  
بعدين حطوا الغذا و يكرمون في ندى و يجيبون صوبها كل شي و يقولون ليها اكلي و يدلعونها  
زينب : مريم جيبي دقوووس ,, كل شي منصبينه صوب هي  
ندى : تفضلي  
زينب : اني قلت الى مريم مو الش  
ندى :  
الام : ما صار شي  
الجده : هذا ويش من صواقع ؟  
الام : ويش صاير عمتي  
الجده : متروووس فلفل اني ما اقدر آكله  
الام : اي لان صوبش مريم تارسه صوبها كل فلفل  
الجده : عجل باقوم بقعد هني  
الام : امشي  
زينب : وييي على المصاعه الفلفل اصلا مو حار بس نكهه  
الجده : لا الا حار يشلوط  
زينب : عجل الله يعينش على ما بلاش  
الام : زينب  
زينب : زين ما يمدينا ننطق بجلمه  
ندى : هههههه حتى جدتي ما تشتهي الفلفل ما تقدر عليه عادي  
زينب : << تدور جلمه تقهر ندى  
الام : ايي  
مريم : لانهم عجايز  
الام : مريم  
مريم : لويش يستحمقون اذا قلنا ليهم عجايز هم عجايز صدق  
الجده : يلا انطمي انتين  
مريم :  
زينب :  
ندى : ههههههه  
زينب : انتين ويش فيش تضحكين بالفوول ,, تفلتين عليي ويع  
ندى مسكينه انحرجت  
ندى : اسفه  
زينب : اسفه هي وين اصرفها ؟  
الام : زينب  
زينب : اففففف اماه جيفه اسكت و هي تفلت عليي تفال لوع جبدي  
و راحت زينب تسوي روحها كلش الله يغربلها تتعلف بندى مسكينه  
بعدين طلعت و راحت حجرتها  
عقب مده خلصوا من الغذا و راحوا الصاله يطالعون تلفزيوون  
و ندى مسكينه رايحه تغسل مواعين طيبه و على نياتها  
الام : يوو ندى لا تغسلين خلهم عنش اني بغسلهم  
ندى : لا عاادي خالتي اني بغسلهم  
و حاولت لام وياها و لا في فايده تبغي تغسلهم  
طلعت زينب برا  
الابو : زينب بتي اغسلي ليي هل القلاااص  
زينب : ان شاء الله  
راحت ليها  
زينب : فجي بغسل قلااص حق ابويي  
و الهبله غسلته مو عدل  
الابو : هذا ويش يا زينب حتى القلاص ما تعرفين تغسلينه مو مغسول عدل  
زينب : مو اني الى غسلته هذي ندى  
ندى:  
زينب : جيب بغسله اني ابويي  
راحت زينب و غسلته عدل ما عدل  
زينب : ابويي تفضل  
الابو : اي هذا الغسال العدل مو هذاك  
زينب : اي هذاك ندى غسلته  
ندى استحمقت و حس في قلبها و جتها الصيحه بس جودتها  
و راحت الى زينب في حجرتها  
و زينب تتكلم وي محمد  
طقطقت ندى الباب  
زينب : حمودي لحضه بشوف الباب  
فتحته الهي ندى قامت زينب تتدلع عليها  
زينب : الوو حبيبي حمودي الحين بسكر التلفوون و بعدين بتصل لك اوكي ؟  
محمد : اوكي  
زينب : نعم ويش تبغين خليتيني اقطع كلامي وي حبيبي على حسابش  
ندى :اولا : ما يحتاج تفوشرين بحبيبش لان عندي اني بعد حبيب ثانيا مو من حقش تجدبين على عمي و تقولين له ان اني الي غسلت القلاص مو عدل  

زينب : و الله عاد انتين الي غسلتينه مو عدل اني ما جدبت  
ندى : جدبتين ,, اني ابغي اعرف ليش تسوين ليي جدي مو احنا كنا ربع ليش من ديك اليوم تهاوشتين ويايي  
زينب : لا تسوين روحش ما تفهمين ,, ترى انتين ساحره وعقربه تحت الحصير من تحت لتحت تسوين روحش طيبه وانتين ما فيش اسم الطيب ,, اظهري على حقيقتش  
ندى : انتين تتكلمين عن ويش مو فاهمه شي  
زينب : ويش يخصني فهمتين لو نار تحرقش ,, يلا برا اطلعي من حجرتي  
ندى : ويش السالفه فهميني  
زينب :

----------


## فيلسوف

الحلقة 44


و ندى و زينب يتهاوشون و يقوم يرن تلفون زينب ,, طبعا محمد متصل ليها 

زينب : اوكي اذا عندش حجي قوليه ليي بعدين لان الحين ابغي اتكلم وي خطيبي 

ندى : لا ,, الحين ابغي اقوله ما ابغي أأجل 

زينب : ويييييي اطلعي اطلعي ما ليي خلقش اففف 

ندى : يعني ما تقدرين تقولين له ان عندش كلام وي بنت خالتش ؟ 

زينب : لأ ,, ما ابغي اكسر بخاطره توه متصل ليي و اقوم اطلع له اعذاار تافهه 

ندى : ويش قصدش 

زينب : قصدي الي فهمتينه يلا براا 

ندى: اني بطلع ,, بس حسابي للحين ما صفيته وياش 

زينب : اففف برااااا ,, طلع لش لسان بعد 

بعدين طلعت ندى و ردت زينب على التلفون 

محمد : زنوب ؟ ويش فيش ما تردين 

زينب : هذي ندى بت خالتي مأذيتني كل تتعلف و تتهاوش ويايي 

محمد : للحين ما تطيقون بعض؟ 

زينب : اي 

محمد : من الي يبدي بالهواش ؟ 

زينب : اكيد هي 

محمد : 

زينب : تمللني 

محمد : انزين انتين صيري وياها زينه و حاجيها ها 

زينب : احاجيها ؟ 

محمد : اي ويش فيها 

زينب : محمد انت تدري ان اني ما اشتهيها جيفه احاجيها 

محمد : عشان خاطري 

زينب : كل شي و لا كسار خاطرك يا الغالي 

محمد : بتحاجينها؟ 

زينب : بشووف 

محمد : ما عندي خاطر عندش ؟ 

زينب : بلى عندي و نص .. بس ابغي اعرف شي 

محمد : ويش 

زينب : انت ليش تدافع عنها 

محمد : هههههههه 

زينب : ليش 

محمد : بل صحتين ؟ بسم الله عليش لا تصيحين 

زينب : عجل ليش كل تبغاني اصالحها و تستانس ليها و .. و... 

محمد : والله ما احبها ,, ويش فيش 

زينب : بلى 

محمد : دلع عيني دلع ,, دلع روحي دلع يناسبها الدلع 

زينب : 

محمد : هل عندك شك انك احلى و اغلى امرأة في الدنيا .. هل عندك شك ؟ 

زينب : ههههههه الا صرت كاظم الساهر ,,, صوتك عسل 

محمد : اصلح مغني .؟ 

زينب: وي حتى لو تصلح ما بخليك 

محمد : لويش 

زينب : بكبرك حليو و تصير مغني .. تبغي البنات ياخدونك مني لا لا تخسي 

محمد : ما تفوتين شي ,, دااهيه 

زينب : 

محمد : انزين زنووب صدق ها حاجيها 

زينب : بصالحها على شانك بس 

محمد : عمري المطيعه 

زينب : 

محمد : اقوول الليله تعالي بيتا 

زينب : 

محمد : بمر عليش و بوديش بيتنا عشان تشوفين بيتنا و تشوفين الشقه 

زينب : 

المهم قعدوا يسولفوون واجد وبعدين سكروا التلفون 

طلعت زينب الصاله و هناك ندى قاعده 

زينب : ندى تعالي 

ندى: نعم 

دخلوا الحجره 

زينب : سامحيني ندى ,, اني غلطانه في حقش و اتمنى ان نرجع مفل اول 

ندى: مسمووحه يا بت خالتي 

و بعدين صاروا زينين وي بعض مفل اول و قعدوا يسولفون 

مريم : ندى قاعده وي زينب ؟ 

زينب : 

مريم : يعني تصالحتون 

زينب: اي تصالحنا 

مريم : باروح اقول الى امي و علي 

راحت مريم تخبرهم 

الام : صدق ,, الحمد لله 

علي : زين ان شاء الله دووم 

جت الليل 

و زينب معدله و مكشخه و مكيجه 

الام : زينب على خير ؟ 

زينب : بروح بيت خطيبي له 

الام : لويش ما قلتين ليي 

زينب : هداني اقول لش 

الام : 

مريم : باروح وياااش عااااد 

زينب : تجين ويايي ؟ 

مريم : اي ابغي اشوف ايمان 

زينب : انزين الحين لويش تصيحين ؟ 

مريم : لان ابغي اروح 

زينب : عاد صحتين لو لا ما بوديش 

ويجي محمد ديييييد ديييييييد 

زينب : يلا ماه مع السلامه 

الام : الله يسلمش 

مريم : 

طلعت برا زينب و ركبت السياره 

محمد : هلا هلا 

زينب : هلا وغلا 

محمد : هكم بيتنا يحارسونش 

زينب : صدق 

محمد : اي ,, اول ما ندخل بجبون على رجايلنا ماي ورد و مشموم 

زينب : ادري 

وصلوا بيت محمد و من دخلت زينب الباب الا كلهم يصفقون وينفرون حلاوه على العروسين 

زينب : 

ام محمد : بالمبارك كلووووووووووووووييييييي 

و بعدين جبوا عليهم ماي ورد و مشموم و سلموا على بعض و دخلوا داخل 

و قعدت زينب وياهم و جابوا ليها القدووع و بعدين بعد عشوووها 

فاطمه : زينب ,, ويش لون فستان مال الخطوبه 

زينب: ههههه بخليه مفاجأه ليكم 

محمد : انزين قولي ليي انا 

زينب : تدري اني ما ابغي اقول ليهم عشان انت لا تعرف 

محمد : و انا اقوول 

فاطمه :

----------


## فيلسوف

والحين بختم الحلقة واخير بطلع من المنتدى ولاني خاش كل يوم صراخ ماحطيت القصه ومادري ايش هههه وحور العين تصارخ صار لك اسبوع ماحطيته والضحكة البريئة من هناك تصاخ يالله كثر القصة ومادري ايش يالله مع السلامة وان شاءلله يجمعنا بلقاء اخر ومبارك عليكم الشهر طولت عليكم مو يالله شوفو الحلقة الاخير من قصةيوميات محمد وزينب,,

----------


## hope

> وحور العين تصارخ صار لك اسبوع ماحطيته



ههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص مابنصاارخ 
بس بنقول لك مشكوور عالقصة الروعه 
عند وعدي مابصرخ خخخخ

 مشكوور و يعطيك الله العاافية

تحيااتي
حور العين

----------


## فيلسوف

العفو حور العين يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ وين راحو الناس ماكو احد  رد على زعلانين مني عفر على التاخير

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلمووووووو علي القصة 

ولا تطول علينا أوكي لئني بسافر بعد يومين

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## قمره

فيلسووووف مازلنا بنتظااااااارك .. لا تطول علينا

قمره

----------


## وعود

*السلام عليكم*
*يالله كمل القصة شوقتنا القصة روعة00*

----------


## بوفيصل

فيلسووووووووووووووف وين الجزء الأخير 

تراك طولت علينا يا خوك 

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## hope

فيلسووف شكله انسينا ولا بيكم القصه

----------


## علي البحراني

وووووووووووووووووووووينككككككككككككككككككك ياالفيلسوف....
بأنتظار الحلقة الاخيرة...
تحياتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ها يافيلسوف بتجي تكمل القصه والا احرقها عليك

واحطها بلوتوث txt للجوال :toung:  

اتمنى يكون غيابك في خير 

وترد لنا بالسلامه خيوو

عن جد افتقدنا حضورك

----------


## الاء

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا

----------


## hope

فيلسوووووف طااااااار مااقصد طار يعني اقصد انه طلع من المنتدى خلااص بح غصب؟

طلع ونسي حتى يكمل القصه

يعني بختصار الي يعرف القصه يكملها  ترى اني منقهرة ابغى اعرف النهاية
بس يبغى ليي اعيد اقرى القصه من جديد لأنه نسيتها ههههههه

يالله الي يعرف يكملها 

تحياتي
حووووووور

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لدي القصه كامله وأنا على استعداد لتكملتها

ولكن قبل ذلك سأطلب من المشرف العام

مراسلة الاخ فيلسوف للإطمئنان عليه أولا ً

ولإخباره بأمر القصه فإن لم يكن بإمكانه تكملتها سنقوم بذلك نيابه عنه

وإن لم يرد خلال أيام من ارسال الرساله .. أيضا ً سنقوم بتكملتها .

أيضا ً قريبا ً سأضع لعشاق القصص المتسلسله وذات الاجزاء الطويله 

سأضعها  بصيغة txt للجوال

فترقبو أجمل القصص على جوالاتكم

----------


## hope

تسلمي والله ياشمعه 

يالله انشااء الله يكون فيلسوف بخيرر

ننتظر...

تحياتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يسلم قلبك يا حور

يارب يكون بخير ويرجع لنا

وأحنا بالإنتظاااار

----------


## صعب انساك

ماشاء الله روعه ياالله ننتظرها بحراره

----------


## hope

اني ماااقدرت اصبر اكثر
رحت دورتها وحصلتها وقريتهااا خخخخخخ :embarrest:

----------


## P!nk Cream

مرررررة تجنن القصة 

قريتها كلها في يومين 

بسررررعة حط الحلقة الاخيرة ولاترى باسوي زي حور وبادورها وبقراها 
خخخخخخخخخ

تسلم على القصة الحلووة

----------


## P!nk Cream

خخخخخخخخخخخ

سويتها سويتها سويتها 

عــــدل 

دورت عليها وحصلتها وقريت نهايتها 

ما اقدرت أصبر >>> نفذ صبري 

امممم نهايتها كانت حليوة 

اهم شي كاانت  نهايتها 

ســـــــــــــعــــــــــــيـــــــــدة  

لأني ما احب النهايات الحزيينة 

خخخخخخ
تسلم اخوي (( فيلسوف )) على القصة

----------


## محبه للحسين

وين بقااية القصة ؟؟

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الحـــــــلـــقــــة الاخــــــيرة 



مرت الايام مر السحاب و جا اليوم الي زينب تروح فيه الصالون حق ليلة الخطوبه 

قعدت مريم الساعه12 

مريم : امااه ,, زينب راحت الصالون ؟ 

الام : اي من زماان و انتين في سابع نومه 

مريم : احنا متى بنرووح ؟

الام : يعني متى فدمتش ؟ بنتغدى و بنرووح كل مره جدي 

مريم :ساره وين ؟

الام : في حجرتها 

راحت مريم الى ساره 

مريم : ساره ,, انتين بتروحين ويانا الصالون .؟ 

ساره : اي كلنا حتى خالتي في مثل الصالون الي فيه زينب 

مريم : اها 

ساره : يلا روحي اسبحي لان بعدين بنتغذى و بنروح 

مريم : انزين

و زينب في الصالون قاعده تاكل اجبااس حضرتها و وياها ندى 

بعدين تغذوا بيت حجي ناصر و خلصوا و تجهزوا 

مريم : امااه ,, شعري احط فيه كريم لو لا ؟ 

ساره : لا تحطين فيه شي لأن بسشورونه يا الهبله بس مشطيه 

مريم : انزين 

علي : ما جهزتون انتون انا عندي اشغال بعد لا 

الام : جهزنا يا حبيبي

ساره : تدلي الصالون ؟

علي : اي هدانا مودي ندى 

ساره : اها

بعدين جهزوا كلهم و ركبوا السياره 

وصلهم علي الصااالوون 

الام : رحم الله والديك ويسر الله لك 

ساره : مشكوور علي حبيبي 

مريم : مع السلامه 

دخلوا الصالون و هناك زينب مبديين في شعرها فيه الرولات 

مريم : انتين هبله لويش صابغه شعرش 

زينب : ويش فيها لو صبغته يعني 

مريم : بس حليو لون الصبغه 

زينب : مشكووره

مريم : اماه شوفي بصبغ شعري جدي 

الام : مافي ويلا سكتي 

المهم بعدين قعدوا في الصالون واجد يسوون شعرهم و يكميجونهم 

و جت الساعه 8 , زينب جهزت 

صايره حليوه كشخه ,, و فستانها كان اروع من الفساتين حتى البنات الي في الصالون انبهروا من حلاوته ,, وفستانها كان لونه 
فوشي (( وردي غامق )) مع وردي فاتح مرعص بالفصوص الورديه اللامعه على الصدر و على الجوانب و عند الخصر ,, ومكياجها كان رووعة ,, واللي زاد من جمال عيونها الكحل المرسوم حوليها كان بطريقة فينة ودقيقة ,, أما عن التسريحة كانت تجنن ولا أروع ,, لان شعرها طويل وناعم فما حبت ترفعه بالكامل ، طلبت من الموظفة تسوي لها تموجات على طول شعرها وتخليه على الجنب وبالزاوية وقريب من أذنها حاطه 3 ورود ورديه طبيعية ومن نفس نوعية الورود الي في الباقه ، وحطت فوق راسها الطرحه لونها وردي فاتح نفس لون الفستان ومرعص فيها فصوص من نفس النوع .. و طلعت ويش حلاوتها 
اتصلت الى محمد عشان يجي ليها و يروحون الاستديو يصورون

محمد : هلاا بالعروووس 

زينب : هلا حمود .. تعال الصاالون ليي عشان نروح نصور 

محمد : جهزتين 

زينب : اي توني جاهزه و اتصلت لك 

محمد : اوكي الحين باجي لش 

الام : ساره انتين بجي لش خطيبش ؟ 

ساره : اي و باخد ويايي مريم عشان انتين و ندى و خالتي وي علي 

الام : اي 

ساره : الحين بجي ؟ 

زينب : اي بنروح الاستديو نصور 

بعدين جا محمد 

ديد ديد 

ساره : هكو جا ,, يلا زينب 

زينب : لبسيني المشمر الاخضر و فوقه الدفه 

ساره : انزين 

زينب : لا تتعفس التسريحه حاسبي 

ساره : لا ما بتتعفس ,, امشي بروح وياش السياره 

زينب : انتون متى بتروحون الصاله 

ساره : عقب شوي لان كلنا جهزنا بس امي عليها المكياج 

زينب : انزين

و ساعدت ساره ختها زينب في ركووب السياره ,, لان فستانها مال عرووس ,و مو فستان عادي تعرفون يعني 

و السياره مالت محمد مزينه بالزينه 

ركبت زينب وي محمد و محمد متكشخ لابس بدله ويش حلاوتها 

محمد : الله الله , ويش هل الحلاوه 

زينب : حلوت ايامك 

بعدين محمد قعد يمشي وحط اغنية :: كل ما تكبر تحلى ,, تصير احلى و احلى :: و هو يغني وياها و يطالع في زينب 

زينب : انت موتك كاظم الساهر 

محمد : اي لان اغانيه فن 

بعدين وصلوا الاستديو ,, و صورو لمدة 3 ساعات 

و هناك الفلبينيه تقول ليهم سوو جدي و جدي و هم مساكين يسوون , و يطخطخونهم صور 

بس لو تشوفون الحركات طلعت حلوه فلته 

نرجع لبيت حجي ناصر و الخاله و ندى

ندى : يلا هكو جا علي عشان نروح الطاله 

الام : يوو جا .. 

ساره : اي يلا اماه ,, يحارسكم 

طلعت ندى و الام والخاله و ركبوا السياره و راحو الصاله 

مريم : و ان شاء الله احنا متى نروح ؟

ساره : يو الحين بجي محمد ويش فيش 

مريم : اتصلي له 

ساره : انزين 

اتصلت ندى الى محمد خطيبها 

محمد خطيبها : الحين جاي ليكم 

ساره : اوكي

مريم : بجي ؟

ساره : اي الحين 

بعدين جا محمد و ركبوا السياه و راحو الصاله 

وصلوا الصاله و هناك الصاله فيها خوات محمد و اهله و اهل زينب بس للحين ما جو المعازيم ,, و توهم واصلين الا جايه الملايه الي تغني في الحفله و قعدت تقرأ المولد و بدأو الناس يجون الصاله شوي شوي لييييييين ما انترس المكان بالنسوان و الجهاال و الفوضه 

و مريم كالعاده تراكض وي ايمان << زين ما ينشق فستانها مره فانيه 

و ساره واقفه وي ندى و الام واقفه وي الخاله و ام محمد يسولفوون مستانسين ,, و لابسين الفياب الكشخه و تساريحهم بعد حليوه ويش حلاوتها كشخه كشخه 

و الموضفات يوزعون الوجباات والعصير و الحلاوه 

بعدين قعدت الملايه تغني : يا باني الغرفه على السيف بنها على ساس قويه ,, محمد مجمع له الافات ناوي على عرس البنيه 

الام : كلللللللللللللللللووووووووووووووووووويي 

و كل حين تغني الملايه اغنيه فانيه : هلي هلي هلي يا نجمة البحرين هلي هلي هلي عروسنا من وين ,, من لبنان لا لا لا من الامارات لا لا لا من البحرين اي نعم اي نعم هذي عرووس الزين 

سمها غدير لا لا لا ,, سمها ايمان لا لا لا ,, سمها زينب اي نعم اي نعم هذي عروس الزين 

و مريم المشدوخه هي و ايمان مو مسويين سوايه كل ياخدون وجبات

مريم : اني اخدت فلاف وجبات

ايمان : اني بعد 

مريم : امشي نروح نراكض على المسرح 

ايمان : يلااااا 

بعدين جت الساعه 11 و جو المعاريس 

الام : جو المعاريس 

و تقوم الفوضه في المكان كل من يبغي يشوف العرووس كلهم يوقفوون و الجهال كلهم تاكضوا عشان يشوفون الملاك الهي العرووس يعتبرونها ملاك 

ساره : ويش هل الغفصه انزحوا شوي بندخل العرووس ما يمديها حتى تتنفس 

زينب : ساره تعالي عدلي طرحتي 

ساره : انزين ’’ هل الجهال غافصينا غفااص 

و زينب مجوده ايد محمد ,, و الباقه في الايد الفانيه و لو تشوفون محمد جيفه مستحي و في نفس الوقت مستانس 

بعدين جو اهل محمد و زينب وراهم يزفوووونهم 

و المايه تغني : يا هلا ويا مرحبا بجية الزينه يا هلا و يا مرحبا باركوا لينا ,, لا اله الا الله ,, حضر محمد وعلي و الشر عنه ينجلي 

و الناس يصفقوون و يجببون و يغنون 

الملايه : بارك الينا يا علي بارك بارك

و مريم و ايمان يصفقوون ويتقمزووووون 

مريم و ايمان : زنووب دللوها دللوها بغت حموود عطوها عطوها 

بعدين ركبوا المسرح و قام محمد شال الطرحه من على زينب 

و بعدين لبسها الدبله وقام الصفااااق و التجبب 

و نفروا حلاوة و مشموم و بيزات عليهم و مريم تلاقف هي و ايمان

مريم : حصلت ربيتين 

ايمان : اني فلاف 

و محمد و زينب يضحكون 

بعدين لبسها الطقم كاامل ,, و افنينهم مستحيين ,, وبعد تالي قصوا الكيكه و مريم تبغي قطعه منها 

الام : تالي بنعطيش سكتي و مرض 

مريم : 

الهي جايه الجده تصفق و تغني و تقول : اعطونا من هل الكيكه 

الام : تالي عمتي 

وقاموا زينب و محمد يأكلون بعض من الكيكه يشربون بعض من العصير 

و عقب ما خلصوا من جدي قامت الام عطت مريم تودي العصير و هي الهبله اخدته تبغي توديه بدفاشه و يقوم وينكسر واحد منهم 

ندى : يوو ويش سوتين يا مريم 

مريم : اني كنت ما ادري و انكسر 

الام : ويش هل الحاله ,, لازم بلوى وياش خليه بتشيله الفلبينيه 

مريم : انزين 

تالي قاموا النااس جوا يباركون الى العرووس و المعرس و من ضمنهم ابرار راحت تلم على زينب 

ابرار : الف الف مبروووك 

زينب : الله يبارك فيش 

ابرار : مبرووك 

محمد : الله يبارك فيش 

بعدين صورو الاهل صوره جماعيه على المسرح 

و قعدوا الاهل و يصفقوون وااااجد للعروسن 



هذي احدى الصور لمحمد و زينب 

عاشوى حياة سعيده و جابوا بت اسمها حنان و ولد اسمه عبدالله 



و هذي ساره و محمد ,, جابوا ولدين ناصر و احمد ,, 



ندى و علي جابوا توام بنات سموهم بيان و بينات 

و عاشو كلهم حياااه سعيده مليئه بالحب و الفرح و السعاده

----------


## بيت الامنيات

وأخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا كلملتيييها بس روووووعة

----------


## منحوسة

الله يعطيك العافية .....
أخويي فيلسوف....
أختك...منحوسة...

----------


## آخــر العنقود

يسلمو ع القصه 

رووعه عجايب 

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي 

تحياتي

----------


## قطيفي123

شوقتنا للحلقه الثالثه 
الله يعطيك العافيه
والقصه اعجبتني لانها قطيفيه
حيوووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## Princess

:rolleyes:  حلو حلو.. اني قريتها من عند غاليتي شمعة تحترق  بالجوال..
قصه  بحرينيه لطيفه وخفيفه,... واللهجه حلوه مفلاتنا هههههه قطيفيه شويات..
وعاد زينب ويا دلاعتها غربل الله شرها.. طولة لسان ودلاعه بس حلاوه لهجتها.. 
واكثر جزء عجبني سفرتهم مع محمد وعايلته .. كشخه 
يعطي الفيلسوف الف عافيه على طرحها
ويعطي شموع الغلا مليون عافيه على جهودها بتكملتها وتحويلها لصيغة txt
لا عدمنا جهودكم   :bigsmile: 
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة الروح

اخويتي مشوره حبيبتي القصة مووووووووووت روعة تهبل واتمنى منك المزيد وشكرا :bigsmile:

----------


## جـــــوان

مشكورة غناتي على القصة الروعة

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكور اخوي عالقصه الرائعه 
الله يعطيك العافيه
تحياتي

----------


## مشاكس 2000

واخيراكملتها  رو وووووووووعة  
                     مشكور اخوي فيلسوف

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اخويتي مشوره حبيبتي القصة مووووووووووت روعة تهبل واتمنى منك المزيد وشكرا :bigsmile:

----------


## همسة ألم

بصرااااحة مرررررررررره روعة تجننن
بجد عجبتني ,,,,
واااو ستانست يوم خلصتها 
قعدت عليها من الصبح لين ألحين 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااان من صميم قلبي ل ( شمعة تحترق ,, فيلسوف )
جدا كنت متشوقه أنتقل صفحة لصفحة 
الله يعين إلى استنوا اسبوع لو اسبوعين ,,,
هع هع هع 
تحياتوووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## صدق الايمان

في أحد المرات تابعت هذه القصه في أحد المواقع المجاروه

----------

